# Michelle's Rite of Passage - by November (~BBW. Eating, Imagery,Romance, ~SWG)



## Britt Reid

~BBW. Eating, Imagery,Romance, ~SWG - blind faith in metabolism trips up a girl of unusual appetite

*Michelle's Rite of Passage
by November*​

*Chapter 1 - Introduction*

Michelle Lawson always said to herself that her best friend was her reflection. It was perfect. She was perfect. Michelle was incredibly proud of her hourglass figure. Her firm breasts fitted wonderfully well in a C-cup bra and her wide hips and round buttocks were in perfect harmony. She thought her waist could be an inch or so smaller, but she was glad she had a flat tummy with her abs visible. 

She knew perfectly well that keeping a figure like her required a thoughtful balance of nutrition and exercise. Eat right and work out, something heard in so many diets. Michelle passed the exercise part with flying colors. She played volley ball, and ran three times in a week with her best friend Diane. However, 18-year old Michelle was brought up with an abundance of food. The wrong food. 

Michelles parents and her younger sister Lizzy were fat. Obese, really. It was a logical cause of their gluttonous lifestyle. It also made Michelle believe that she was very special. Granted, she didnt eat as much as her family, but still enjoyed her bags of chips, bars of chocolate, and jars of ice cream. 

Yes, Michelle had a real sweet tooth. And yet, she didnt gain an ounce. Since two years, after the last growth spurt affecting her breasts, her weight remained a stable 121 lbs. Standing at 57, she was knock-out material. This led Michelle to her only certainty in life: she was convinced that her body wasnt made to get fat. 

That could not be said about her older sister, Lizzy, who had graduated two years later and now had a job in retail but was still living at home. 

Michelle, , with the scent of spaghetti Bolognese in the air, seated at the dinner table between her and her family, watched with mouth agape at what her mother was telling.

...and the physician told us Lizzy weighed 236 lbs. Way too much.

Mom! squealed Lizzy, her face red with shame.

Its the truth, dear, her mother said friendly but firm. Your father and I had a little chat and we came to an agreement. We are all going on a diet. 

Michelles father nodded in sad agreement.

What!? Michelle couldnt believe what she just heard. Why do I have to go on a diet. Im not the fat one here. 

She grabbed a substantial fat roll on Lizzys side and shook it.

Hey, stop it, you bitch! Lizzy slapped Michelles hand away.

Now, stop both of you. Her father, looked at them, his eyebrows up. 
michelle, no need to be mean. Apologize to your sister.

Sorry, murmured Michelle. 

I guess that should do it, he continued. You did make a valid point, 
though. Youre the only one who is at a healthy weight and therefore you dont have to do the diet. Although, you probably could learn a thing or two about good nutrition.

_Good nutrition my ass,_ thought Michelle. She was far too relieved that she didnt have to partake in some stupid diet to respond. She watched with almost a bit of sadism at how Lizzy ate what she feared might be the last normal dinner of her life. 

Michelle couldnt believe that her sister weighed so much. 

_She weighs more than a hundred lbs more than me. But she always was chunky and since shes been out of school and working shes gotten bigger. Guess it makes sense_. she fumed

Michelle felt blessed that she didnt have any problems with her own weight. In this moment of triumph she thought it nice to go for a second helping of spaghetti, something she rarely did. 

That evening Lizzy waddled into Michelles bedroom. It was late and Michelle was readying herself for bed. She was dressed in a lovely night gown. It was tight where it supposed to be tight. Her boobs, free from the constraints of a bra, were pressing gently against the smooth fabric. showcasing the roundness of each globe and culminating in the subtle raise of her nipples. The gown went as far as the top of her thighs, which descended smooth and firm. The roundness of her butt was displayed as belonging to a Jennifer Lopez. 

When Michelle walked, a person could see each toned and well-curved butt cheek sway up and down. Without outlining a bulge, the fabric smoothly rounded her hip to her waist. There the fabric was loose, as it also was near her belly. Her flat belly wasnt visible, but just as loudly suggested her presumed fitness. 

Now Lizzy was different. Michelle noticed Lizzy as she came in. She was an inch shorter than Michelle. And weighing in at 236 lbs Lizzy was, according to Michelles view, lumpy and fat. Lizzy wore an unflattering legging, the elastic band dividing her big, soft belly into two parts. Although Lizzie was only two years older than Michelle, she had saggy, heavy boobs, which lazily rested in the cups of her bra. 

Her arms were doughy and wide, and were basically a smaller version of her legs. Her hips were the widest part of her body, topped off by big love handles. Her butt was a soft collection of fat and cellulite, the latter creeping down her thighs as well. Lizzies butt was rather flat for a big girl like her.

Whats up? Michelle inquired.

I had to get rid of my personal stash of candy. Mom said that you could have it. Lizzy was looking as if she was donating one of her lungs to a smoke addict.

Michelle shrugged. Yeah, whatever. You can put it on my bed.

Her eyes grew wide when she saw her sister grabbing the plastic bag. The contents crammed it to the max  it had to be the size of a basketball. When Michelle looked in the bag she saw all kinds of candy bars and chocolate. Chips as well. Even some brownies.

Wow, Liz, no wonder youre huge, Michelle exclaimed. But her sister had already left the room. 

Half an hour later, Michelle was lazily texting with her friends, laying in bed and eating a Snickers bar. It was to be the first of several sweet treats that night


----------



## Britt Reid

*Chapter Two - Paving the way*

When Michelle got out of bed the next morning she stepped into a small pile of empty wrappers. She looked at it quizzically. She counted five Snickers and seven Mars wrappers, and three brand less wrappers coming from a box of chocolates. 

_Oh my, I had quite the appetite last night_ she mused. She wasnt fazed by it at all. She knew her divine metabolism would not crack. 

She went through her morning routine with skillful finesse. She showered, secretly massaged her boobs and masturbated, put on designer clothes and winked at her impeccable reflection. She was quite bubbly this morning, which only increased when she saw the sullen faces of her family at the kitchen tables. 

Her father and Lizzie were eyeing their healthy, but meager, breakfast with a mix of disgust and surrender. 

Michelle made her own breakfast. It was a simple bowl of cereal, with a glass of orange juice. Normally, the aroma of pancakes greeted her in the kitchen. Quite regularly, Michelle indulged in one pancake, while her sister would eat a great deal more. To test the willpower of her family she asked her mother if she could have a pancake.

Sure, honey, her mom replied. "Actually, could I give you two? The recipe balances out better that way." 

Michelle nodded her assent. Her dad and Lizzy exchanged jealous looks, duly noticed by Michelle who managed to hold in her smile. Her mothers pancakes were superb and she drowned it in syrup - an action Michelle exaggerated a bit to draw the necessary attention. 

That was delicious, mom! she said while sighing blissfully.

Lizzy rolled her eyes in defiance, clearly wanting to say something, but stormed off. Michelle smiled openly now.

On her way to school she met up with Diane, her best friend, classmate, jogging partner. For Diane, going for a run with Michelle was her only form of exercising. Although that should be enough to give a person a streamlined physique, Dianes figure fell in the category of a pear. Her thighs and butt were very large and while her waist was arguably more narrow as that of Michelles, she sported a distinct potbelly. 

When Diane was in her sports gear, Michelle always had to look at that belly protruding over the tightness of the waistband. Accompanying that potbelly were two squeeze-inviting love-handles. Dianes upper body was tiny. Her B-cups were smallish in comparison with those of Michelles and her arms delicate a porcelain. Diane had just a hint of a double chin, while Michelle had no such thing. It was no wonder that Diane had often waves of jealousy regarding Michelle. 

Michelle brought her friend up to date, telling her of the family diet. 

Oh wow, that sounds brutal, responded Diane. Although I have to admit that maybe I too should be following a diet.

Michelle first wanted to flatter her friend by saying she didnt need a diet, but the she remembered the awfully tight clothes Diane was wearing as of late.

What makes you say that? Michelle managed to sound surprised.

All my clothes are getting tight. And I have the confronting numbers. Ive gained 12 pounds in the last year! said Diane exasperated.

_Wow, somebody is eating too much _thought Michelle, without even remembering her own indulgent snack extravaganza of the previous night.

Im actually weighing over 150, 151 pounds, continued the brown-haired girl.

Youre exactly thirty lbs heavier than me! blurted Michelle

When she said that she saw Diane cringe.

Sorry, I didnt mean to sound so shocked. Really, youre not fat or anything. she said, trying to console her friend. 

Oh no, dont apologize. Its my own fault. I snack too much, I eat too much at dinner, I, I just eat too much, thats the problem.

Michelle saw the sadness in her friends eyes. Well, if you want I can help you with whatever you want.

That brought a timid smile on Dianes face. She reached into a side pocket of her school bag. Her hand came out of the bag with a king size Mars bar. 

Now, Michelle remembered the pile of empty wrappers again. 

Here, its yours. I dont want it anymore. Diane exclaimed.

Michelle gracefully took the proffered treat, something inside her clicking and actually making her desire it.

OK, thanks, she replied, opening the bar and taking a bite. The sweetness exploded into a feeling of ecstasy. 

At school Michelle and Diane searched for their friends Amanda and Grace. Amanda was the largest of the four girls. Both in height as in weight. Michelle estimated Amanda to weigh 190 lbs, distributed evenly over her body. 

Just like Diane, Grace was an inch shorter than Michelle. Unlike Diane, however, Grace was a rail of a girl. Flat-chested and sinewy, Grace was known as a track champion. 

Body wise, Michelle always felt a sense of superiority. She was the one with the boobs and the firm butt, the one with a flat stomach, without looking too athletic like Grace.

Diane told the other two about her decision to lose seven pounds and perhaps more. Amanda was enthusiastic.

You know what, began the husky blond. Im going to join you! For too long I have let my weight slowly creep up. I want to get rid of this. 

Amanda jiggled her round belly. 

My, my, what healthy decisions. Im pleasantly surprised! yelled Grace.

When they walked to their class, Amanda tapped Michelle on her shoulder. 
I heard you took Dianes candy bar. Can you please take this muffin? Its blueberry. 

The muffin looked delicious and she didnt hesitate to take it. Grace saw what happened.

Michelle? Arent you afraid you might put on some weight? Grace sked.

Michelle actually laughed. No, Grace. What kind of difference does a muffin make? I had a candy bar from Diane as well. I can eat a hundred of them, without gaining a single pound. 

With that being said, rather arrogantly she put the muffin inside her bag. 

That day after school Michelle and Diane went for a run. It was a different kind of run than usual. Michelle and Diane both agreed that their run needed to be more challenging if Diane wanted to lose weight. Therefore, they chose to not run 5 miles, but to go for 7 miles, eventually building towards a round of ten miles. 

Michelle, who also played soccer, felt the difference a bit. Her legs were actually feeling tired. Diane had more troubles. Diane ran two feet behind Michelle and the hourglass jogger could hear a friend breathing heavily. 

Come on, Diane, you can do it. A phrase she said for the umpteenth time. She was trying to support her friend as best as she can, but she was a bit side-tracked. At home, while changing into her sports gear, she noticed she kept tugging at her sports bra. It didnt fit right. She could feel and see the top of her boobs spilling slightly but surely out of her cups. That brought a big grin on her face almost letting her last bite of her second brownie from Lizzies stash fall out of her mouth. 

From the moment she started jogging, she focused on her boobs. She felt them going up and down, despite the constraint. She couldnt stop but she was grazing her boobs with her hands, as if she was wiping away a bug, all the while feeling the bulge of her overflowing breasts. 

She thought it was awesome. What she didnt realize, had no way of even suspecting, was that even before the diet announcement her overtaxed fabled metabolism had let a couple of pounds creep in but they had all gone to her chest because of her constant exercise.

With the finish line in sight, a randomly chosen street light, she decided to go for a sprint. She accelerated. Instead of looking at the street light, she was watching her boobs jiggling. With a last big leap she ended her run. Michelle turned around and watched as Diane did the opposite of a sprint. Her steps were getting smaller and her feet dragged over the ground.

Almost! You can do it. Dont stop now!

Gasping for air Diane embraced the street light. 

Fi...fin...oh. After a minute Diane could say what she wanted to say: 

Finally. she moved to a nearby bench and plopped down. The movement caused her shirt to ride up and Michelle saw a pale roll of fat emerging. It jiggled slightly, caused by the heavy breathing of its owner. It was early March and a cold breeze alerted Diane of her exposed belly roll. Quickly, she tugged down her shirt. 

Michelle saw the shame on her friends face and tried to console her: dont worry, within no time, you belly will be flat as mine. 

Diane knew what Michelle was trying to do and she loved her for that, but it just made her feel more jealous. For three miles she had run an behind Michelle and watched her friend move effortlessly. Watched how her butt cheeks bounced up and down, without a jiggle, and saw enviously how she rubbed away bugs or whatever from her bulbous boobs. 

Fortunately for Michelle, Diane didnt know what she was thinking after Michelle soothed her. Michelle saw her friend look away in thought, and sneaked a peek at the soft belly, slowly escaping the confines of both shirt and pants. The way Diane was sitting caused her belly to divide itself in three rolls of fat. By far the biggest one could celebrate its freedom from the T-shirt, and landed lazily on Dianes big thighs. 

_How did she let herself go like that_, Michelle thought. But she didnt know the answer and she was getting cold. The two girls left their so-called finish and headed home.

Michelle, her hair still wet from the shower, walked into the kitchen for a snack. She opened the cabinet and found... a lot. The whole thing was full with cookies, chocolate, chips and peanuts, and more. Usually, her parents and her sister had already taken their fair share, but the first day of diet prevented any snack taking. 

She felt a rush of excitement. 

_This is all mine, now. Everything!_ Michelle thought. She grabbed a bag of chips and went to her room to study . Halfway through her history homework, with her mathematics done - it wasnt that much -, Michelle discovered shed eaten every bit of chip in the bag. 

It wasnt totally normal for her to scarf down an entire bag, but also not unheard of and she wasnt worried a bit. She was thirsty though and longing for a break so a minute later Michelle found herself in the kitchen again, guzzling down a regular soda. Her mother was preparing dinner. Michelle saw a lot of green stuff.

So, what are we eating? she asked.

We are going to eat healthy, honey. Her Mom replied, From now on lots of vegetables and less pasta.

Michelle had nothing against vegetables, but she was used to, and had fallen in love with, eating lots of pasta, meat and mashed potatoes. To be honest, dinner at the Lawson household wasnt that diverse. Until now.

The new kind of dinner wasnt very filling either. Michelle was the only one allowed to take a second helping. The food was good, but Michelle didnt like eating while three pair of longing eyes watched you chew. And then dinner was over, with no dessert.

No, dessert! yelled Lizzie. Why?

We eat dessert because its tasty not because we need it. And we certainly dont need the calories, answered her mom with her Dad looking both both stern and sad.

Michelle thought it would be the right time to ask: Can I have a dessert? Upstairs? 

Michelle didnt want to eat her ice cream near Lizzy and her parents, and her Dad understood. 

Thats fine, Michelle, said her father with just a little bit of jealousy as he contemplated his own paunch. He had agreed with his wife after the visit o the doctor that he had to set a proper example for his overweight eldest daughter and be supportive. 

In the safety of her bedroom Michelle took a careful bite of her ice cream. It was delicious. That she was the only one eating dessert made her giggle. She was lucky. It was almost unfair.

The rest of her evening consisted of texting with her friends, doing some homework and watching a couple of series on her laptop. Meanwhile, she had eaten a quarter of the one liter carton of ice and left the rest on her desk, quickly forgotten. The ice cream couldnt compete with the temperature and began the melt into a gooey substance. 

Michelle was putting on her night gown when she saw what she had forgotten to do. Put her dessert back into the freezer.

Oh wow, stupid bitch, she muttered. She watched the melted substance move and suddenly had an intriguing thought. _Can I drink this? _

She grabbed the carton and gulped down a mouthful of ice cream. Still tasty, she thought. She took another swig and then another. The carton now was half full. She decided to take another large swig and left the carton with the remaining contents on her desk. She was feeling full and when she laid down, sleep came quickly


----------



## Britt Reid

*Chapter 3 - Boobs and Such*

The following morning Michelle was looking at the gooey ice cream, thought what the heck and drank it all. Melted ice cream on room temperature normally doesnt taste well, but the temperature had been chilly and it was cold and delicious. Her taste buds were overcome with sweetness. 

At breakfast the idea of taking a bowl of cereal somehow sounded gross to her. With her moms permission she opted to make pancakes  preparing far too much batter. It made seven pancakes, not the two she had intended. She devoured her two pancakes, along with some scrambled eggs, under the envious glare of her sister, which only made them taste even better, She stored the remaining five pancakes in the freezer for another time.

Right before she left for school her mother called for her. Here, a box of donuts. the expiration date is today, and I though you and your friends would like them. 

Michelle took the box with a dozen donuts. She was already at school when she thought about Dianes and Amandas diet, and the fact that Grace never ate donuts. 

_Oh, well, more for me then_ she thought dismissively.

And so it happened that during lunch break Michelle not only ate her normal lunch, but also ate three donuts (leaving the others in her locker) . Amanda felt incredibly jealous, Dianes could only watch with a mild fascination and Grace worriedly saw three donuts disappear into Michelles increasingly ravenous mouth.

When Michelle raised herself on her feet she had a visible food baby. Grace patted it incredulously.

Youre going to end up with a permanent tummy like that if you keep this up, Michelle. 

Michelle looked at it without worry. By the end of the day, my belly will be flat as ever again.

She was right. After school she hurried to her volleyball practice. On her bike, she munched on her fourth donut today and soon the fifth was gone too. In the changing room, the show began. Michelle had noticed that the other girls were or large and sturdy, or thin and muscly. She was the only one with a hourglass figure and that made her incredibly proud. First she took off her normal clothes, ending up dressed in her underwear. Then she unhooked her bra and let it slip away. Her bare breasts proudly bounced up and down, when she searched for her sports bra. 

Cover you tits, already, shouted a girl named Karen. The other girls laughed. Michelle too. Her teammates knew perfectly that Michelle adored her own body, and each one of them had to admit she looked spectacular. And those boobs...

The training started well, but then something awfull happened. Coach Barley, A woman in her fifties, groped her chest and collapsed. It was a horrible sight, seeing the unconscious coach on the floor. Paramedics came, investigated her, and took the coach to the hospital. The only good news was that coach Barley regained consciousness. 

Michelle was visibly shaken. She had been so afraid that her beloved coach would die, that she couldnt think straight. Other girls walked aimlesly in circles. She was still upset when she came home and cried again when she told her mother what happened. 

With puffy eyes Michelle went to her bedroom, with in her hand a batch of chocolate chip cookies. Doing homework while eating was a skill she was good at and when she was done she found out all twelve cookies were gone. She still had a craving and remembered the donuts. As she ate two more of them she phoned Diane and told her about the horrendous volley ball experience. 

A dinner call from her mother made her end the phoce call. Her fingers were sticky and she noticed that only two donuts were left.

_Did I eat five donuts without noticing?_ She momentarily wondered. However, it wasnt important to her.

Dinner was meager. Her mother apologized. 

Im terribly sorry. I didnt put enough water with the green beans. Dont know how that happened.

The portions were too small for four and it gave Michelle an idea. 

Can I order a pizza, please? asked Michelle. then you three have more of this...meal

Her Dad grinned and nodded his assent.

Half hour later Michelle contentedly ate her pizza. It was a big one and she couldnt eat all of it. She had a quarter left and decided to leave it for later. She wanted those two donuts.

The stored pancakes would remain in the freezer until the weekend, two on Saturday and the other three on Sunday, both while the other family members were gone. The pizza would vanish as well. 

With the diet plan in full swing and the incident with her coach Michelle entered a slightly changed lifestyle. The big cabinet full of sweets, chocolates and chips was now hers, her desserts became bigger and with her mother experimenting with all kinds of vegetables, fish and rice, Michelles dishing up of second helpings became normal. 

Due to the coach being out volley ball practice was cancelled for at least two weeks and even her runs with Diane changed. Instead of three times, Diane had asked if the could run two times per week, because she signed up for a gym. Michelle couldnt care less. She actually was glad for Diane that she went to the gym to do something about her overflowing tummy.

Her increasing food intake and her decreasing activity had its effect on Michelles body. Michelle already noticed that her bras were becoming tighter, a realization she was very happy about. It was only the start of something big.

Michelles fat cells, invigorated by her changing lifestyle, began to multiply themselves even faster. But still, Instead of going to her arms, her belly or her butt, body parts firm and strong, it was as if they choose to go for a safe place. A place already inhabited by many fat cells: her boobs. 

Michelle became the receiver of a further growth spurt in her already magnificent chest.

On a Tuesday, three weeks after her familys dietbegan, Michelle woke up with a strange feeling. Not only strange, but also painfull. Her boobs ached.

What the hell? she whispered. When she wanted to grab a boob, an intense pain flared through her breasts.

Ow! 

Standing up, caused a jiggle.

Ow

In the shower she washed her boobs gently with soap.

Aaah!

Putting on her loosest bra was a bridge too far.

Whats going on! she exclaimed. She threw the bra on her bed and pondered what to do. She grabbed a loose tank top and a button down shirt. The tank top was loose enough around her boobs, and hid the fact that she was braless, although her nipples were outlined. The button down also hid her nipples. Cautiously Michelle walked down the stairs. In the kitchen she sat down a bit too hard and groaned in pain.

Whats going on with you? inquired her mother. 

Michelle told her about her sore boobs.

Must be a growth spurt. knew her mother. Here, your pancakes.

Pancakes were Michelles new breakfast. She loved them and already ate two every day, usually with a side of eggs and something else. If there was extra batter two more might be consigned to the freezer. Her orange juice was replaced by milk. She took a nice and cold sip.

The rest of the week followed the same pattern. Michelles luscious boobs continued to feel sore and she remained braless the entire week. She also had to cancel her runs with Diane. Diane took the news better than Michelle expected. 

Instead of going for a run, Michelle stayed at home, watching tv and munching on one of the many treats still available. However, that changed too. It was on a rainy Thursday afternoon when Michelle saw that the cabinet was almost empty. The well-stocked days were over. 

Her dad did the groceries that day, and after she begged him to buy her more snacks, he decided to refill the cabinet completely, hoping it would take a while for it to get empty. Michelle was in heaven. If she could she would have jumped, but her boobs were still painful.

Michelle found out that her mother was right. Her boobs were growing. She noticed it clearly on Thursday evening. Her night gown usually embraced her boobs with a nice tight feeling. Now the fabric strained over her breats, even pressing them together. Her boobs were more outlined than ever and she realized then she even felt a new heaviness. 

Two days later, on Saturday, Michelle woke up and felt nothing. She slowly cupped her boobs. No pain. She gave them a squeeze. It felt great. She pinched her nipples. And then she hurried to the bathroom. Her boobs bounced, swayed and jiggled and Michelle was ecstatic. She jumped in the shower and began to finger herself. 

It was one of the longest showers she had taken. When finally walked back to her room she bumped in to Lizzy. Her sister was dressed in panties, bra and a tank top. Her fat clearly displayed. Lizzys belly quivered for a couple of seconds, a movement not gone unnoticed by Michelle. 

The difference between the two siblings was striking. Michelle, thin, hourglassed and with a hint of athleticism and Lizzy, fat and soft. Lizzy looked with a raised eyebrow at Michelles chest. Michelle only clothing existed of a thong and her boobs proudly kissed the air. Had Lizzie looked lower she might have observed that her sisters belly was getting softer.

Are your jugs finally ok? Lizzie asked.

Yep. Michelle gave them each a jiggle and continued: their better and bigger. 

Lizzy watched her big sister walk away, meanwhile trying to not look at her stupid perfect ass. She had to admit she was surprised. Michelles boobs did look noticeably larger.

Michelle admired her assets in her mirror. They really looked bigger. Even her aereola seemed larger. If Michelle would have looked even closer she could see that the position of her nipples had changed. Her nipples used to point slightly upwards, like a plane leaving the ground. Her growth spurt had changed that and caused her nipples to point straight at the horizon. It was small change and Michelle didnt notice it at all. 

She put on her loosest bra. Instead feeling pain, like the previous time she wanted to wear it, she felt a very clear tightness. Her boobs were mashed into the cups and against each other. She poked with her finger at the soft fat tissue spilling over every bit of her bra. When she raised her arms the cups glided to the center of her boobs, showing some serious underboobage bulges that went without notice. Michelle couldnt be happier. She was going bra shopping today. She called Diane.

Oh dear, look at that. Much too small for a bust that ample! The woman who helped her shook her head in disbelief. Michelle and Diane had noticed immediately that she was a theatrical woman. 

And this is a 34 C? Well, lets measure you first, sweetness. Ill find the bestest of bras for you. the chatty saleswoman gushed. 

Michelle undressed and freed her boobs from the constraints of the too tight bra. While the saleswoman wrapped a tape around her bust she peaked into the mirror next to her. She couldnt believe how much her boobs had grown. She truly had big boobs now. The saleswoman made it official.

34 E. I dont see that very often. Are you happy with your size, sweetheart?

Oh yes, I like how big they are, answered Michelle with a light blush.

Just remember to give them enough support. Otherwise muscles stretch instead of holding and theyll tend to droop, Lets find a nice bra! she advised.

An half hour later and Michelle and Diane walked out of the shop. Both girls had bags in their hands. Diane found a nice lingerie set. When she showed it to Michelle she said proudly.I already lost four pounds. Isnt it great?

Michelle had given her a thumbs up: Girl, youre doing fantastic. And it really shows already!

It was true. Dianes belly looked a tad smaller. When her friend had turned around to show her butt Michelle saw that her thighs were Dianes biggest problem area. They were soft and jiggly, and had some cellulite too. Above Dianes derriere were two distinct love-handles poking out, quivering slightly.

Now, Michelle and Diane were walking through the mall and decided to go for a drink. Both ordered a cappuccino and talked about school. When their hot drinks arrived they watched baffled as the waitress also put down two big slices of raspberry cheesecake.

Oh, we didnt order this, Diane hastily said.

Its fine, smiled the waitress, Its on the house, only for today though. 

Michelle hungrily looked at the treat before, while Diane had a worried glare.

I cant take this,  she whispered, my diet is going so great.

I will eat yours, no problemo. Mmichelle volunteered.

Really, you can eat both? Diane said surprised.

Yeah, sure. I love cheesecake  and with raspberries? Yum! Michelle replied with eager gusto, 

Diane seemed unconvinced, but as the topic changed to mundane stuff, Michelle took bite after bite. Soon her slice was gone and she glided Dianes over to her of the table. Again, bite after bite, Michelle managed to eat the second slice. While contentedly sitting backwards, Diane couldnt help to stare.

My goodness, Michelle. No wonder your boobs have grown that much. All the fat youll get will end on your boobs.

It was an innocent remark. An unimportant sentence said in surprise. But something clicked in Michelles mind. She had been eating a bit more these last two weeks, her body remaining unharmed, except for her boobs. 

_My boobs grew because I ate more_, she thought, concluding _I only gain fat on my boobs_.

It was an illogical thought, not typical for a girl with her intelligence. But the apparent causality of eating a bit more and her boobs getting bigger, was a thought that lodged itself in her brain. 

It wasnt that she wanted to grow her boobs by eating large amounts of food. Instead, Michelle felt a wave of narcissism, because she loved how her body reacted at her lifestyle. Not gaining weight, and in the rare occasion of fat finding its way on her body, it went to her breasts. How wonderful was that?

Back home she couldnt get her boobs out of her head. They were so much bigger now. She had to touch them, squeeze them, jiggle them. She walked with a bounce in her step only to let her breasts bounce too. When she sat down, she actually fell down, to feel her knockers shake. She was texting with her friends and got distracted by her boobs on the background. 

She drank a glass of soda and wondered if the tall glass would stay put balanced in her cleavage. It did. And in the evening when her parents left for a party, and Lizzie left to go to a friend, Michelle pulled down the windows shutters, and unbuttoned her pants and kicked it away, pulled of her shirt and unclasped her bra. It fell on the ground, but Michelle only felt that she was wet. She forced down her panties and started pleasuring herself on the couch in the living room. 

After she moaned for the last time she stumbled to the bathroom, entered the shower and cleaned herself up, only to start masturbating again. She put on some comfy clothes, her yoga pants, a tank top and a sweatshirt. Disregarding what the saleswoman had said about her boobs needing good support, Michelle chose to not wear one of her new bras. She liked the feeling of her boobs too much.

Movie night began later than anticipated. She chose the Dark Knight". Although she already had eaten dinner her tummy rumbled. 

_Hmmm, I crave for a pizza._ she thought, then hesitated a bit. Wasnt it too late for a pizza? But she shrugged her shoulders, ordered a pizza and started the movie. She decided to please her stomach a bit by eating chips. 

As time rolled by Michelles eating became more and more an automatic activity. Without really processing what she was doing, Michelle kept reaching for the bag en kept putting chips in her mouth, like she did with other food. By the time her pizza arrived, the empty bag of chips fell on the ground. 

The delivery guy was a cute boy. Tall, broad of shoulder, and brown-haired, probably a year or two older than Lizzie. While giving the pizza box to her, Michelle noticed his eyes fixated on her chest. The tank top she was wearing stretched tightly over her newly increased mounds, and because she wasnt wearing a bra, her nipples poked out defiantly. She smiled, baring her pearly whites, and said: Just a sec, I will get your money. 

While she walked away from the door she could feel the guy staring at her butt. She didnt forget to give her hips some more sway. When she returned, she had put a bounce in her step, causing her jugs to jiggle violently. 

Here you go. She chirped. 

Huh, yes. Thank you and uh, enjoy your pizza. He said, still mesmerized. 

Michelle closed the door with a wink and in doing so didnt see how Chris awkwardly walked back to his scooter. The fact was that he had a raging boner going on. He had other pizza to deliver but just had to come to his senses first. 

Oh wow, he muttered. What a girl!. 

It went as usual at first. He saw her face, her big eyes and inviting lips, and then her tits. Oh, those tits. They were so big compared to her body, and she was braless too. And then she walked away, her hips swaying, her butt round and captivating. 

_I love yoga pants,_ he thought. He definitely had to remember her address. 

Michelle ate her pizza like she ate that bag of chips. Mindlessly, barely noticing the taste. After the pizza came some nice cool ice cream. After she ate all the ice cream she devoured three brownies. Then another bag of chips. Meanwhile, she was caressing her boobs. She liked to touch her breasts and just sat with her hand one either one of her boobs. 

Only when she felt a flash of pain in her tummy did she realize she was full. Not just full, but incredible stuffed. Her belly was all bloated and tight, resembling a pregnant belly. Michelle stopped eating and rubbed her belly instead. After the movie Michelle made sure to clean up everything. It was a daunting task. She had to force herself of the couch and bending over was difficult and painful. Later in bed, Michelle continued rubbing her belly with one hand, and massaging her boobs with the other. 

_If dont look out, Ill get another growth spurt_, Michelle thought.,

She was right. Her metabolism was like a well-guarded gate, protecting her against fat cells. A while ago the guards opened the gate for fat cells to travel to her boobs. Now the other fat cells wanted to pass through. 

Michelles constant eating, and lack of exercise had weakened the gate, and her huge stuffing of tonight caused a big breach. Her metabolism cracked. Fat cells descended on her body, choosing parts where no fat had been seen on Michelles body for a long time.


----------



## Britt Reid

*Chapter 4 - Gluttonous ways*

Michelles Sunday was filled with her newfound gluttony. Michelle developed a habit of eating not only when she was hungry but also when she fancied it. And that happened to be almost all the time. A clear consequence was that she walked around with a permanent food baby that day, not restricted by her stretchy yoga pants. 

She also neglected her new bought bras entirely, instead going for a natural look, enabling her with chances to grope her own boobs. Sometimes she forgot that she had food in her hand and it happened that she accidently smeared her left boob with a brownie. 

Most of this eating happened in her room. And she always made a point of cleaning up and throwing out her own trash. Therefore here parents werent that surprised when Michelle took a third helping during dinner that evening, even looking in the pan to see if it was truly empty. Lizzy wasnt around to give a snappy remark, she was still with her friend.

Hungry, dear? her mother asked, feeling glad her daughter enjoyed her dinner.

Mmm, yes. Its delicious, mom, answered Michelle between two bites. 

After dinner, Michelle retreated back to her room and plopped down on her bed, feeling with glee how her boobs bounced. Laying on her bed she was watching television while munching on M&Ms.

After she grew tired of the taste of M&Ms, after eating more than half of a family pack, Michelle looked around her stash. For convenience, she moved most of the snacks her father bought to her room, and now she was searching for a bag of Doritos. This went on for the entire evening, this time the second binge eating night in a row. 

She had difficulty standing up when she went to the bathroom to brush her teeth. She passed her sister on the way. Lizzy had a bag in her hand, signaling that she just came home. Lizzie looked wide-eyed at Michelles massive stuffed belly. 

Wow, sis. I didnt know you were seven month pregnant? Good lord, look at that belly! She shook her head in disbelief.

Michelle smiled sheepishly.

Relax, its just a food baby,  she said while patting her hard, distended belly. Tomorrow it will be flat as ever.

Lizzy looked doubtfully at her sisters enlarged tummy. If you say so.

Michelle grew annoyed. My body never fails me. Lucky for me, you got all the fat genes. 

It was a rude comment, but she couldnt care. In the bathroom mirror she looked at her pregnant looking belly, while brushing her teeth. She wasnt worried. It would be gone by tomorrow.

Michelle started the next morning with her now usual taste for pancakes. She quickly dressed herself. If she had studied her reflection carefully, shed have noticed that her belly had indeed flattened but, more importantly, that her abs had disappeared. Instead of the hint of abdominal muscles there was a new softness. 

However, Michelle was hungry and wanted pancakes. This day she wound up having three instead of her usual two. Before she went off to school she put a package of brownies in her bag. Shed grown to adore the taste of chocolate, especially of brownies. 

School was a bore. During lunch she surprised her friends by eating four brownies, eating her fifth on her bike ride back home and finishing the remaining five in her bedroom. 

After a text from Diane she realized she had made a mistake. She had promised to go running with her friend and she was feeling rather full. But a promise was a promise. 

Michelle was actually quite excited. This would be her first jog with her expanded bust. Shed bought a sports bra in her new size and admired the way it fit. She jumped up and down to test and although she had more support than with her normal bras, her boobs still bounced quite a bit. It was exactly what Michelle wanted. Her spandex shirt showed of the size of her breasts well, but also her small food baby. 

_Oh well, its my own fault for eating before a run_ Her fullness fortunately subsided a bit when the time arrived for Michelle to meet Diane.

Diane was already waiting, killing time by doing some stretches. Michelle too loosened up her muscles and noticed her fullness when she bended over. She groaned. Diane heard the noise.

Whats up? she inquired.

Oh, I stupidly ate some brownies. I forgot we had a run planned. Michelle replied

You ate some brownies? Like plural? Before a run? Diane could hardly believe what she had heard.

Yeah, I forgot. Michelle muttered. 

Diane didnt mind that Michelle almost forgot the run. She did mind that her friend seemed to be getting more gluttonous by the day. In fact, she was slightly worried.

Well, are you ready? Michelle asked. 

Dianne nodded, putting her worries away.

The run was, in lack of a better term, different. While she was jogging Michelle loved how her boobs moved. She felt how they bounced and shook, sometimes looking at her boobs for a few yards. Too soon though, she felt an unfamiliar heaviness beginning to ache her shoulders. The pain slowly moved up to her neck and down to her back. 

Rolling with her shoulders didnt help and Michelle began to hunch over. Around the same she felt the first flares of pain in her sides. Her full stomach acted up. All this made her go slower and now it was Michelle who looked at Dianes back. 

That was strangely soothing. She couldnt get her eyes of her friends butt. It jiggled and bounced up and down and swayed left to right. It was so mesmerizing. Michelle didnt even mind looking at Dianes love-handles, bulging out to freedom of her clothes. They quivered gently, in the same rhythm as Dianes ass. And her thighs too, soft and shaking with every step. Michelle forgot her heavy bouncing boobs, her back pain and the pain in her sides. 

And then she collapsed with Diane. They managed to stay on their feet. Michelle hadnt noticed that they had reached their imagined finish line.

Oh, Im so sorry! yelled Michelle. 

_I was hypnotized by your chubby backside_ she thought to herself.

I totally was in the zone. Are you ok? Michelle continued.

Diane laughed a bit. Im fine. How are you?

Good. Experiencing the first setback of having big boobs, though. She told about her shoulder and back pain. 

Big boob girl problems, her friend answered. You know, you should go to the gym with Amanda and I. Then you can train you upper body. With a strong upper body you have less problems. I think.

Yeah, maybe, said Michelle rather hesitantly. I also have volley ball. I mean not this week yet, but if the coach is back in business I will ask her for good exercises.

Diane nodded in agreement. thats sounds like a good idea.

Back home, Michelle forgot all about the pain she had felt in her side. She was "hungry" and needed some food. She opened the cabinet in the kitchen, took as many as she could carry and walked to her room. The cabinet was almost empty again now. She showered and once again put on her comfy clothes.

Homework was done with what by now was the usual eating. Michelle had taken off her sports bra before she showered and hadnt bothered to put on a normal one, giving her a chance to fondle her breasts. . 

Michelle had common sense enough to stop snacking in time to leave some room for dinner. She threw away all the empty wrappers and packages and looked at her remaining stash. Three boxes with 16 chocolate chip cookies each. three packages of 10 big brownie. The same amount of muffins. A family pack of M&Ms. A bag of chips and a bag of Mars candy bars. And a two liter bottle of soda. 

Her mouth watering by the sight of so many tasty things. Michelle managed to somehow concentrate on her homework, and was glad when her mom called for dinner.

Dinner was delicious, but to Michelles chagrin there was barely enough for her to get a tiny second helping. Here the new Michelle differed much from the old Michelle. The old Michelle would have been content by a meal that filled her stomach nicely. The new Michelle mistook stuffed for fullness and wanted more. Luckily she had more.

In her room she began eating muffins. After a whole package she was satisfied. She turned on her tv and started watching MTV. 

_Ugh, what a stupid show_, she thought, but continued to watch. She tore open the family pack of M&Ms when a show started about a fat girl wanting to lose weight. 

_My word, shes even fatter than Lizzie_! Michelle thought. While the show documented her weight loss story, Michelles hand kept transporting M&Ms to her mouth. The girl talked about discovering all sorts of vegetables and Michelle took a brownie. She watched as the girl, already much thinner, gasped her way to a five mile finish line. Michelle took another brownie. 

The show was over, but Michelles gluttony was just started. The rest of the night, she ate. Michelle was like a machine. She wasnt cramming her mouth with food as fast as possible. She was slowly chewing, keeping her stomach stuffed without it being uncomfortable. This changed at the end of the evening.

Right before wanting to brush her teeth, feeling fuller that ever that evening, Michelle eyed the two remaining brownies with an almost competitive glare. She wanted to eat those. But they were pretty big and she was stuffed, although Michelle would prefer to say full. 

She grabbed her left boob in a nervous fashion. Then her hand descended to her belly. It was so tight. She took a bite. Another. She could feel the brownie searching for room in her stomach. Another bite. Her hand was still on her belly, but now it lowered to her belly button. One bite more. And finally one brownie was gone. 

With the last one in her hand she lied down, her other hand circling her tummy. She waited a couple of minutes. Then she watched some tv.it was boring. A small bite. It was a documentary about factory work. Bite. It showed the dangers of repetitive work. Yawn, bite. 

Suddenly Charlie Chaplins face lit the screen. Something about a movie. Another bite, bigger this time. The documentary went on and on and suddenly Michelle felt her tongue licking her fingers. The brownie was gone. 

Moving like a pregnant lady after her water broke, she waddled to the bathroom. Fortunately, nobody was there to see her gigantic, round and stuffed belly. When she put on her night gown she was so tired and stuffed that she didnt even notice that the fabric showed off her gluttony, hugging her belly softly as she retired


----------



## Britt Reid

*Chapter 5  Others take notice*

The next morning Michelle saw that her belly still appeared to be bloated from the prior nights binge. 

_I might have overdone it_, Michelle thought, but wasnt worried at all. 

Michelle walked to the bathroom and proceeded to strip naked by removing her panties. Suddenly she froze. 

_Wait a minute, I cant see my feet. My boobs are blocking my view!_ It was a trivial and very logical observation, but it made her extremely giddy. So giddy that she didnt notice that it took her a bit more effort to pull down her panties. She hopped in the shower, smiled when she felt her boobs bounce and immediately started to squeeze her fleshy globes. Over the course of her shower her left hand wandered downwards to her crotch. Two fingers went inside and she moaned in pleasure. A noise startled her. She quickly finished her shower. 

In her room she pondered what she would wear and settled upon white jeans and a loose turquoise top. She put on her top first, thinking how hot it would look if shed go braless. When she buttoned her jeans she noticed it was a bit more difficult, but she remembered that it had been washed and thought the fabric was still a bit stiff. Her make-up came next and her tighter jeans were rapidly forgotten. 

Later, in the kitchen, Michelle found her sister looking like crapl. To her dismay, Lizzy only wore her pajamas. There were grey, and Michelle thought it made Lizzy look like a hippo. Every roll and bulge was easily visible. Lizzys upper arms and thighs emerged like sausages from the sleeves and legs. Lizzys body was far too big for the kitchen chairs. It almost looked comical. Almost because Lizzys eyes were puffy and red, her lips trembling and her cheeks glistening from tears.

Michelles initial dismay rapidly became pity.

Liz, whats wrong? Michelle took a chair and sat next to her sister. She laid her hands on Lizzys arm.

Lizzy started to cry silently.

I hate...this...stupid diet, sobbed Lizzy. Im such a failure.

Michelle didnt understand what she meant.

I thought you were doing a pretty good job?

Lizzy shook her head. I just made six pancakes, and I wanted to eat them all.

Michelle then saw the pancakes in the sink. There were six of them, all covered in a thick layer of syrup.

You cant eat this! whispered Michelle a bit too loud.

Lizzy immediately put a chubby finger to her lips. I know, but be quiet! Mom is still upstairs and she cant know about this. She would be so angry and disappointed. 

Lizzy looked miserable. Please, Michelle, will you eat the pancakes instead. Please.

Michelle looked at the pancakes. She wasnt thinking about the tightness of her jeans. There was no memory resurfacing about her food extravaganza of the other night. No imagery of her bloated belly this morning. Her nose picked up a heavenly smell which was much more important. Her eyes saw a delicious breakfast, ready to be eaten by her. And besides, she was hungry.

Sure, sis. Ill eat them. Michelle whispered. 

Lizzy breathed a sigh of relief.

When her mother walked into the kitchen Lizzy just had finished preparing a healthy breakfast and Michelle was taking her last few bites bite of a stack of three pancakes. Three others were in a bag ready for the freezer and the sink had been wiped clean.

Michelle saw a look of approval when her mother looked at Lizzy, when she saw Michelles stack of pancakes her eyebrow raised in amazement.

Hungry, dear? her mom casually inquired, not seeming at all perturbed.

Michelle played it cool. 

Oh, yes. I was so hungry when I made these that I made six, haha. she lied. Michelle managed to sound spontaneous and took another bite.

Her mother smiled too, but then looked to Lizzy. 

You dont mind Michelle eating those pancakes? she asked.

Lizzy was able to shrug and put on a good act.

Well, a little bit. But I know its bad for me, answered Lizzy. She received a pat on the shoulder and their mother walked away.

Pfff, that was close, whispered Lizzy, before leaving herself. .

Michelle finished breakfast alone. The third pancake gave her trouble. She felt full and a normal person would have decided to stop eating, but to Michelle, feeling full meant being completely stuffed. And that she wasnt. 
She kept on eating and belched quietly when she had swallowed her last bite. 

Oompf. Michelle clumsily stood up, holding her bloated belly. She felt her button poking in her belly.

_Stupid jeans_, thought Michelle. Luckily her top concealed her bloated belly. If Michelle had been more curious, she would have raised her loose top so she could notice her bloated belly, and more importantly, the birth of a pair of cute love-handles, inhabiting her hips.

Getting on her bike that morning was daunting. Michelles bloated stomach held her jeanss button in a tight embrace when she got on the bike seat. 

To her growing annoyance she even felt the tightness when she was cycling. She told herself to remember to tell her mother she most likely shrank her pants. When she arrived at the spot where she always met 
Diane, her friend was already waiting, with Amanda.

Amanda? What are you doing here? Michelle asked dumbfounded. 

Amanda lived on the other side of town.

The tall blond smiled when she saw her friend so confused.

Diane and I went for an early workout. I showered at her place, she explained.

Michelle couldnt believe her ears. Early work-out, how early did they get up?

Wow, guys. Youre really serious with that diet, arent you.

The two girls nodded.

You betcha, girl, we want to look as fine as you, Diane said in a thick southern accent.

Michelle laughed and felt proud of her body. She was glad she could be an inspiration to her friends. 

When the girls got moving, Michelles happy thoughts completely overshadowed her tight jeans.

In the early afternoon Michelle walked into the changing room at school. She had gym class and felt pretty excited. Her class would do a small baseball game. The guys in her class were wild with enthusiasm and 

Michelle felt the same. Shed always like baseball. 

She plopped down next to Diane, who immediately leaned to her side.

I cant believe you ate three slices of chocolate cake, whispered Diane. But I want to thank you for eating mine.

Michelle thought about what had happened. Their class Dean celebrated his birthday and, during break, gave everybody a slice of chocolate cake, with the choice of whipped cream. Diane and Amanda immediately started to shift nervously in their chairs. It happened that Michelle was sitting in the middle. 

Whats going on with you guys, Michelle had asked.

Look at those slices,  Diane whispered.

Just say no, Michelle didnt see a problem. The problem soon arrived though. 

Here you go, four slices for this table. Mister Peters gracefully put down four plates and somehow managed to let a can of whipped cream appear. 
Who wants this? 

Michelle had been the only one who said yes, and she suspected Mister Peters of giving her more because of that.

Im not going to eat this, Amanda declared very resolutely. 

Me neither. Diane even scooted her plate away.

Michelle already had her second bite.

Come guys, its delicious! Her upper lip showed a bit of whipped cream. 

Grace, who took tiny bites of her own slice, made an approving sound. I think its very good of you to stick to your diets. Im really proud of you two!

Michelle heard her friend talk, but all her senses were focused on the cake. It was really good. Each bite brought her the sweet taste of chocolate, the soft texture of the cake, and the fresh gooyness of the whipped cream. Her last bite came quicker than she had hoped. Her disappointment was broken off by the surprised voice of Mister Peters. 

Are you not eating the cake? My wife made it specially for the class.he stated, obviously expecting participation.

Amanda and Diane turned beet red.

Oh, eh, of course were going to eat the cake, stammered Diane. Hastily she grabbed her fork and took a bite. Amanda quickly followed suit. 

Satisfied, Mister Peters walked away.

Oh no, now we have to eat it! Amanda had whispered so loudly her voice sounded raspy.

Michelle wanted to say: Relax. Its just one slice. And didnt you had a early workout? Its like you anticipated this. Just enjoy it.

But she didnt. She saw two slices seducing her. She wanted to taste them again. If she would eat those slices, then not only would she enjoy it, she would be helping her friends too. Win-win.

Oh, I guess I have room for more, she said and winked playfully.

Grace, Amanda and Diane watched as their busty friend ate another two slices. Amanda forced the other to talk about some random subject, because she noticed how the three of them ogled their friend. It was a sight to see. It looked like every bite was pure heaven for Michelle. 

Amanda felt a pang of jealousy. Damnit, that slice could have been mine.

That had been two hours ago. Michelle didnt feel as full anymore, which she was grateful of. She wanted to give her best performance today. She leaned toward Diane and replied: It was a win-win situation. I got the cake and you could stick to your diet.

Diane shook her head and smiled.

Michelle pulled of her shoes and started to undress. She clasped her loose top by the shoulders and pulled them over her head. 

Diane, who was untying her Sneakers suddenly had a perfect vision of Michelle belly from the side. 

_Oh, wow_ thought Diane

Michelles belly was still bloated from the three cakes. But this wasnt just bloating. Diane saw fat. It spilled slightly over the unforgiving waistband. Dianes remembered how Michelle had abs. 

_Nowhere to be seen today _she thought.

Then her eyes saw something maybe more shocking. _Is that a....love handle?_ 

Michelle jeans werent only cutting into her belly, but also her sides. During that short moment Diane saw that Michelles love handle appeared to bulge more that her belly. 

Suddenly the full consequences of what she had seen hit her. _Michelle gained weight. Shé is gaining weight. I thought that shed never..._

Are you still on planet earth? a voice penetrated Dianes reverie. 

Michelles voice ended her daydreaming. 

Ha, yes, sorry. I spaced out. Diane alibied.

_Do I have to say something about her weight gain_ She decided not to. Not here, that was clear. Diane got up to undress. She pulled of her shirt, looked up and stared in a pair of huge boobs. Michelle just unclasped her 
bra and her jugs were still jiggling. They looked different to Diane.

I swear, I think my boobs are still growing. My bras are getting tight again. Michelle sighed but actually looked pleased.

_Was that ruly the extent of it?_ she wondered. _No._ 

Diane glanced at her friends nipples. She was certain they used to point slighly upward. Now, they pointed slightly downwards. And the shape was different to. Less round or something. 

_Michelles boobs are drooping_, realized Diane. Going braless wasn't giving them adequate support, just as the chatty saleslady had warned.

She tried not to stare when Michelle put on two pair of sports bras to restrain her melons. Instead she peeked at Michelles belly. Michelle, while putting on her bras, made short sudden movements. Diane saw how it caused her belly to jiggle a bit. It was as if she saw water burn.

Once Michelles jugs were properly placed in their confinements, Diane saw how her friend unbuttoned her jeans. Diane was sure she would feel that little ring of fat. Michelles hands touched her belly, clasped the button, hold in her stomach and unbuttoned the pants.

_Did she just suck in her belly? Unconsciously? _Diane thought.

Michelle bended over to pull down her jeans. 

_Rolls. Michelle has tiny rolls!!_ Diane needed to look away, because she was afraid she would keep staring with her mouth open, and with drool drooping down her chin. She fixated her gaze on her gym clothes. That went well, for almost six seconds when her friend turned giving Diane view of Michelles tight and round ass. 

In a too tight thong the love handles were still visible. They even looked bigger from behind. Instead of a side bulge, Diane could see now that Michelle was developing some serious fat on the whole curve of her hips. Michelle grabbed her shorts. The movement caused her butt and thighs to jiggle.

_There too? _The quivering clearly meant that Michelle was losing muscle tone and acquiring a layer of fat. Diane saw that Michelles thigh gap had diminished into a narrow alley between two fleshier legs.

Diane continued her routine, all the while thinking about what she just witnessed. It was obvious at first sight. Michelle had been eating like pig for a while now. It was logical that she would gain weight. But on the other hand, it was Michelle. She never gained weight. Diane truly believed Michelle to be blessed with super genetics. She couldnt find out how she felt about all this.

Michelle walked by. Shed put on her school sports gear. simple shorts and a shirt, both loose clothing, as regulation told. Diane felt glad that Michelle weight gain wasnt visible. Or wait. The shorts lived up to its name, covering only a quarter of Michelles thighs. Her bigger, jiggly thighs. Diane could see them quiver. Then, when Michelle went around a corner, she saw her shirt. 

Michelles shirt had been a good fit, before her boobs started to balloon. Now the shirt needed more fabric to cover up her boobs, causing it to end earlier than before. Also, the shirt had a gap between fabric and skin, because it hung straight down from her boobs. Diane could see Michelles soft, bloated belly, all the way to the belly button. She saw a tiny shockwave when Michelle took a step out of line of sight. 

When Diane walked out of the dressing room, Grace grabbed her arm. She looked bewildered.

Did you see, MIchelle? she asked Diane.

Michelle was completely oblivious to the observations of Diane. She checked her boobs again. She wanted them to be as non-bouncing as possible. She wanted to play baseball. 

Mister Aldridge, the gym teacher - also known as coach -, had them all sitting on a bench. She sat next to Diane, who looked nervous for some reason.

Whats going on? Michelle asked. Dianes downward gaze immediately shifted upwards.

Huh, nothing. Whyd you ask?

Youre acting strange.

Oh, haha, just deep in thought, thats all. 

Michelle sensed there was something going on, but then the teacher clapped his hands. She looked at the coach and missed the meaningful glares between Diane and Grace. Just like she missed the staring Diane did, when she saw the softness of Michelles belly when her friend sat down. 

Diane kept saying to herself that it was a tiny roll. Nothing wrong. Hers were bigger. Still, it was a roll. It looked soft. It bulged Nothing bulged when it came to Michelle. Except her melons, but those didnt count. 

Diane, Grace and Amanda had been unanimous. Michelle needed to stop her gluttony. They all agreed that Michelles weight gain could have been barely 5 to 10 pounds, but they fully understood that they had to do something quickly. They would tell her right after the game.

Meanwhile one of the guys had a problem.

Sam Wilson had a boner. He stood awkwardly, trying to hide his arousal from his classmates. He tried thinking about gross stuff. All kinds of disgusting things shot through his mind, but then he noticed her and he felt weak kneed. Those tits. Squeezed up in two sports bras, looking incredibly big and round. He wanted to hold them. Just holding them would be heaven. But that wasnt even the prime reason for his stiff dick. Sam was one hundred per cent certain that hot chick Michelle had gained weight. 

Sweet lord of fat cells! 

The gym teacher whistled.

Two teams were chosen. Someone yelled: Boys versus girls!

Coach Aldrigde smiled and shook his head. No way, Ricky. Come forward. 

Ricky, a tall Hispanic boy, walked towards him. 

Stand here. Ricky stopped at the right of the coach.
And, lets see. Sam! You too. Come on now. 

Sam, who had his mind still occupied with a particular softer body jogged to Mister Aldridge.

You can both choose your team. Go on, Ricky. You may begin, but after every boy comes a girl, you know that.

Sam immediately thought of Michelle. She was athletic. Emphasis on was, but he knew she could do well. He hoped. He just wanted her on the team. Should he call her first? No, that would be weird. There would be better choices.

Names were called. Guys and girls went to their new captain.

Rickys turn. He had to pick a girl.

_Do not choose Michelle. Do not choose Michelle. I will punch your fa_-

Grace! 

Sam tried hard to keep his cool. His turn. He waited to make it more normal.

Eh, Michelle! He saw Michelle look up with a smile. That smile She enthusiastically ran to his team.

Those boobs. That little soft belly Sam snapped out his pervert state.

Thanks, Sam. Were gonna kick some ass! Michelle put her hand in the air for a high five. He responded properly and saw her boobs shake when the hands collided. This was going to be good.

It was. Sams team won. Michelle couldnt be happier. She had hit a couple of good balls, and had done a good job overall. The only damper was that she had to play against all of her friends, but what could she do about that? 

Jeff, a short but loud guy, began to yell: We need to celebrate this, guys!

Yeah, lets go get some pizza. Michelle knew that pizza was code for a private party where even teens could get beer. 

Sam, who stood next to her, immediately chimed in.

Good idea, Jeff! Pizza at my place! he yelled and smiled at Michelle. She couldnt help to blush. Sam was a cute guy. Tall, broad shoulder, a deep voice. He had been very nice to her today.

Ok, lets hurry up!someone yelled.

Michelle left her handsome neighbor to quickly dress in her normal clothes again. 

_Dont forget your deodorant_, Michelle she thought. Sam showed interest. No need for a sweaty odor to ruin everything.

Grace, Amanda and Diane were waiting in front of the dressing room.

Hey guys! Sorry you lost, Michelles empathy with the girls had subsided a bit. She could only think about Sams smile. 

Michelle, we got to say - Grace was cut short.

Oh, I need to hurry, our team is throwing a party at Sams place. Michelle just kept walking, right into the dressing room, where she almost ran to her clothes. 

Diane saw how she yanked off her sports shirt, revealing her untoned belly.

Michelle, really we - she tried to get herr friend's attention. But Michelle was focused.

Oh sorry, but were did I hide my deodorant. Ah, here it is. she exclaimed.

Dianes face was accidentally sprayed by Michelles deodorant. Diane couldnt help but cough.It totally distracted her.

Oops, sorry again. apologized Michelle. 

Now it was Graces turn to try saying something about Michelles growing figure. But before she could do anything, three girls that were on Michelles team, encircled her and started to talk about going to the party.

Grace raised her shoulders in desperation; Diane rolled her eyes, and mimed: tomorrow.

Diane sighed. She didnt like to hold off. She observed Michelle and the other girls. One girl, Tanya, looked at Michelles rear.

_She looking at those love handles_ Diane thought. 

Diane was sure word was already spreading. Michelle Lawson was gaining weight.


----------



## Britt Reid

*Chapter 6  Partytime*

Michelle was handed another beer. She tried to be responsible. Two beers she had promised herself. Was this one the fourth or the fifth? She couldnt remember. Maybe she was confused with the pieces of pizza. Had she eaten three or four? Or five?

She silently burped. Her jeans were killing her. She pulled down the front of her jeans, to stop the button from crashing in to her tummy. Stupid shrinking jeans.

She took a sip and walked to a table with very inviting bowls of chips. 

_Having some food to absorb the beer may help my head,_ she rationalized. She wasn't accustomed to partying, and this was just a thrown together after school hours fling. She had just grabbed her third handful of the snacks when somebody bumped into her, spilling beer all over her shirt. The loose and now wet fabric clung to her skin.

Oh Im sorry! Tanya looked shocked.

Michelle, who was standing completely still, recovered. 

Its all right. It happens. she answered with courtesy, not realizing what was really going on.

Can I do something for you? Grab some paper towels? Tanya gushed.

No, Im fine, thanks... Michelle said.

Tanya removed herself from the scene. Her mission was accomplished. From across the room she had seen it, but the loose shirt concealed it, so she had to do something to show off Michelles delightful belly. She knew Sam had been oogling the plumpeming hottie and she didn't like it. Not one bit. 

Now, Michelles bloated belly was on clear display. Her belly curve began right under her impressive chest, rounded its way to her belly button, made visible by the wet stain, ending rather abruptly at the waistband of her white jeans. It was good that Michelles belly was so distended, or else it would have hung over the waistband, concealing the button. But that was not the case, saw Tanya.

_Not yet_. she thought

Michelle, recovered from her collision, started to dive into the bowl of potato chips again. Handful after handful, mouthful after mouthful, disappeared in her body as she strove to ward off the buzz from the booze. Tanya found it miraculous that she found the time to talk to other people.

Look at Michelle. Did she put on weight, or what? 

Tanya ears tingled when she heard that. She silently shifted to the source. 

Two girls on the right of her.

maybe shes just bloated. She has been eating a lot.

No, look. Those are love handles.

Really? Oh yes, I see! She did gained weight!

I already saw it during gym class. She was much softer, another voice chimed in.

Look at her wolfing down those chips.

What goes around comes around, am I right.

Whatever. Look now shes talking to Sam.

What!

Tanya fired her gaze back at Michelle. Sam was there too. He was smiling to her. And she was smiling too! Tanyas eyebrows tensed together. What was going on there?

Michelles laughed to another one of Sams funny stories, absentmindedly placing her hand on her bloated belly. Sams eyes followed the path of her hand. 

_Hes looking at that wet spot. Stupid Tanya!_ She was thinking, _Its obvious that she gotten fat but but Sam obviously doesnt care. _

Michelle realized where am was looking as well. Quickly she gave her hand another destination, the bowl with chips. Her hand felt nothing but crumbs. She looked surprised at her failed mission.

Im afraid I dont have enough chips in the house, said Sam with an apologetic smile. 

Oh, I didnt mean to eat all of it. I was just feeling a little buzzed and  she stsarted to explain. 

Dont be silly, it was practically empty already, lied Sam. 

Im glad. I dont want to come across as some pig, said Michelle, blushing. 

_Am I really blushing!?_ She thought.

Sam grabbed one of her slighly softer arms

Michelle, Ill never think of you as a pig. Far from it, he declared reassuringly.

Now it was Sam who was getting red. Michelle looked at him wondrously.

I... You... I think your very beautiful, Michelle. Really.he blurted spontaneously. He hadn't meant to be that forward.

Michelles heart pounded like a smiths hammer. What did he just say?

Well, that was it, now its out. I just had to say it!  stammered Sam, and practically ran away, leaving Michelle standing with her mouth open. Michelles thoughts were a mess. Across the room she saw an abandoned piece of pizza. 

_Yes_, she thought,_ that would help clear my head. Please let it work!_

Michelle was not far from being drunk. Sam, having recovered from his declaration, saw her trying to walk to the pizza table and figured out what was happening. He went to her and offered his arm.

, lets get a few of these slices into your belly and then Ill take you home, OK? he offered.

That would probably be a good idea, she agreed. He gave her one piece in a napkin, then wrapped three more and escorted her to the door. He took the front wheel off of her bike and managed to shoehorn it into his car. 

Twenty minutes later they were at her house and the slices had been eaten

Think you can make it from here, he said with concern after he reassembled her bike. . 

Yes, and thank you, Michelle replied. Her buzz was fading but she felt totally embarrassed. She did not even notice Sam watching her every move as she focused and moved towards the door. If she had she might have noticed him watching with as much pleasure as concern. 

With an exaggerated cautiousness she walked to the front door. That was step one in her plan. She could not enter through the back door. The back door led to the kitchen, where her mother probably had started cooking dinner. No back door. 

Michelle laid her head against the front door. Nobody had the television on and the front entrance seemed safe. She put the key in the hole. Well, that was the idea. The sixth try was successful. 

As quietly as possible she opened the door, walked through, and closed the door.

_Silent as a ninja_ she thought. Michelle almost had to laugh. 

Again, tiptoeing like a pro, she climbed the stair. 

A noise startled her. 

_Im freaking dead!_ she exclaimed to herself. But it was Lizzys door getting shut. Michelle shakily exhaled.

The covert mission continued. Like a dog she crawled upstairs. And then she stood on the corridor. Her bedroom was behind Lizzys, so she had to walk past her sisters door.

_Please_. She prayed silently.

She couldnt move. Suddenly she bolted to her door, running on her toes. Her boobs shook like crazy, she felt her heartbeat in her throat. Just in time she thought to close the door in silent. Gasping wildly, Michelle was standing in the safety of her bedroom. Quick action was still required. 

First, she wanted to get out of those ridiculous jeans. Her full and distended belly couldnt properly be sucked in and it took Michelle a great deal of effort to unbutton them.

_buh, too much beer_ Michelle thought.

With the white jeans gone, it was the shirts turn to get thrown on the floor, followed by her bra. Dressed in her thong Michelle walked through her room. Michelle had been nervous to` be found out on the brink of drunk. It didnt appeared to her it would be quite same as the discovery seeing her half naked at this moment. 

Her body was just the same as when observed by Diane. With one big difference. Her spherical belly. She looked eight months pregnant, her thighs jiggled with every step, her love handles were on display, her softer arms pressed against her body and her butt quivered when she turned around to grab her yoga pants, a t-shirt which was rather tight, and her sweatshirt. she opened her window to breath in some fresh air. She saw a bottle of Coke in her stash and took a few gulps.

The ride home, the adrenaline of getting in unnoticed and the fresh air were clearing her head. 

_Good_ she said to herself, _Now to freshen my breath and not be noticeable._

Michelle was sure her mom would call for dinner later. She rubbed her tummy. Michelle didnt even think about letting dinner pass by. No, what she thought was: _I wonder what mom made tonight._

Unfortunately, her mother made asparagus, with some disgusting sauce. Michelle looked at it, smelled it, and had enough of it. Lizzy too was making horrid faces. The only good thing was the fish. Already having eaten five pieces of pizza and several beers hours before Michelle tried to only eat the fish. 

Michelle, you cant only eat the fish, her father said in disbelief.

I can and I will. Michelle huffed.

You have to eat something, dont be silly, responded her mother, not knowing what her daughter already had wolfed down.

Michelle folded her arms under her sizeable breasts. 

Her mother sighed. She wasnt ready for a confrontation.

You know what, how about I order a nice pizza for you? Michelle watched as her mother got up and walked to the phone.

Eh, ok. Sure. Michelle capitulated.

Lizzy watched wide-eyed and mouth agape as her mother ordered Michelles favorite pizza.

Michelle heard her sister mutter some foul words. It brought a smile upon her face.

The family continued eating, except for Michelle, who was excused. She waited for her pizza, meanwhile enjoying her dessert; ice cream. Shed taken off her sweatshirt, not knowing that her shirt didnt cover her belly completely. It was hindered by her bigger boobs and her bloated belly. An inch of soft skin was shown. But no one noticed

When the pizza arrived, Lizzy started to waltz back to her room while their parents were doing the dishes. She looked on enviously as Michelle heaved herself up to answer the door. It was the same cute boy as before. The difference now was that Michelle had Sam to think about and Lizzy was thinking about the pizza. . 

She paid the guy with and went with her pizza to her room, not noticing that he had seen Lizzy watching them with hungry eyes. 
.
The delivery guy walked away in confusion. He just saw that girl again, and apparently she had a sister close to his own age. but she was bigger. As for the younger girl she didnt look quite the same. Had she had that belly before? He thought not. It peeked out of her shirt and jiggled slightly when she walked. 

_Hmmm_,  he thought while shaking his head._ Must be gaining weight, taking after her sister from these pizzas. Those boobs are awesome though. Her sister's not bad looking either, but sure is bigger._.

Michelle installed herself on her bed. Pizza box at her left and a bottle of Coke to her right. She turned on the television and began watching a series. The pizza was fairly large, but that didnt bother Michelle. She took a first slice and started eating. This continued for over an half an hour. Half the pizza was gone, but Michelle felt full, meaning she was stuffed. With a sad face she took a gulp of her Coke and watched at her pizza. 

Maybe later.

Later came various times. She ate a slice while she was doing some homework. She ate a slice when she was texting with her friends. She ate a slice when she heard her sister going to bed. And last but not least, she ate a slice just because she wanted to eat the last piece of pizza. Between those pizza intermezzos she had taken a muffin here, and a brownie there. 

Michelle felt incredibly stuffed, yet also very satisfied. Although, she didnt quite like the taste of cold tomato sauce. She eyed her bottle of Coke and grabbed it. At least, that was her intention. She had to lean forward, a movement restricted by her bloated belly. She tried again, now bending from the side. Success! It was a two liter bottle, half full. She drank right out of the bottle. One, two, three gulps. 

Michelle had to catch her breath. Her belly started to ache. Not only her full stomach, but also the muscles of her belly..

Ooohhh.

The tomato sauce taste was gone, but now she felt something in her teeth. She took a big gulp, swirling it around her mouth. It was still there. Another one. This gulp made her belly ache even more. Her breaths started to become shallow. She had to take another gulp. This one did the job. 

Michelle put away the bottle. She noticed that she was sitting like a pregnant lady: legs apart to let her belly go free. Every breath hurt a little. Her tight shirt was fitting comical now. The inch of flesh it showed at the beginning of the evening had become three inches. 

With great difficulty she hoisted herself of her chair. It felt as if her belly would explode. Her belly was like a bomb and in that manner she slowly made her way to the bathroom. When she saw herself in the mirror she was amazed. 

_I look pregnant! _ She exclaimed to herself. 

She especially liked the way her boobs found support on her very bloated belly. She wasnt shocked by how her shirt fit. She was too amazed at her belly and too attracted to her own boobs that she never saw the pockets of fat on her hips or her softer arms. 

With the same obliviousness she put on her night gown, not noticing how much tighter it was around her belly and not even standing still at the moment where she had to actually pull the gown past her belly. Sleep was in her eyes and her trust in her bodys anti-fat status was unshaken.

With a belly swollen as a balloon, aching here and there, as if her skin was tearing, Michelle went to sleep.


----------



## Britt Reid

*Chapter 7  Sickout*

The night was not kind to Michelle. She fell asleep quickly, but woke up a mere two hours later. Her full tummy bothered her. The tearing tightness had receded, but now her belly just felt really heavy and uncomfortable. With two hands she rubbed her belly. Michelle came to a conclusion that night. To never eat so much again. Laying on her side felt best to her bloated midsection. But in this position her boobs were squished together rather awkwardly. Michelle stared into her deep cleavage and sighed. Her big boobs were losing their glamour. 

After two hours, the world still dark, Michelle got up. Getting from a laying position to a seated position was strangely challenging. Sitting felt better. She pushed her pillow against the wall and leaned against it. That rapidly bored her and she stood up. She started to aimlessly walk to and fro in her room. She stopped at her curtains and sneaked a peek. She saw her street. Nothing was happening, but she liked to watch the sky. She rolled her chair to her window, sat down and looked out of the window. 

She was already chewing on a cookie before she knew whats she was doing. 

_What in the world?_ she wondered. _How long had she been mindlessly munching?_

She looked confused at the half eaten cookie. Then she shrugged her shoulders and ate the whole thing. And another. Michelle looked at how many cookies were left. Only five. They werent that big. Not long after, all cookies were gone.

Michelle got a great idea. Milk. Didnt people drink milk when the wanted to sleep?

As quietly as possible Michelle journeyed to the kitchen. She opened the refrigerator and squinted her eyes because of the sudden light. She saw a carton of milk. She took a tall glass and filled it with milk. She drank it. It was actually pretty good. Michelle enjoyed the coolness. Without hesitation she took another glass. Satisfied, she went back to bed.

Milk didnt bring sleep, sheer boredom did. The first rays of light peeked through her curtains when Michelle finally fell asleep. Too soon her alarm went off.

She felt like crap. Her eyelids felt like they weighed a ton. She had a minor head ache. She felt incredibly sluggish. Michelle stared at the ceiling, pondering what to do. A part of her wanted to skip school today, because of how she felt. Another part said that she just needed to get up and go. She remained in bed. She thought of todays classes. Nothing important. She got up on her feet and felt her sluggishness reach a new level. With a semi-coordinated fall she plopped down on her bed. Time to be sick.

The house was empty. To her surprise and relief, her parents didnt make a big fuzz. They both had to go to work, but Michelle reassured them that she would be all right. Lizzy just said Get well, sis and jiggled to school. 

Sleep was Michelles friend that morning and she slept to 11 am. When she woke up she had to admit she felt completely fine. She didnt bother to change and dressed in her night gown she walked to the kitchen. What to eat? Pancakes? French toast? Eggs? For awhile Michelle couldnt choose. 

It turned into an outrageous breakfast. Four slices of syrup drenched French toast with corned beef hash plus muffins, multiple glasses of milk, all of which made Michelle stuffed as turkey. Just the way shed grown to like. 

Feeling satisfied Michelle went upstairs to take a shower. Standing in the bathroom she couldnt help but stare at her boobs. She suspected that her fun bags were still affected by her growth spurt. Did they look bigger? She squeezed one boob. Then the other. She continued squeezing for a couple of seconds. Then her gaze went south to her stuffed belly.

_ Wow_, Michelle thought,_ that breakfast sure did a number on my belly. _

And it had. Touching the sides of her belly with her fingertips, Michelle slowly grazed her belly. It tickled. But it wasnt the only feeling. She did it again. Now her hands went lower, rounding the curve of her belly. There it was again. Michelle repeated the movement, now her right hand went as far as her crotch. Her fingers went under the fabric of her thong.

Minutes later Michelle was standing under the warm embrace of her shower. She leaned with her hand against the wall. She wasnt sure what had happened. Somehow shed gotten aroused. She leaned back, with her face in the falling water. She was a bit confused, but not worried. Whatever happened, it felt amazing.

After the shower Michelle put on a thong. An everyday moment worthless to remember. And Michelle certainly didnt remember it. She also didnt glance in the mirror to notice that her smallest piece of clothing appeared to be even smaller, hugging her body tightly. She didnt see that her hips now had two soft love handles. She didnt watch her butt jiggle, nor her bigger thighs quiver. 

What Michelle did was put on her so called comfy clothes: baggy jogging pants, and ditto sweatshirt, thereby effectively but unknowingly hiding her weight gain. She also decided once again to not wear a bra. She liked her boobs free and easy to squeeze. 

Michelle laid down on the couch and turned on the television, only to be bored ten minutes later. She listlessly walked to the kitchen and looked into her, now almost personal, cabinet. What she saw was only a batch of chocolate chip cookies.

_Is this it?_ Michelle continued staring into the almost empty cabinet. Wasnt it completely full days ago? She knew shed be snacking much more, but now she suspected someone from her family was raiding her goodies. Lizzy of course! Or, or maybe dad? Michelle mistakenly put the blame wholly on her family. She needed her own hiding place. That was clear.

Feeling angry, she tore open the batch of cookies and started to eat. A plan was beginning to form in her head. It was quite simple. She needed to not ask her Dad to restock; instead she would buy food herself, store it away in her room and keep it a secret. That way nobody would take of her stash and, even more brilliant, nobody could ruin their diets. 

These were only positive things. Just like yesterday with the chocolate cake. Michelle smiled and took another bite, from another cookie. Helping people sure felt good.

* * * * 

We have to help her! whispered Diane to her friends. It came out rather dramatic, but she couldnt care. All she heard were the rumors. 

Michelle certainly looked softer in the dressing room yesterday.

She was constantly eating there, her belly looked pregnant!

Her habits are catching up, if she keeps eating like that shell balloon.

That was exactly the thing being gossiped about by classmates that Diane, Grace and Amanda wanted to prevent.

Its a shame shes sick, we could have warned her. Amanda looked sullen when she said that.

Yeah, no kidding,  Diane replied, Just our luck. Should we go to her place after school?

Dianes question remained unanswered for almost a minute. Each girl was thinking of the right course of action.

Suddenly, Grace cleared her throat. The others looked expectantly at their skinny friend. Grace had been very silent the whole break.

I think... I think Michelle should find out by herself, said Grace looking like she was shocked by her own words.

By herself? Dianes eyebrow shot up. 

Yes. I think she can learn a valuable lesson, answered Grace, her cheeks now red. She disliked confrontation.

And what kind of lesson is that. Eat like a pig and youll get fat? Now it was Amanda who launched her eyebrows up an inch.

Well, yeah, sort of. She always ate a lot and she always had so much faith in her body. Her gaining weight was bound to happen. Especially now that she is a fully-fledged glutton. Shes probably in denial or something like that, and when she finds out - by herself  Grace pointed with her finger, then she will come to understand that her body isnt that magical as she thought. Shell have no choice than to stop eating so much, eating healthier and work-out. I really think it will be more effective if shed find out on her own. And when she does she has our full support. 

Grace leaned back in her chair, her plea leaving her two friends silent.

Amanda rubbed her eyes. I think that is actually very logical. If we tell her that shes gaining weight, who knows what shell do. Maybe she thinks were all jealous. Truth be told, we always were. Im still jealous of her body even now.

Diane shook her head. She too thought Graces idea to be the best way. 

Ok, well stay silent.

* * * * * 

Michelle looked at the driveway. Her father had bought a brand new bicycle, and now cycled to his work. That meant that Michelle was eyeing her fathers car. Her dad had one rule: Michelle and Lizzy were forbidden to drive his Volvo V70. 

Michelle was about to break his rule. Her secret stash needed content. Time to go. 

A minute later and she sat down on the drivers seat. Shed seen enough crime shows to remember that she had to change to car seat back in the original position. She started the engine and drove to the supermarket, only a block or two away. The Volvo smoothly went over a speed bump. Michelle felt it in her boobs. 

_Oh no! _She realized tat she had totally forgotten that she was braless. While driving the car she checked if it was noticeable. She thought not. Her shock quickly turned into a mischievous feeling. It was pretty cool, going out without a bra. Michelle steered her distracting thoughts back at the road. 

In the supermarket Michelle walked straight past the vegetables and the fruit. With every step she felt her boobs bouncing. She glanced at her jugs and saw that their movement was quite noticeable. She couldnt hold back her smile.

Sooner than she thought she saw the brownies. And donuts. And... So many other things. Michelle never knew there were so many delicious looking things. She took the familiar things first. Brownies, cupcakes, muffins and donuts were being put in her cart by the dozens. She also took éclairs, different kinds of cake, a small apple pie and more. Soon her cart was loaded with treats. 

Next stop were the salty goodies. Chips, peanuts, Pringles. Then she plundered the chocolate and sweets isle. 

When she pushed her cart to the cash register - not without difficulty - shed taken so much that her cart almost overflowed. 

The cashier, a woman in her late forties, didnt even notice at first what was being processed by her able hands. When she did she had to take off her reading glasses to stare at the huge pile of diabetes next to her. She looked at her customer. It was a young woman, looking particularly dowdy. It even looked as if she wasnt wearing a bra. 

That must be one hell of a party! she said.

Michelle seemed a bit startled. The sudden movement made her boobs shake. 

_She isnt wearing a bra!_ the cashier noted. 

Party? Oh, yes! A big party, correct. Haha... Michelle continued smiling but she saw the cashier face turning sour. Stupid woman. Who cares what shes thinking. 

The disapproving look of the cashier still haunted when she got home. She took her food to her room and stashed it in a closet. 

_Good,_ thought Michelle and she smiled. She had her secret stash. A box of twelve donuts was on top, she grabbed it, decided she wanted éclairs as well, and went downstairs to watch some tv. Soon, any thought about the cashier was gone. Michelle happily took bite after bite.


----------



## Britt Reid

*Chapter 8  Sickout and beyond*

Michelles fake sick day became a day filled with eating. She ate the entire afternoon. 

She ate during dinner, taking a second helping which delighted her mother, who decided she was recovered from whatever had been ailing her. She then went to her room with a pint of ice cream. The pint never returned. An hour later it could be found empty and abandoned in Michelles trash can. On her laptop she chatted with her friends, meanwhile nibbling on cookies. She watched a series while also devouring a bag of chips. 

She ate slowly, but with great conviction. And when it was 10 pm she stopped. Michelle vividly remembered her previous night and she was getting pretty stuffed. That day Michelle had consumed thousands of calories, without thinking about it. 

Michelle stood up to go brush her teeth in the bathroom. In her own mirror she saw her distended belly and patted it. 

Time for you to go flat again, whispered Michelle with a smile. 

A few minutes later, Michelle put on her night gown. First she pulled it over her melons. She felt how her fingers grazed her nipples. They reacted immediately. Then she touched her belly. A shiver went through her body. It was just like earlier that day. 

Michelle stopped and hopped into bed feeling confused._ Do I get aroused by my full belly?_

Laying bed, Michelle couldnt help but straddling the sides of her belly again. It tickled, but that was it. 

_Maybe, Im thinking too much_ She relaxed and tried again. Now she felt that shiver again, the same shiver that seemed to culminate between her legs. Michelle spread her legs and closed them again. 

No, it was too weird. Michelle pushed her head into the pillow. She just needed some sleep.

Michelle woke up the next day feeling great. She just dreamt of Sam and her, doing very romantic things. In a cheerfull mood, she pulled off her night gown leaving her standing in a thong. With a confident stride she marched to the bathroom only to be startled to death by her sister coming out of the same room. Michelle jumped up in shock and pushed a hand against her chest.

My goodness, Lizzy! My heart practically exploded! she yelled at her sister, who also had a shocked look on her face.

Sorry! You startled me too! her larger sister stammered

Michelle waved away Lizzys defense. Whatever. Just let me pass. Youre blocking the entire doorway, jeez

Lizzy went pale. Oh, yeah. You look like you fa- 

Lizzy suddenly froze.

What?

Lizzy stammered. Y-You look fantastic, as always. Im very jealous

Michelle smiled.thank you, Liz. And you look like youve lost a few pounds. 

Truth be told, Michelle saw nothing, but Lizzys awkward compliment flattered her. 

Lizzy almost ran to her room. A smile crept upon her face. Her sister was gaining weight! She had almost told Michelle, but then she thought about all those comments, those countless hurtful comments. She just hoped Michelle would gain more weight. Oh, the sight of her sister jumping up was wonderful. At first her huge boobs drew her attention, bouncing and shaking wildly. But then she noticed Michelles jiggling belly. Michelles. Jiggling. Belly.

And if that wasnt mind-blowing enough Lizzy had seen love handles. Michelles tight thong was to be thanked for that. Then she saw her sisters thighs, soft and bigger, and when Michelle entered the bathroom Lizzy had glanced to her butt. The usually so firm and round butt-cheeks quivered with each step and Lizzy noticed that they werent that round anymore. Michelle was gaining weight and Lizzy loved it. 

She looked in the mirror and saw a still obese girl. Rolls of fat, cellulite, stretchmarks, but also a determined look. She had already lost 18 pounds, a fair amount of weight. But Lizzy knew it would get harder and harder, and until now she lacked the proper motivation. The image of a softer Michelle inspired her. It inspired her to be the thin sister, to be the one who could call her sibling all sorts of fat-hating remarks. 

Michelle, unaware of her sisters recent discovery and new resolve, looked out the window and saw a beautiful day. April was showing it could have warm days, and it made her very giddy. She turned her attention to her closet, in particular to her spring and summer clothes. She grabbed a nice green shirt and put it on. It didnt fit.

_Oh, crap! My stupid big boobs..._ she groused.

She tried on another shirt, a button down shirt, another one and another one. Michele sighed. None of them fit. She cursed her habit of wearing tight clothes. She rummaged through some more clothes and saw a light blue button down shirt. She remembered this one. It was a gift, but it was too baggy for her liking. Michelle looked at it. This may work, she thought. It fit wonderfully. It covered her entire belly, which still seemed to be bloated.

_Weird_, Michelle thought._ It should be flat by now. _

Next, Michelle grabbed a khaki pants and put them on. Getting them over her butt was much more difficult that she remembered. Closing the button required her to actually pull and push the button in the hole. 

_What the ...l?_ she paused, frustrated. 

She looked at herself in the mirror. Instead of giving her belly some attention, she turned her butt around. 

_My ass looks bigger,_ Michelle thought. She laid her hand on one butt cheek and after a few seconds she squeezed. Her eyes widened. 

_Its so soft. It used to be firm_. She squeezed again and again. She didnt felt muscle but fat. 

_No volley ball practice!_ that explained it. It was so simple, Michelle almost had to laugh. Michelle hadnt done squats in weeks. Her butt was just losing its muscle tone, replacing it with fat.

Michelle stared at her butt. It looked bigger, but werent her boobs bigger as well? She was actually more balanced now. 

_My hourglass body prevails_, she thought proudly. And she had to admit, the khakis made her butt look super-hot. At least to her it did.

Unfortunately for Michelle, the button down shirt hid her love handles like a pro, causing her to be kept in the dark about those fatty little mounds on her hips. Had Michelle looked at her belly instead of her behind, she would have seen a soft belly, not flat but rounding out. More importantly, her belly bulged rather confident over the waistband, looming over the button.
Instead of looking at her belly, she heard a noise from her belly. Time for breakfast.

In the kitchen, Michelle looked in surprise at how her sister was making pancakes. With their mother right behind her. 

Lizzy? Are you going to eat a pancake?

Oh no, its for you. You see, I need to have a normal relationship with food, meaning that I dont want to avoid food like pancakes. Here you go! Lizzy cheerfully gave Michelle two pancakes.

Michelle found her sister and moms reasoning strange, but the smell of pancakes was much more important than wondering about that.

After the first two, her sister presented her with a cheese omlet, flanked by two sausages and accompanied by a muffin.

There, just like a restaurant, Lizzie beamed. And by the way, there are five more pancakes in the fridge.

The large breakfast really hit the spot. Michelle ate faster than during normal gluttonous periods and feeling completely stuffed she brushed her teeth. In the process, Lizzy entered the bathroom, fumbling through some things. Michelle caught one of her glances.

What? said Michelle with her mouth full of tooth paste.

_Lizzy looked caught_, thought Michelle.

I, I just wondered if you liked my breakfast, stammered her sister.

Michelle rolled her eyes and cleared her mouth.

I ate the whole thing, but it was kind of rushed. But yeah, it was great." In a friendlier tone, Michelle continued: And thanks for making my breakfast.

Oh, it was worth it, replied Lizzy and walked away. 

_What a strange answer_, thought Michelle.

_What a stupid answer_ Lizzy thought a well. She concluded that she should not be around Michelle too much, out of fear of ruining everything. She only went to the bathroom to observe Michelles body. Her sisters button down shirt covered much, but not the curve of her belly. And from behind she saw that those squishy love handles were clearly noticeable. And talking about behind. Michelles khakis were strained tight around her butt and, as Lizzy saw, also tight around her thighs. Michelle once sported a thigh gap. Not anymore. 

Lizzy watched Michelle walk to her bike. Her butt had a definite jiggle and those thighs looked soft, even from a distance.

_Given time this is going to be good. Maybe I need to make moré breakfasts,_ Lizzie thought. 

It was lunch break and Diane, Amanda and Grace watched uncomfortably how Michelle first ate two sandwiches and then three brownies. There was also something new: Michelle had bought a half liter carton of milk. 

I really like the taste of cold milk with my brownies, Michelle explained them. She wasnt aware that her friends only had attention for the words "whole milk". 

Michelle took another brownie and leaned back while she ate it. Amanda, who sat next to her, noticed how Michelles button down shirt had crept up, revealing too much for her liking. An escaping love handle bulged over the tight waistband of Michelles khakis. Amandas eyes almost popped out when she saw her friends belly spilling over the waistband. Michelles pants just looked so uncomfortably tight, that Amanda couldnt believe that Michelle wore them.

The bell signaled the end of the break and the girls got up, mentally preparing themselves for math class.

Michelle took her bag and swung it over her shoulder, causing the already crept up shirt to rise even more. Before any of her friends could say something she walked away, with her usual confident stride. An inch of her belly could be seen, jiggling with every step, as well as her lovely hip bulges. Grace sprinted towards Michelle.

Michelle, youre shirt is up! she whispered. She wanted to be helpful by giving it tug, but froze when her fingers felt the unfamiliar softness of Michelles belly.

Michelle giggled. 

Oh, that tickles! she said and playfully slapped Graces hand away, causing Grace to pull down Michelles shirt. 

Michelle was unfazed by all this, unlike Grace, and walked towards math class.

Across the room two people saw the minor clothes malfunction of Michelle. The first was Sam. He just glanced yet again at Michelle when he saw that her midsection was revealed. It was like a dream come true. He was certain that her belly appeared to be bigger than during the base ball game. 

_And that ass has grown wider too,_ he thought. He smiled when he saw Grace trying to pull down that button down shirt. He loved how confident Michelle was, walking around like that. Or she just was completely oblivious to her gain. 

Even better. Sam sighed dreamingly. He had to make a move, quick.

Tanya too, eyed Michelle. She witnessed how the movement of swinging that bag over her should caused her belly to be revealed even more. With a 
mixture of amusement and fascination she watched Michelle walk by, unaware of her softer and much jigglier body. Tanya felt happy that Michelle was gaining weight.

Look at her! heard Tanya from her left.

Shes porking up! Look at that belly. It bulges over the waistband, said another girl.

Why on earth would she wear those khakis. Theyre so unflattering!

Her butt is bigger too. And look at her thighs!

Oh, I see! The jiggle too!

Tanya had to contain her laughter. The last thing she heard was: And those love handles are just plain ugly.

Tanya reveled in the cattiness of her classmates, failing to note that Sam wasn't a party to it.


----------



## Britt Reid

*Chapter 9  Michelle goes shopping*

It was two days later, on a Saturday morning, that Michelle decided to buy new shirts and a couple of new pants. Her reason for this was testament for her obliviousness. She found that her butt just had become too big for her pants, just like her boobs for her shirts. 

Somehow the logical extension of this fact didn't register. There wasnt even a fleeting thought about her getting a belly, or possessing love handles, or that her pants werent only tight around her buttocks, but also around her increasingly softer thighs. All put together and Michelle almost needed a whole new wardrobe.

Michelle looked forward to a shopping spree with her three friends and was happy as ever she got out of bed that day. She saw in the mirror that her belly still appeared to be bloated from her gluttony of yesterday. She remembered how pregnant she looked when she went to sleep. She gave her tummy a playful slap, but failed to notice the jiggling it caused. 

She quickly showered and dressed herself in easy clothes. That meant her yoga pants and a green stretchy, short sleeved shirt shed found. The shirt hugged her body snugly. It showcased the slight bulges her bra made in her sides, the curve of her belly and the softness of her hips. Her yoga pants too were becoming more and more unflattering. Where it first highlighted her firm ass and fit thighs, it now showed off her bigger and jiggling butt and soft touching thighs. Whistling an upbeat tune she went downstairs to have breakfast. 

After her usual pancakes with eggs and bacon and two glasses of milk, Michelle got the great idea of having a dessert: two large donuts disappeared into her belly, which poked out considerably .

Lizzy saw her sister getting ready for her shopping trip. She tried not to stare too openly, but Michelles distended belly made it very difficult. Her sisters weight gain certainly wasnt slowing down, in fact in seemed Michelle was gaining weight faster than ever. 

Lizzy raised her eyebrows in surprise when she saw how Michelles belly actually folded over the waistband of her stretchy yoga pants when she sat down. Not only that but the elastic material of Michelles shirt made two little rolls of fat noticeable. And she saw how the shirt struggled to completely cover Michelles midsection, showing half an inch of skin at her back and slightly less on her sides. 

Lizzy had to keep reminding herself that Michelle was still far from fat, not even chubby, but the change was remarkable. Another example of that change was Michelles thighs. Lizzy couldnt understand how Michelle didnt see how her thighs widened much more when she sat. Even her arms had a curve on the sides now and Michelles biceps were hidden in a layer of fat. 

Lizzy had to guess that most of the weight gain went to Michelles hips, thighs and butt, although it seemed that Michelle had gained the most on her belly. But Lizzy theorized that because Michelles was full most of the time, it was more likely an illusion. And her boobs were fat magnets too. With her ass shaking unintentionally, Michelle went away. 

Lizzy frowned when she heard the door close. 

_Shopping for clothes_, she thought. There was a good chance Michelle would find out she possessed a much softer body. Lizzy sighed defeated. She hoped that Michelle would gain more, but probably only in her dreams.

Michelle was a bit too early. She waited on a bench, with her jacket hanging over her arm. It was pretty warm in the mall. She looked around and noticed an ice cream parlor. Despite her heavy breakfast her mouth watered. Without debating it too much she raced to the parlor, causing some people to look at the girl with the bouncing boobs. Michelle saw many great flavors and since choosing wasnt Michelles thing, she chose a four scoop cone with chocolate, vanilla, raspberry and strawberry. 

Licking enthusiastically, Michelle had almost finished her treat, when Grace arrived. Michelle saw the how Grace glared at her ice cream, but failed to see the look on Graces face when her friend looked at her body. Diane was just in time to see how Michelle pushed the end of the cone into her mouth, She too eyed Michelles figure, but was able to hide her shock. 

Finally Amanda arrived, who actually whispered: "oh, my word", when she saw how tight the shirt hugged Michelles belly, showing of how round it was.

Michelle was the one to break the rather awkward silence. "what are we standing here for? Lets go shopping!"

So, the four girls started their shopping day. After browsing through a few stores they decided to go to the second floor of the mall. The girls normally took the escalator but found out that it was out of order. Without thinking too much about it the group ascended via the stairs. 

Grace never liked to just walk the stairs and lightly jogged up the stairs. Both Diane and Amanda, with their mindset of exercise and diet, followed Graces example. Michelle, however, only reluctantly changed her slow pace into the faster one of her friends. 

Once she was halfway up the stairs she felt her legs getting heavy and tired. Her boobs bounced uncomfortably, hurting her shoulder muscles with each step. Michelle had to keep her mouth open a little because was getting out of breath. She couldnt help but to puff out her cheeks and sigh when she left the stairs behind. The heaviness of her legs only slowly decreased.

It wasnt like her to be so out of breath, which she blamed on her big boobs and heavy breakfast. The bouncing of her boobs had caused her shirt to rise up a bit, baring her love handles and a tiny strip of her belly. However, Michelle didnt notice and because of the small and tiring outburst of energy she walked a few steps behind her friends.

That way she could see that Amandas and Dianes new lifestyle was paying off. Dianes love handles were smaller and her butt seemed to be firmer. As for Amanda, Michelle couldnt see something specific, but her friend appeared to have lost weight all over. Both girls needed their belts to hold up their pants. 

In the next shop Michelle saw some nice jeans, and three for the price of two. She wanted a white one, a dark blue one and a nice red one. By force of habit she grabbed the red jeans in size 4, but remembered in time she needed a size up. 

Although the thought of having a bigger ass excited her, actually going up a size was did not feel so good. She took a size 5 and went to the changing room. She peeled of her snug yoga pants and put on the red jeans. She buttoned it, with difficulty.

_What the .? Why dont they fit right? _ she fussed.

She looked at her reflection in the mirror and saw her belly poking slightly over the waistband. She thought about her big breakfast and her ice cream. Im still full, Michelle thought. She didnt noticed her love handles gently bulging out, because her shirt was crumpled up on the sides and Michelles attention was focused on her belly. 

She pondered what to do. The thought of going from a size 4 to a 6 was upsetting, and there was a chance the jeans were tight, because of her full stomach. She wanted to know what her friends thought. 

While she walked out of the changing room she felt a tightness around her thighs. Michelle showed off how her jeans fit. The three girls watched silent as Michelle made a twirl.

I would go for a size 6, Diane said, looking at Michelle belly and the straining fabric around her thighs.

Yeah, me too, replied Amanda. It looks tight around your thighs. Jeans can be that way, you know. 

That last was meant by Amanda to be casually reassuring. It worked like a charm.

Michelle felt relieved. Amanda was right of course. It was just the model of the jeans. She probably really was a size 5, but she could now take a size 6 with a smile. Back in the fitting room, she tried it on. It was a perfect fit. Happy as ever and her worries forgotten, Michelle bought three jeans. 

Amanda and Diane both bought jeans too and a couple of tops. Grace only bought a button down shirt. Buying tops for Michelle was harder than she wouldve thought. Her melons distorted almost every cute top she saw. 

Stupid tits, complained Michelle, after another failed attempt. Shed only bought two tops; a button down shirt, two sizes larger - something her boobs were to blame for - and a pink short-sleeved shirt. Diane thought the shirt accentuated Michelles softer hips a bit, but she didnt have the courage to say it to her friend. 

Relax Michelle, youll find more, said Grace to a dejected Michelle.

We can take a break, maybe have something to drink? said Amanda. 

Everyone found it a great idea and fifteen minutes later the four friends sat around a table in a modern style bistro. 

Michelle, feeling a bit depressed, saw the mentioning of a fudge cake on the menu. Her heart made a tiny jump. She really wanted that fudge cake. A feeling only describable as desire grew inside Michelle. When their waitress arrived Michelle had made her decision. 

Grace ordered a black coffee, Amanda orange juice and Diane mango juice. It was Michelles turn. In the last second she changed her mind about wanting a coke. 

A strawberry milkshake, please. The waitress blinked in surprise by the sudden change of beverage. 

A small, medium or large? 

Large. Again a small surprise for the waitress, but her reaction was nothing compared to the other girls.

It was good that when Michelle ordered her eyes were set on the waitress. 
Grace and Amanda stared at Michelle, not knowing when their friend would slow down with the fattening stuff. Diane just shook her head.But Michelle wasnt finished. The waitress already made a turn to walk away when she said:And I want the fudge cake. 

If Michelle would have shown her bare boobs in public the reaction of her friends wouldnt have been much different. 

Amanda looked shocked, her eyes bulging and her mouth open. Diane actually put her hand over her mouth and Grace got a nervous twitch in in her left hand.

Michelle didnt see any of this, so content was she with her order. The girls managed to get their conversation back to where it was, only to be broken off by the arrival of their drinks. And Michelles fudge cake.

With a smile she took her first bite. The taste was incredible. 

Diane, Grace and Amanda witnessed what only could be described as food porn. Michelle frequently moaned with pleasure.

I take it that the cake tastes good? asked Diane.

Good? Its heavenly! Michelle took a slurp from her milkshake. And this too. You guys should have ordered this!

Well, Diane and I have a diet, replied Amanda, with a hint of jealousy.

Yes, we have, began Diane on a strange, forced tone. We are watching our figure. 

It was a not so subtly hint, obvious for Grace and Amanda, who started to look concerned. But Michelle laughed.

And youre doing a great job. I really see your weight loss. But I have to say that Im lucky for not having to diet, ever. With that being said she took another large bite. Grace, Amanda and Diane could only watch, defeated by Michelles naïve faith in her body.

The milkshake and the fudge cake had done wonders for Michelles mood, but was a disaster for her appearance.

Her belly looked positively pregnant, and her increasingly stretched out shirt simple could not cover her belly any more. Michelle had tugged it down when she stood up and left the bistro, but it slowly slipped up, revealing half an inch of belly, love handles and back. Michelle felt pretty full and had to ask her friends if they could walk slower because she just couldn't go their pace. 

Despite her state, she managed to buy more tops, professionally disregarding her bloated belly. It was already noon, when they walked into a lingerie shop. Michelle didn't need a bra per se, although her new ones - only weeks old - were beginning to feel tighter. She did need new panties, but that was something Michelle hadn't figured out yet. It was by chance that she saw a cute ensemble, which she wanted to try on.

With her customary denial, she remained oblivious to the tightness of the panties, although it was quite obvious. The panties were pressed into the soft tissue of her buttocks, and caused her sides to bulge into love handles. Nevertheless, feeling confident as ever she stepped out of the changing room to show her lingerie to her friends.

Diane, Amanda and Grace had to process another shock. Michelle made a slow 360 turn. Diane could only watch in mixture of awe and surprise. Looking at a Michelle in underwear was bizarre. Her breasts were neatly packed in the cups of the bra, giving them a big and round shape. Her arms were looking softer, now having a curve when Michelle had her arms next to her body. 

Diane remembered looking at biceps and triceps, but those were now concealed by a layer of fat. Her belly curved out below boobs. It was not really round, but the food that Michelle had consumed, plus the milkshake, had given her tummy a bloated appearance. 

The movement caused by the tiny steps Michelle made, showed that her belly wasn't only bloated. Tiny ripples went through the dome of her tummy. Michelles butt looked especially soft in those panties, jiggling with each movement, any hint of muscle truly gone. Above the panties, Diane saw how Michelle love handles had spread out more to her back, making them look bigger. 

Micheles thighs were as soft as her butt. Dianes couldn't believe it but she saw that they actually touched each other. Not only that, but Michelles thighs also curved outwards. It was only the previous Tuesday that she observed the changes in her friends body for the first time. Diane was sure Michelle gained more weight since then. 

The panties were obviously too tight. Diane was the first to recover and said: dont you need a size up for your panties? Just like your jeans?

Michelle thought about it and agreed, although she didn't think her panties were tight. But the reasoning was logical, so she walked back into the dressing room, her jiggling butt and thighs lowering the jaws of her friends.She purchased the larger size panties.
. 
Then, still oblivious to her friends uncomfortable faces, she resumed her shopping.


----------



## Britt Reid

*Chapter 10  Sam makes his move*

It was Sunday night and Michelle was having a conundrum. Minutes earlier, a sheet of paper fell of her desk on the floor. It was part of an essay shed just printed out. The conclusion to be precise. And now it lay under her desk. 

Michelle sat in her chair and sighed. Normally, she would have bent down to reach the paper. She looked to countless empty wrappers, plastic containers and boxes. Michelle was full. 

_No,_ thought Michelle,_ Im stuffed and that's not going to work._ . 

The food had been so tasty, the salt and sugar so addictive, that she couldnt stop and now her belly hurt. It stuck out, tight and spherical. And she was unable to bend. She just couldnt do it. She tried. But when her belly pressed against her thighs she had to stop. It hurt too much and it was physically impossible. 

So Michelle sat on her chair pondering what to do. Well, more like finding the strength and energy to do it. She knew she had to go down on her knees to be able to grab the sheet of paper. She looked helplessly at a chocolate and proceeded to plop it in her mouth.

_No, not more food, idiot_ she told herself.

Her internal voice gave her the proper motivation. She pushed her chair backward and wanted to glide on her knees. Instead of gliding she fell heavy on her knees.

Ow!

Then she looked for the sheet and grabbed it. Now she had to get up. Like an old lady she heaved herself up by her desk. She was standing and took the opportunity to slowly walk to the bathroom to brush her teeth. Back in her room she undressed and put on her night gown, not noticing how much tighter in had become. 

With her feet she piled up some of the trash she had accumulated over the weekend. As it turned out, Michelles shopping spree remained the only real activity that weekend. The rest of the time she had spent eating, doing some homework, watching tv, eating, gaming, eating almost all the popcorn, chips and other food at Saturdays movie night at Dianes place and just lazing around while eating. 

This behavior was proof enough for Lizzy to conclude that her sister would not start a diet as a result of her shopping trip, much to the larger girl's delight. Michelle yawned. She had planned to go for a run tomorrow after school with Diane and Amanda. She didnt want to go at first, but both Diane and Amanda had begged her to go. 

Something she did look forward to was seeing Sam. She didnt really know what to expect but she was sure he liked her. And Michelle liked him too. She almost felt butterflies in her stomach, but it was too full. She yawned again. 

Time for bed 

Michelle had thee pancakes the following morning, along with a cheese omelet and meat patty. Lizzie was spoiling her and she was loving it. . Somewhere in the back of her head she thought about what she was doing. She went to bed completely stuffed, and now she was stuffing her face again. But the food was so incredible.

Thanks Lizzy, you make the best pancakes. Michelle had to belch a little. 

No problem, sis smiled Lizzy. 

So yet again, Michelle went to school feeling very full. 

At school her full belly was already forgotten. Instead, she felt sexy. She had her new clothes on and according to herself she looked sexy. She gave her walk a seductive sway, she arched her back so that her boobs jutted out in front of her and her lips were curled in a smile. 

Diane, who walked slightly behind Michelle, recognized her friends sexy walk", as she named it. Michelle did everything the same as always, but her changed body made it look different. For instance, Michelles butt never looked so soft. Instead of the firm globes going up and down, Michelle butt cheeks had more movement. 

After every step it looked like each cheek fell down, the jiggle hiding under the denim fabric of her jeans. Michelle thighs looked bigger too, even in right sized pants. At the same as Michelles butt cheek was pushed up during a step, the folding of the fat in that area cause a bulge outward, making a what some people called "a saddle bag". 

On the other side of her butt it was apparent that Michelle had grown softer hips, another change accentuated by Michelle exaggerated walk. Every hip sway pushed up the fat on her hip, making a love handle. Michelle belly was noticeable as well, and although her shirt was a right fit, it still showed of the roundness of her tummy. Last but not least, Michelles melons bounced a lot more. Diane could see the two mounds of moving flesh, and it looked both uncomfortable and hypnotizing. 

Usually, Michelles sexy walk" ended by her locker, but today Michelle stopped earlier. Her walking like that caused more energy and her legs got that heavy feeling again. Michelle got tired of her bobbing boobs too. She was just going to say something to Diane when Sam appeared out of thin air.

Hey, Michelle. Sam smiled a bit nervous.

Sam, hi! Michelles voice suddenly sounded shrill. Damn it

You look very pretty. Sams cheeks turned red.

Michelle smiled flattered. She saw Diane slipping away, giving the awkward pair some space.

so, eh, I... Well, I.., Sam laughed at his own expense.

Let me try again. I wondered if you want to go out with me. He said it softly and with hopeful eyes.

Michelle thought she was dreaming. _Hes asking me out. Answer!_

Yes! I mean, yes. I would love that. 

Sam smiled relieved. Saturday? Around 7?

Michelle nodded. Ok, sounds great.

Twenty feet from the giggling couple stood Tanya. Her eyes spit fire and her hands almost tore her essay apart. Shé wanted to go out with Sam. She had a crush on him this whole year and now that stupid bitch waved her tits around and got the man she wanted. She didnt know how, but she would get her revenge. One way or the another. 

While Tanya day was filled with hateful thoughts and plans of vengeance, Michelles day was filled with happy thoughts, daydreams, and food. Oh yes, Michelle was so happy that she ate her way through the school day. 

At one point Diane could resist to say: dont eat too much, we are going for a run, remember?

Michelle nodded reassuringly. And indeed, at home, Michelle only ate a donut, an éclair and two chocolate chip cookies, which to her at his point didn't seem like that much. When the time came to change, Michelle wasnt full, just as promised. 

Michelle put on her running gear. Her shorts ended only three inches below her butt and perfectly showed of her softer thighs. She chose her spandex tank top, which was tight around her whole upper body. The top didnt even cover her entire midsection; a strip of two inches of skin was visible. 

Her belly and love handles were for the world to see. Michelle did not notice how her belly pooched over the stretched out elastic waistband and didnt see how her love handles bulged defiantly. Her thighs were like sausages and she even had the tiniest fat deposit around her armpits. Her outfit was tight everywhere, leaving nothing to imagine, and causing Michelles softer body to bulge out everywhere. Clueless about her jiggling muffin top she left the house.

Amanda and Diane shared some horrified looks when they saw Michelle. Her muffin top was insane in that outfit and her thighs looked softer than ever.

We wanted to do a 7 mile run, is that all right? asked Diane.

Michelle didnt really felt like it, but she shrugged and said yes. They jogged in a triangle form, Amanda and Diane in the front and Michelle behind them. After one mile, Michelle was tired. Her legs had that heavy feeling again, her shoulders started to hurt and she was getting out of breath. Her pace slowed down. 

She tried to focus on her friends, to achieve some kind of trance. Last time, Michelle remembered she got mesmerized by Dianes jiggling behind. Her friends ass was firmer now, her love handles a bit smaller. It still jiggled and Michelle had to look. 

Then her eyes wandered to Amanda. Amanda was a much bigger girl than Diane, with more of an apple shape. She had lost weight as well, but still had a lot of jiggling going on. Michelle had to give it to Amanda. Amanda never had done any sports, but now she jogged pretty well. 

That thought brought her back to her own predicament. Her energy level was decreasing, her legs started to feel like rubber and her bouncing boobs simple became annoying. She had to slow down.

Amanda and Diane didnt notice anything and slowly the distance between the two girls and Michelle grew bigger.

_Damn, I have been too lazy lately_ . Michelle put on her tough face and continued jogging in her own slower pace. At a corner with a dead tree Michelle had to stop. She knew that shed run 4 miles, because the dead tree was one of their landmarks. Almost hobbling, she walked for a minute or two. Then she jogged again. After three more stops she finally saw her so-called finish line. Amanda and Diane were waiting. Just as Michelle had done with Diane, now Diane encouraged Michelle to get to the finish line. 

Michelle had to sit for a few minutes to regain her breath. Meanwhile, Diane and Amanda watched how her muffin top swelled with each breath and then grew smaller again, without disappearing. Diane could even see a tiny red line, an indication of a fat roll. 

Michelle, what happened? asked Amanda.

I dont know. I havent been running for over a month and I admit that I didnt get any workout. But maybe Im getting sick or something. My legs feel so weird.

Diane looked at Michelle thighs and saw how much bigger they looked when Michelle sat down.

It was just one of those days, I guess, said Michelle. 

Diane and Michelle said their goodbyes to Amanda, who went home. Michelle and Diane also returned home. For a few seconds, Diane walked behind Michelle. It seemed that in just two days, Michelle had filled out even more. It was most noticeable in her butt and thighs. On the latter Diane discovered, to her surprise, that Michelle had gotten cellulite. Diane knew shed made a promise not to tell Michelle about her weight gain, but it became harder every day.


----------



## Britt Reid

*Chapter 11 &#8211; The truth becomes known*

Michelle didn’t know what was worse. Her aching legs, feeling like they weighed a ton, or her belly, which prevented her from breathing normally. She’d outdone herself with gluttony. When she came home, she felt down. Her run had been a total embarrassment. She knew she hadn't exercised in a month, but that she would feel it that much surprised and depressed her. 

Hungry for something sweet she tore open a batch of brownies and ate. And then she ate cookies, small chocolate cakes, candy bars and more. Then dinner came and she ate more. After dinner she managed to postpone her ice cream dessert almost an hour. But then she mindlessly ate again, while watching tv, doing homework and other things. 

It was during a commercial that her belly suddenly hurt after a big sigh. Michelle patted her belly and felt how tight and bloated it was. She had eaten herself completely stuffed without really noticing. 

Now, Michelle sat on the edge of her bed, finding the energy to get up. It was getting late and she wanted to brush her teeth. She already had managed to undress, leaving her only in ridiculously tight panties. With a deep groan she stood up straight and slowly walked to the bathroom, only realized there that she’d intended to put on her night gown first. Rather awkwardly she brushed her teeth, her gaze fixated on her boobs who moved in unison with her arm. She retreated back to her room, saw her night gown on the floor and immediately gave up. She fell on her bed.

Right before she dozed off she thought: _ this has to stop._

* * * * *

Diane heard a girl whisper.

“Look at Michelle. She’s even bigger than last week.”

Another girl answered almost inaudible for Diane.

“Yeah, look at those thighs and love handles.”

&#8216;she has a definite pot belly, don’t you think?”

&#8216;she really does. Did you see what she ate during lunch? It was insane!”

Diane winced at those comments, but she knew they were all true. The difference between Michelle from last week and Michelle today was staggering. Last week, Michelle still had a tiny space between her thighs. Not today. Her arms were bigger, her belly was softer and with her love handles Michelle now sported a real muffin top. Diane even saw evidence of the rapid growth in the form of tiny stretch marks on Michelle’s belly, sides and thighs.

Michelle had put on her gym shorts. It was supposed to be quite loose, but it resembled a spandex short. It created a muffin top, and made her thighs appear even larger, also showcasing the new cellulite. 

Michelle had a different top than last week, but this one was even worse. It was a stretchy tank top, in Michelle’s original size. It made her boobs look spectacular, but it was a disaster for her belly, which stuck out defiantly. Two hours ago, Michelle had eaten a huge lunch, and it probably made her belly bulge out like that, but Diane knew that a great deal of it consisted of fat.

While walking out of the dressing room, Michelle’s tummy jiggled, her love handles quivered, her thighs shook, her butt softly swayed up and down and her boobs bounced, searching for freedom. Michelle was a sight to see. 

The subject of many obvious stares and secret glares wasn’t aware of anything. Michelle was wondering what kind of gym class they would get. 

Ok, let’s begin,” said Mister Aldridge who positioned himself in front of the gathered class.

“Last week we had a lot of fun with our small baseball game. Now, it’s time for something different. The ominous 5 k run.”

A collective sigh went through the class. Michelle too didn’t look forward to it.
“You what it means. Think about you pace, don’t go too fast too quick. I do not want to see any walkers, ok?” 

Mister Aldridge took a piece of paper and wave it around.

“I’m going to compare your results with those of last year. I’m not going to say what everyone’s time was, but try to better yourself. After this, our intern Allison will measure your BMI. Warning: you will be weighed.”

Michelle completely missed the slightly shocked glances her friends made to each other and to her. Her mind was focused on run. She thought about yesterday’s run. It made her very determined to do well today. 

The class formed a double line. Michelle stood next to Grace. Diane and Amanda stood behind them. A whistle was blown and everybody started running. 

To Michelle’s surprise she did good. Two kilometers went by and she kept her pace, just like Grace beside her. But just before coach Aldridge yelled &#8216;three kilometers" she got that feeling again. Her legs started to get tired. 

Come on, just two kilometers left!

Michelle didn’t want to slow down, but she was starting to breathe harder. Grace was already ten feet in front of her, and the distance grew. 

At 3,5 kilometers, Diane suddenly appeared next to her. Michelle looked at her friend. 

_Man,_ she thought, _she’s looking fierce._ 

Diane was highly concentrated, and to Michelle’s surprise she didn’t look tired. She heard Diane breathe regularly, as opposed to her own hard breathing. She just didn’t want to call it gasping.

Diane too created an ever growing distance between her and Michelle. 
At the 4,5 kilometers, Michelle suddenly felt a new wave of energy. 

_I can do it, I can do it_ Michelle drove herself.

She went a little faster but regretted that when her leg muscles started to burn. To make matters worse, it was now Amanda who ran next to her, threatening to outrun her too.

Michelle could not let this happen. She followed Amanda’s pace and they both sprinted the last yards to the finish line. Now sprinting wasn’t something Michelle could do anymore. Her boobs protested visibly, trying to break out of their cages. To Michelle’s utter shock, Amanda finished first, by three feet.

A tiny but effective sensor measured each person’s finish, the time being shown on Mister Aldridge’s laptop. 

Around him a swelling group of classmates had gathered to hear their score, and if it was faster or slower than last year. Michelle had to wait a few minutes. 

Grace had done spectacular, but she was used to running track, so that wasn’t a surprise. 

Diane beamed when she heard her time. “It’s under 30 minutes! I’m so happy!”

Amanda received good news as well. She even got a compliment. She had bested her time by 10 minutes, having a time of 34 minutes and 23 seconds. 

Michelle suddenly felt cold. It meant that she had done it in 34 minutes too. 

She had done the opposite of Amanda, something her teacher noticed too. &#8216;Michelle, you got 10 minutes slower. What happened?”

Michelle’s cheeks turned red. 

“I... It’s harder to run, lately.” Michelle looked at her boobs, realized what she was saying and felt her cheeks redden.

“Yes, I can imagine that,” said Aldrigde unfazed, “but are you certain that’s the only reason?” He already noticed her bigger body.

“I also had a big lunch, so I guess that’s part it.” she volunteered.

Michelle saw that he was unconvinced. 

“Well, my advice is to work on your condition. You can go to Allison now. Good luck.” said the instructor. 

_Good luck? Why would he say that_? she wondered. 

Michelle saw a group of girls giggling. They were standing next to the scale. 

Grace just came off. Michelle was in time to hear the number 108. The small girl was not unsurprised.

Diane was next. Michelle remembered that Diane said she weighed 151 lbs. Now the number was 139. Michelle looked at her friend with new appraisal. Diane looked better that ever and her weight confirmed it. 

Amanda stepped on the scale. Michelle didn’t know Amanda’s original weight, but it was around the 190s. The scale’s digital number showed: 174. Allison the intern scribbled down the number.

Now it was her turned. Unbeknownst to Michelle every girl in the vicinity of the scale looked expectantly at what was going to unfold. Tanya was one of them. She smiled openly. 

_Now that pig would see._she thought angrily 

Michelle used to weigh 121 lbs. She wondered how much her bigger boobs weighed. She guessed around 3 pounds more. And her bigger butt should be another pound. So Michelle honestly thought her weight to be around 125.

Three numbers appeared and Michelle got lightheaded, noise started to fade and her heart throbbed in her neck. The cold numbers of the scale told her a shocking truth: She weighed 143 lbs.


----------



## Britt Reid

*Chapter 12  Fighting Back with an Epiphany*

Afterwards, Michelle felt grateful that the gym class was the last class that day. Everything that happened after she read her weight was a blur. She couldnt remember much of what happened in the dressing room, she only remembered feeling incredibly ashamed. Her friends had tried to console her, but she blamed them for not warning her she was gaining weight. She cycled back to her home alone.

At home she confronted her parents and Lizzy with her weight gain. She didnt even see the surprised look on the faces of her parents, who hadnt noticed that Michelle had gained at all. Lizzys dreams of having a fat sister seemed to burst like the bubble she'd continually feared it was. 

After a light meal, both quick and awkward Michelle retreated to her room, where she finally could not held back the tears. Now, she sat in her chair, feeling depressed. She stared at her poorly done homework and tastes the sweetness of chocolate and that nice crunchy feel of chocolate chips.- which she hadnt eaten  or had she?

What the hell? She thought. What is it?

* * * * *

Diane was chatting with Amanda and Grace, the subject being Michelle. They agreed that it had been a terrible experience. Diane still could see Michelle face when the intern named Allison said her weight out loud. First, Michelle stood frozen with shock and disbelieve. Even Diane, who already knew about the weight gain, could barely believe what she heard. Michelle weighing 143 pounds was a shock to her as well. More than twenty pounds gained.

After the moment of shock and disbelief two things happened. Tanya, that wench, started to laugh. It were only two "ha has", but it was enough. Other girls smiled or giggled. 

Michelle, still petrified, looked up, her face reddening. Dianes saw the shame radiating of her friend, whose eyes started to water. 

Amanda wanted to say something but Michelle fled the scene, first by walking with big steps, then by running to the dressing room. There they had found her. Michelle wasnt crying, instead she just stared at the wall in front of her, looking very hurt. And soft. Diane couldnt help herself when she noticed Michelles flabby belly spilling over the waistband, and her thighs spreading out on the bench. 

Slowly, very slowly, Michelles hand went to her tummy and pinched. Then she grabbed a roll with her hand. A high-pitched groan escaped Michelles mouth.

You knew about this. You must have known! Michelle suddenly screamed. What followed was an emotional tirade. Michelle blamed her friends for letting her get fat. Without listening to their words of comfort and apologies, Michelle left.

Now Diane couldnt get Michelle hurt look in her eyes out of her eyes.

Text messages began to fly.

that didnt go as planned... messaged Grace.

that stupid weigh in ruined Michelles opportunity to find out herself, in private, she continued.​
Diane could only agree. 

It wasnt fair to blame us for her own weight gain. That was Amanda, who had been angry that Michelle blamed her friends for something she obviously had done herself.

Probably some sort of coping mechanism, replied Diane.​
She knew Michelle the best. She hoped her friend would see things a little differently tomorrow. 

* *. * *.*

Michelle looked at the half eaten brownie. 

_How can I eat without knowing?_ she marveled. 

She had been flabbergasted when she found out she was munching on a brownie. She couldnt remember picking it up and taking a bite. As if bitten by a snake she threw the brownie on her desk. 

_Whats wrong with me?_ she agonized

Her eyes trailed from the brownie to other empty food containers, wrappers, boxes and what not. 

_Ive been a complete pig,_ she thought. _No wonder I gained weight_. 

She walked to her closet with her secret food stash and looked at the shrunk pile of fattening treats. Michelle sighed. 

_What was I thinking? Ive been eating, no, stuffing my face with all this, and why? Because my body wouldnt get fat? What a moron!_

Michelle had something she described later as an epiphany. Her entire paradigm revolved around her body staying the same, or at least not getting fat. She could understand it with an admirable sense of detachment. She had been stupid and naive. 

She undressed and stood in front of her mirror, only dressed in her panties. It was the first time she really saw her body. She looked at her softer arms, her protruding belly, her love handles, her bigger butt and her thighs with cellulite. Then she began touching each one of those place. She marveled at her softer tummy, her love handles made her shook her head in disbelief and her thighs simply surprised her with their jiggliness. 

Yes, her body had gotten fatter after all. She suddenly felt ashamed of yelling at her family and friends. But she also felt much better.

She didnt know much about dieting, but she did know that when she stopped eating like a pig that her calorie intake would decrease magnificently. And Michelle decided to go to the gym with her friends. She would lose the weight and be sexy again.

Michelle continued staring at her reflection. She pinched her arm fat. This will be gone. She grabbed the fat on her tummy. This will be flat again. She slapped both butt cheeks. These will be firmer. She shook her inner thighs. This will be...

Michelles trail of thoughts was interrupted by a familiar sensation in her private parts. Her mouth went dry. 

_That felt pretty good_, she thought. Michelle touched her thighs again to shake them, but now the touch alone was good for a tingling feel in her crotch. For a moment she stood there, eyes glazed. Then she recovered and strangely enough, thought about her unfinished homework and school. 

Thinking about the next day made her feel a bit down again. She was still very ashamed at what happened today and the thought of everybody knowing that shed had gained weight was unbearable. But she remained positive. 

_I will lose this weight in no time_, she declared silently


----------



## Britt Reid

*Chapter 13 - Recovering and getting ready for Sam*

Michelle began the day with a positive vibe. She stepped on the scale and smiled when it said she weighed 140 lbs, 3 pounds less than yesterday. 

She knew it was because she was empty today. She felt empty too. Her stomach growled in agony. Michelle was really hungry and the thought of pancakes almost made her drool on the spot. 

Her shower that morning was unusual. She carefully sponged her body, feeling its new softness. It wasn’t even that bad of a feeling, but it was fat and that made it bad and it needed to go. Getting out of the shower she looked at her boobs in the mirror. They were so big and heavy looking. She’d noticed yesterday that her boobs were losing the fight against gravity, but she couldn’t say it looked bad. Her melons were still very enticing.

Michelle’s breakfast started with an apology for her behavior the other day, followed by her resolution to diet and exercise.

“Now I can have the same as you guys!” she said more cheerful than she actually was. 

Instead of delicious pancakes, her breakfast now consisted of fruit and yoghurt with oatmeal. Whoopteedoo.

Cycling to school, Michelle found out that she had a problem. Her breakfast was meager, too meager. In fact, she was still hungry. Before yesterday’s event she would have tore open a batch of brownies. Now, she clenched her teeth and hoped for the hunger to give up.

Round a corner she saw Diane waiting at her usual spot. When her friend saw her she noticed that Diane got from her bike, looking like she wanted to say something. Before she could do that Michelle opened her mouth.

“I”ve been a total bitch.”

Diane froze, her mouth open.

“Eh... Maybe a little.” Diane raised her shoulders apologetically.

“I’m sorry that I was so unfair yesterday. It was all so much to take in,” said Michelle, her eyes glistening in the sunlight.

“Well, what happened was awful. I’m sorry you had to go through that. We should have told you sooner,” replied Diane.

“Yes, and I should have thought like a normal person.” Michelle confessed. 

The girls smiled to each other. 

Michelle made up with Grace and Amanda too. There were many whispers and glares, some secret and some not, among other classmates. Michelle ignored all of them, vowing to remain strong and confident. Her friends supported her and were thrilled with the decision to join the gym. 

“You”ll love going there. I was nervous the first time, but it’s really cool,” exclaimed Amanda. Diane nodded in agreement. Michelle actually looked forward to her going to the gym with her friends. The exercise part of her diet should be fine, she thought.

The eating right part turned out to be more difficult. When lunch time arrived, Michelle almost fell over from hunger. She desperately wanted to eat and her small lunch disappeared in her stomach faster than she wanted. It wasn’t enough, but she felt she couldn’t have more. The hunger, only slightly diminished, remained all day.

At home, she paced through her room. 

_I have to eat. I’m so hungry. I have food here. No, its wrong. But I have to eat something! _She argued with herself. 

Michelle decided that she had to eat something. The bitten brownie still laid on her desk, looking mighty appealing. Just one incomplete brownie can’t hurt, she thought. She took a bite. And then another and before she knew it, she was licking her fingers. Eating the brownie helped, a bit. But there was still that nagging feeling in her stomach. 

With that hungry feeling she went to the gym. Amanda was there and Diane came shortly after her. Her friends served as her instructors. She exercised her thighs, her butt, her arms, everything. In the helpful, but confronting wall sized mirrors she could see herself work out. Her thighs jiggled frequently. Her belly quivered in defiance when she moved and during sit ups formed in to rolls.

When she walked out the gym an hour later, Michelle could barely move. Every muscle trembled in exhaustion and she was a bit light headed. Her stomach sounded its alarm. The positive mood of that morning was far away.

Her third meal that day, sat supper, was healthy. And not satisfying at all. The last thing that Michelle felt before she fell asleep was hunger.

The next day, Michelle was sore all over her body. She was glad that today wasn’t a work out day. During the day, Michelle began to seriously detest the concept of diet. She wanted to eat whenever she wanted. Whatever she wanted. 

Friday, the following day, proceeded the same, with one big exemption. 

Sam stopped her in the hallway. 

“Hey, Michelle. Tomorrow night still stands, right?”

Michelle almost slapped her forehead. She totally forgot about her date with Sam. 

How could I forget that!?

“Of course! 7 pm was it?”

Sam smiled happy. “Yes.”

The two stared at each other, both feeling the rising level of awkwardness.

“I”ll see you then.” said Sam and walked away. He gave no indication of havibng been affected by the events of earlier in the week,

_Oh boy_, Michelle thought. _I'd forgotten. I have a date. And he's great._ 

The passing two days were a turmoil of feeling nervous, hungry and tired. When Saturday finally arrived and her date with Sam only a few hours ahead, Michelle’s thoughts focused on one serious matter: wearing a dress. 

Sam texted that they would go to a restaurant and. Michelle wanted to wow him with a spectacular dress. Unfortunately for her, all her dresses were meant for her 121 lbs body. And not for the first time did Michelle curse her habit of buying tight fitting dresses. 

Michelle was standing in her underwear, with a slightly uncomfortable Diane next to her. 

“What a about this dress?” Diane said, holding up a lovely green dress. “It’s kind of elastic and it looks to be bigger that your other dresses.”

Michelle looked at it doubtfully.

“Oh well, I can at least try.” 

While Michelle putting on her dress, Diane looked around the room. On the desk she found two empty wrappers. She could read the crinkled letters. Snicker’s. Diane looked surprised. Was her friend still snacking?

“It fits! Sort of...” Michelle suddenly yelled. 

Diane redirected her gaze towards her. She couldn't agree more with the &#8216;sort of" comment.

The dress hugged Michelle’s body tightly. It showed of every soft spot on her body. Despite wearing panties that were a good fit, Michelle soft hips visibly formed love handles. Her belly, not bloated anymore, looked round and squishy, and her butt seemed to suffocate in the fabric’s embrace.

But the most eye-popping were her boobs, slightly pushed up by the tight dress, looking as round and big as ever.

“Isn't it too slutty?” Michelle hesitantly asked Diane. 

Diane looked at her friend again, now more carefully. She honestly couldn't say it was slutty. The dress probably showed off too much leg and cleavage, but Diane thought Michelle looked hot. Chubbier, but hot. 

“No. You look hot,” she answered. She hoped for the sake of her friend's happiness that Sam would concur.

Michelle could only smile.


----------



## Britt Reid

*Chapter 14 - The Restaurant*

Sam nearly fainted when he saw Michelle in her green dress. Her boobs looked humongous, pressed tight against each other, thereby creating the most wonderful cleavage he’d ever seen. The curve of her belly pressing against the fabric was incredibly tantalizing, as was the sight of her soft hips and thighs.

When he walked behind her as they approached the restaurant he was slightly bent over to ease his arousal as he watched Michelle’s butt cheeks wobbling up and down. He noticed clearly that the dress was too tight. The date wasn’t even properly started and he was having the best date ever.

They talked about trivial things first. Homework, parents, classmates and the coming summer. When the waiter arrived to take their orders, Sam’s hopes crashed when Michelle only ordered a salad. He had heard about what happened at gym class, but hoped Michelle wouldn’t diet.

“You’re not hungry?” he asked, praying he didn’t just ask an impertinent question.

Michelle had to lie. Of course she was hungry. But she was on a diet and didn’t want to look like a pig.

“No, not really. A salad is just fine,” she answered.

Michelle thought she saw a flicker of disappointment in Sam’s eyes. And then, to make things even more awkward, her tummy rumbled.

“It seems your stomach disagrees,” smiled Sam uncertain.

Michelle thought about a clever response, but couldn’t find one. She sighed.

“Truth is, I put on a little weight, no, more than a little weight, these past few months,” she said, instantly amazed that she’d just admitted the truth so freely, “And now I’m on a diet. This dress was the only one that fit me, and look how tight it is.”

Sam did look at her heavenly body, but for once did not register what he saw. Michelle had just said the "D-word".

_She’s on a diet!_ echoed in his brain.

“But... You...” Sam shook his head. Now he sounded like an idiot. Thinking of Michelle losing weight was just too much.

“Michelle, you don’t need to diet, you look fantastic,” he protested.

He saw the surprise in her eyes, and the light blush on her cheek. It made him bolder. He knew he was going to say something he'd never said out loud.“Yeah, you look really great. In fact, I think you look even more beautiful now than when you were thinner.” 

There he said it. He suddenly felt scared. He’d never done this sort of thing.

Michelle heard the words, but couldn’t understand them.

“You’re saying that you like me more when I’m 20 pounds heavier?”she asked.

Sam nodded.

Then an idea hit her like a bus.

“Did you ask me out because I gained weight?”This thought was so foreign to her that asking it felt silly. Sam looked flustered.

“Well, eh, maybe... Y-Yes I did. At least partly,” he acknowledged. This was not going well not well at all. 

Michelle was shocked. And very confused. A flood of questions went through her head. Should she be flattered? Or offended? How could someone like another more after a weight gain? How on earth should she feel about this? Grossed out? Happy, because the thin is in standard for women doesn’t apply to Sam? 

_He was asking me out because I was getting fat! And he was disappointed when I only ordered a salad. _ she realized

Michelle kept thinking about that. Sam was handsome. Athletic, smart, with a great smile. Sure she had a crush on him for a long time, but he never showed interest. Never, until...

“Please say something,” he murmured softly

Sam was looking awfully nervous, Michelle saw and understood how he might be feeling.

“I don’t know what to say,” she replied. Actually, Michelle suddenly thought, she did have something to say.

Just when Sam wanted to say something, Michelle continued.

“If I would gain another 20 pounds would you still date me? Maybe even see me as girlfriend material?” she inquired.

Michelle thought she sounded a bit stern, but she couldn’t help it. It already was the strangest conversation ever.

Sam perked up.

“Yes, definitely. I wouldn’t mind at all. Even if you gained more. But I also like you right now.” was his answer.

Michelle saw a hopeful glimmer in his eyes. She had another question for him.

“And if I lost 20 pounds? Would you still want to date me?” she asked.

Now Sam didn’t have a quick answer. 

“Y-Yeah. Only -” He was cut short.

“I don’t think you would,” said Michelle.

Sam remained silent. Michelle took a deep breath and let loose:

“Isn’t that very shallow? I still don’t understand how you could like fatter girls, but I think not liking thinner ones is just as shallow as guys who think chubby or fat girls are ugly. It’s not only looks that count.”

There, she had said it. Michelle felt good.

Sam’s ears were tingling. _What did she just say? Doesn't she remember her own history?_

“Not only looks that count?” repeated Sam surprised, and a bit angry.

“Look who talking,” he continued, “Weren’t you the one who used to say “I’m Miss Perfect Body and I know it.” 

He saw Michelle frowning. 

“Yes,” Sam went on. “I used to hear you talking crap about "those girls without self-control", “Those fat losers" and the way you talked about your sister? I never understood why a pretty girl like you could be so mean. And then I saw you eating during lunch. I saw how you enjoyed it. Then that gym class when we played baseball. I saw that you were gaining weight. I thought you knew it, because come on, it was rather obvious.” 

As Sam started to talk faster the more agitated he became.

He continued. “You walked around so confident, like you couldn’t give a rat’s ass that you gained weight. And I thought "Yes! This is the sort of girl I want. A girl who doesn’t care if she’d gain weight and who eats what she wants”. And you know what? I never heard you talk down on fat people anymore. I thought that you’d changed.” 

He sighed. “My mistake, I guess. Oh, and just so you know, yes I would still date you if you were 20 pounds lighter. It’s more about what I said about going ahead and eating what you want whenever you want, that’s important to me, not your actual weight. But yes, my ideal woman would not be thin.”

It was quiet for a long time. Both Sam and Michelle were thinking about going home. Despite bursting out of her dress, Michelle looked tiny. Her shoulders were down, her face sad and pointed to her big chest.

Sam was the first to speak again. “I’m sorry, Michelle. It’s all my fault. I thought that I finally found my dream girl, so when I heard you’re dieting, I just... I don’t know.”

Michelle looked him in the eyes. To his shock he saw a tear rolling down her cheek. 

“Would you want to go home?” he offered.

Right then the waiter appeared, given them their meals. 

Michelle looked at her salad. 

Sam tried again. “It’s alright if you want to home.”

"I don’t think I can be your dream girl, but we do have our food,” she replied. Actually her stomach was so ravenous that even the salad was welcome. 

Sam nodded automatically.

“Dream girls are boring,” he replied as he picked up his fork. 

A faint smile appeared on Michelle's face.

“This evening confuses me so much,” said Michelle. “Suddenly I hear about a new way of living. And I really thought that you liked me, because of who I am, not the way I look. That thought alone confuses, because you were right. I have been superficial when it comes to weight. Right now I just don’t know how to cope with what you said. But its also true that I can barely stand dieting. It’s so much.”

Sam thought this to be a very reasonable answer. Michelle was showing the intelligence he'd always credited her with. But even if she was trying to think instead of just being emotional things hadn't gone at all as he had hoped. He felt down, almost depressed.

“I think this date is a failure,” he said. 

Michelle nodded. “Not entirely. We cleared some air. 

Sam agreed and tried to bounce back. These were heavy issues in more ways than one for two young people on a first date to work through, and neither of them were at all experienced in such things.

He answered in a measured voice, trying to be positive. “And I believe we can have a normal, fun, great date another time. So I propose that you think about all this. Do whatever you want to do. If you want to diet, diet. You need to find out what make you happy, you understand? Not what makes me happy, I was wrong about that. But also not what would make your friends happy. Or your parents. Think about what you really want.”

Michelle listened carefully. Somehow, deep inside, despite her initial shock and reaction, she knew Sam was giving very good advice. 

She took a bite from her salad, all the while thinking about his words. It was Saturday night. She was having a dinner with Sam, at the same time it was the worst date ever. Or was it 

_“What would make me happy?_ she thought. 

“You know what, Sam?” she said.

He looked up from his meal.

“For now, after we finish our meals, I really want a dessert.”

(continued in post 16 of this thread)


----------



## Borghen

This is, so far, a very brilliant story. It exploits all the tropes of "teen WG" sub-genre, but does not neglect some character development. It could use some more editing, though.
I cannot wait to read next chapter!


----------



## Britt Reid

*Chapter 15 - Back to denial*

Michelle came home that night still tasting the sweetness of the double chocolate brownie with vanilla ice cream dessert she had ordered after her conversation with Sam.

It surprised her how much she enjoyed eating it, savoring each bite. In her room she undressed and stayed in her bra and panties. Her food stash was still there, diminished and ignored for a week. Michelle decided to take a glance. She immediately saw a pack of brownies. Her mouth started to water. 

_Oh man, I really want that_, she thought. 

She tried to think about her diet, but rationalized, "haven't I been good since Tuesday?" 

Her first brownie that evening, with ice cream, had been a dessert. 

_That should be allowed in a diet_, Michelle thought, _once in a week or so. But eating a snack should also be allowed once in awhile. It just happens to be after I had the dessert. Besides, I'm exercising again._ 

She conveniently forgot the two Snickers bars from Thursday which her friend Diane had seen while selecting her dress.Moments later Michelle chewed on a big bite of brownie, her eyes closed and her lips slightly curled upwards. 

_Yes_, she thought, _this is making me happy_. 

Michelle took a vow that night. She could have a snack each day, if she kept on exercising and still remain faithful to her diet. She was certain it would make her diet better to endure.

Unfortunately for Michelle, she immediately started off wrong, because she didn't eat one brownie, but three. That following Sunday she snacked something during the morning, and then a bit during the day, ending by eating another three brownies that night. 

Michelle blamed the Sunday boredom for her increased snacking, and wasn't that worried. It wasn't like she was stuffing herself, she thought, while taking another bite from her most recent brownie.

However, Michelle developed a new routine. Instead of eating a lot, she snacked now and then during the day, often ending the day eating so much that she felt full. 

Three days a week she went to the gym with Diane and Amanda, and her mother made sure she ate healthy dinners. Diane and Amanda looked approvingly at how Michelle acted in the gym. She focused on toning up, to restore to her body the firmness that she once had. In doing so, she neglected her cardio. 

_"Running is out of the question, my boobs are too much in the way to do it as serious exercise," _Michelle thought. She could cycle, but that bored her. So ironically, her time in the gym consisted of weight training.

A week and a half went by, when on a Wednesday, Michelle made a startling discovering. It all started by a close look in the mirror.

Standing only in her panties, Michelle searched for places on her body which looked smaller. Although she hadn't weighed herself in a week, she was certain her new lifestyle was making her lose weight. She looked at her belly. It was still as jiggly as ever, rounding out softly. She looked dismayed at the red folding line which traversed her belly, a sign of still having fat rolls. 

_Maybe my love handles have shrunk._ She prodded and squeezed, but she couldn't be sure. 

Her attention shifted to her squishy butt. Michelle thought it recovered some of its roundness, but she couldn't say the same of its firmness. She stood on her toes and let herself fall back. It still quivered like crazy. Her thighs too jiggled. She noticed how her thighs still touched each other. 

Her focus went upwards to her sizeable chest. Her two melons were slightly bigger, made clear by the increasingly tighter bra's. 

Feeling hesitant because her appearance didn't give her the certainty that she had lost weight, Michelle stepped on the scale. There she made her startling discovery. After a thrilling two seconds the scale gave its verdict: 145 lbs. It meant that Michelle hadn't lost weight at all, but gained a solid 5 lbs, since the last time she weighed. And a 2 lbs more than her all time high, when she was rather full, and not completely empty like now.

Just when Michelle stood there, confused and disheartened, Lizzy entered the bathroom. The sight of her softening sister still managed to please Lizzy. Seeing Michelle's squishy butt and soft thighs felt like karma, a feeling that only increased when she looked at her sister's belly curving out. 

Lizzy sensed something was wrong, so she asked what the matter was.

'Oh,' started Michelle, 'I just found out I actually gained a couple of pounds.'

Lizzy managed not to smile. The fact that her sister still gained some weight made her happier than morally it should. She thought _maybe this could still turn out to my advantage. With some luck Michelle could gain some more."_

'Don't worry. When I started working out, I too gained a little,' Lizzy lied. 'It's just added muscle weight. You do know muscle weighs more that fat?'

She saw Michelle nodding slightly, with a thoughtful expression. 

'Yes, you're right. I've heard of that,' Michelle said softly.

'Well, there you have it,' replied Lizzy, feeling confident that her little scheme would work out. 'Are you lifting weights, doing squats and whatnot?'

'Yes, I do,' confirmed Michelle, sounding more assured already.

Lizzy made a gesture that could be explained as "isn't obvious, then?". She wasn't done just yet.

'And, if I may, your two bowling balls appear to have grown. They look mighty hefty.'

Michelle laughed, signaling that her unease was gone.

'Yes, they have and they are. I really need new bra's.' she acknowledged.

Lizzy left her sister with the knowledge she had done good. If Lady Fortuna was with her, she still might see her sister expand again.


----------



## Britt Reid

*Chapter 16  Lizzy Hatches a Scheme*

That day, Michelle went to the gym, accompanied by Diane and Amanda. Her sister's words still echoed in her head. She was sure she added muscle weight, plus some boob weight and that this was the explanation for her slight weight gain. So, unbeknownst to her two friends, she altered her workout. She chose lighter weights and causing her to not really challenge her muscles. In doing so, she was certain that she still burned off calories, and toned up her body. That it was also easier than her previous routine was just a very nice bonus. 

Michelle felt very content with herself. Back home she thought that she had done a perfect workout. To celebrate she took a bite out of one her last donuts from her private stash. Michelle's incredible stash of fattening had just enough to last it to the weekend. She promised herself she would buy just a modest amount of food Saturday to replenish it.

While making her homework, another donut disappeared, and several handfuls of salty peanuts travelled to her stomach. Just when her hand meandered of again, now in the direction of a closed pack of chocolate chip cookies, Lizzy barged into her room. Michelle almost fell out of her chair.

Goodness, Lizzy! I almost died! she exclaimed.

Whatever, said her sister unimpressed, but noticing the open and unopened containers from Michelles stash. Look what I got for you. 

Michelle looked at some sort of can. 

Okay, and what is it? Michelle asked impatiently.

'It's a protein powder for a shake. It will help you lose weight and tone up! chirped Lizzy.

Michelle thought it sounded fishy.


'Wait, she asked, isn't that used to gain weight? 

Lizzy didn't bat an eye. Yeah, people use it to gain muscle weight. Muscle weight.'

To Michelle, this didn't make it any better. I want to tone, not to become a bodybuilder.'

Lizzy laughed. No dumbass, if you take the right amount, you won't gain anything. But it will help you get firmer much quicker. I'm using it too!'

Michelle looked at her sister's body. She had to admit that Lizzy had lost a visible amount of weight. Maybe it did work.

'And that's for me? she asked. 

Lizzy replied with a resounding yes.

'Well, thanks! exclaimed Michelle, feeling more eager now.

'You'll be fit in no time, Lizzy said with a smile.

That smile was still on her face when she left Michelle's room. What she'd just done was plain wrong. She knew it, but she had to do it. Lizzy's scheme revolved around the fact that she replaced the original content of the can with that of another, more potent, protein powder. The last one was meant for bodybuilders, the first one was a light version. Lizzy had switched contents: the powder meant for bodybuilders now sat in the can of the light protein powder. Michelle was in for a big surprise.

Michelle eyed the can with a growing sense of excitement. One of the last things Lizzy said to her was that she should take it right before working out in the gym.

I can work out here too, she thought.

Minutes later she downed a tall glass of milk, where she'd put slightly more than the given amount of protein powder. Just to be safe. It tasted a bit funny, but it wasn't that bad, concluded Michelle. After her final gulp, she laid down on the floor and started to do some exercises. Sit ups, pushups, squats. If a personal trainer was with her there in her room he or she would have looked unimpressed. Michelle's rounds of exercises were halfhearted at best and only lasted ten or so minutes.

But Michelle was pleased. She could almost feel herself firming up. Now she had been to the gym and had done a workout with that protein powder. She rewarded herself with a much earned chocolate chip cookie. 

Next morning, Lizzy made sure she was the one who'd pour the milk for Michelle. In it, she'd done a little bit of the same protein powder she'd given Michelle. She hoped her sister wouldn't notice.

Michelle didn't. However, she was thinking about it. She decided to take a protein shake herself just before she would cycle to school. In her head, it sounded like a great idea. That day she did another of her so-called workouts, making sure to drink the protein shake, her second of the day.. 

Friday, started the same. Michelle unknowingly drank two shakes that morning and when the time came to go to the gym she put in more than one and a half the requirement of powder. In the gym she continued to use the lighter weights, not really tiring her muscles.

While she was busy, two pair of eyes observed her. 

'Michelle seems to be doing great, don't you think? asked Amanda.

'Yeah, replied Diane rather absent-mindedly. Do you think she has lost any weight?'

Amanda looked at their friend. If she was honest, Michelle still appeared to be the same.

'Well no, it doesn't look like she has actually lost any weight, she answered.

Diane watched as Michelle's love handles peeked over her gym shorts, which spanned tightly around her friend's soft and wider butt. When Michelle turned around, Diane could see her belly bulging out, looking doughy and round. 

Together with her love handles, Michelle sported a perfect muffin top. Diane didn't say it out loud, but somehow she thought her busty friend had possibly even gained a little more weight.

Separately Sam, who had lain low for nearly three weeks, was making a similar observation. He wanted o try another date, but felt it was probably premature. He wanted Michelle to decide her future for herself.

That night, Michelle and Lizzy were home alone. In fact, their parents were gone for the entire weekend. It was the perfect time for the two sisters to take a diet free break. The two had agreed that doing this was a way to make their mutually detested regimens bearable. 

Michelle had just finished one of her "workouts" when Lizzy called for her. Dressed in a tight tank top and yoga shorts she followed the scent of pasta. Lizzy was giving the finishing touches to a batch of her extra fattening macaroni & cheese. Lizzy turned around and almost screamed by the sudden sight of Michelle. Hey, don't sneak up on me like that!'

Michelle laughed a bit. Lizzy was overreacting as always. 

What she didn't knew was that Lizzy had just sprinkled one section of the pan of mac & cheese with a blend of butter cream and milk. She wasn't sure of it would work this way the same as the protein powder, but she wanted to give it a shot. So, it wasn't so much Michelle sneaking up to her that startled her, but more the idea that she'd been discovered. 

Luckily, that was not the case. 

Why don't you turn on the tv? We don't have to eat here, in the kitchen. I will bring your plate. Lizzy offered.

'Alright ma'm, replied Michelle coyly.

Michelle barely had found a nice tv channel when her sister arrived with two plates, one clearly bigger than the other. She got the bigger one. 

'You don't have much, she remarked.

Lizzy got a pained expression, lamenting I have been slacking with my diet. I haven't been doing so great as you, unfortunately.

The compliment had the intended effect. 

Without reservation Michelle started to eat, only to stop again when Lizzy put a tall glass of milk in front of her. 

What's this?' she asked.

Oh, stop it already, said Lizzy smiling. I know you like milk while eating pasta. It isn't that much of a secret.

Michelle had been under the impression that it was, but what did she care. 

She loved milk with her pasta, and especially with macaroni & cheese.

Thanks! she replied, and immediately took a sip, not noticing the grin on her sister's face.

Three plates and several glasses of "milk" later, Michelle leaned back in her chair, giving her very full stomach the space it needed. Her tight tank top was pushed up by her distended belly, causing it to be visible up to her belly button. 

With a wry smile on her face she said to her sister: So much for my diet. Oofff, I've eaten way too much. 

She massaged her stuffed belly, a bit surprised that her tummy still felt soft.

Oh, boo. One night eating pasta won't screw up your diet, Lizzy replied reassuringly.

Michelle certainly hoped so. She went to her room to lie down and promptly fell asleep. When she awoke around 9 pm she still felt a little full. She also felt a bit ashamed. She had eaten too much to be right with her goal . She wondered. If she was going to do another work out, some of those calories would burn off. And if she'd take another of that shake, maybe that would help her even more. 

She decided to turn thoughts into deeds. She drank her shake and started her work out by doing sit ups. That proved to be a wrong choice. The muscles in her belly protested heavily and even her back hurt. After three failed attempts she gave up and moved on to push ups. That went better, but she grew tired fast. Next were her squat exercises. Again her back protested. Barely "exercising" for two minutes, Michelle threw in the towel. She plopped down on her chair. She reasoned that she already had exercised enough.

Somewhat later, Lizzy arrived in her room, holding a bowl of ice cream, topped with whipped cream, chocolate syrup and a certain secret ingredient.

Look what I made you, beamed Lizzy. While you slept I ate my ice cream, so here is yours! 

Lizzy lied again that day, she hadn't had ice cream at all.

Michelles doubts quickly vanished at the sight of so much deliciousness.

Thank you very much, Lizzy. You're so sweet today, she said digging in to her ice cream. It looks great!''

My pleasure. I was thinking that tonight we may have cheated our diets, but there's always tomorrow, Lizzy answered.

Michelle liked that. Tomorrow was Saturday and she would follow her diet again. 

That night, while Michelle at first squirmed in her bed then drifted off into deep sleep, her body processed thousands and thousands of calories, most of them ones that she had eaten without knowing. Her body, just getting used to Michelle not eating that much, was suddenly flooded with calories that only wanted one thing: to turn into fat cells. And there was nothing to stop them.


----------



## Britt Reid

*Chapter 17  the plot thickens (along with Michelle)*

Michelle woke up late the following morning feeling both very sluggish and hungry. However, both feelings could not compete with a familiar sensation in her boobs. When Michelle gently cupped her melons in her hands, making her hands look tiny, she felt a faint pain. 

Am I getting another growth spurt again? she exclaimed.

She remembered her last one vividly. Then her breasts hurt pretty bad. Now not that much. More a numbing feeling. 

Strange, she thought. She was so wrapped up with her breasts that she didn't notice how round her belly was. After a quick shower where she focused her attention on her boobs, she put on her yoga shorts and tank top from the other night. She again ignored her supporting bra. 

In the kitchen, Lizzy was already making breakfast. Michelle thought it was very sweet for her sister to do such a thing, not knowing the true cause of Lizzie's altruism. Lissy after all commonly cooked fior her mom and alwys enjoyed trying new things with food. 

The rest of the day saw Michelle studying for her finals. Much to her pleasure, Lizzy offered to buy some "study snacks." Michelle knew her stash was almost gone and had planned to replenish it. She was happy for her sister to spare her the effort. 

Lizzy returned with more than Michelle initially wanted to buy, but she didn't care. She was grateful that her sister took the trouble. Lizzy, of course, choose the most fattening things she could find. 

Later in the day, around 3 pm, Michelle decided it was time for another round of exercises. She didn't forget to drink a shake. What she did forget, or rather did not process, was how often her hand wandered off to grab a snack while she was studying. Snack after snack passed through her mouth.

Dinner was sumptuous again. Now, Lizzy made another of Michelle's favorites: shepherd's pie. It wasn't as good as their mother would make it, but it was still delicious. Michelle thought the dish had an unfamiliar taste to it. Just like yesterday, Michelle ate too much, but also didn't turn down a dessert. 

The fact that she'd learned nothing was proven in that an hour after her dessert she started her "exercises.", which resulted in another failed attempt. Soon after, she was absent-mindedly nibbling on a brownie.

Sunday progressed in much the same manner, save for one thing. Michelle and Lizzy decided to order a pizza for dinner. 

As they waited Michelle was wearing one of her yoga shorts and a very tight tank top. The tank top also functioned as a bra, for her boobs had become more sensitive. Her top accentuated no less than four parts of her body. Her boobs were looking massive. They heavily drooped against her top, Her boobs had lost all of their perkiness, looking like two big drops. When she walked they slowly moved left and right, combined with a heavy bounce.

Below her shelving chest, her belly was divided by two: the top part covered by fabric, the below part not. It looked rounder and softer than ever, bulging over the waistband of her shorts. At the lowest curve of her belly, tiny red lines were visible. Michelle was well on her way in getting a gut.

Stretch marks were noticeable too on her love handles, Her love handles now went all the way to the narrow of her back, now taking in most of the space of her lower back, giving her an even more softer appearance. With the outfit she was wearing, Michelle had a definite muffin top.

Her upper arms looked rounder and softer than ever. There was no muscle tone, and every arm movement made the fat jiggle. The tank top cut in the fat below her armpits, amplifying it's tight fit and Michelle's softer body.

Michelle's yoga shorts told the same story. It looked spray painted on her butt, each jiggle, bounce and ripple easily detectable. It was so tight that her butt cheeks poked out below. This meant that Michelle's thighs were completely visible. Her bigger thighs were now covered in cellulite and stretch marks. When her thighs first touched, the touching area couldn't have been larger than a thumb. Now, her thighs touched a three inch area. 

Lizzy's scheme was working out very well. 

The doorbell rang. Both girls were upstairs, but Lizzy had just showered and was still getting ready. Michelle took a quick but large bite out of a donut, in the process accidentally smearing some frosting on her upper lip. She began to run downstairs, but after four steps, slowed down to a normal pace. 

'Coming!' she yelled, out of breath. The front door was still locked so she had to get the key first. On level ground she started to jog a bit to hurry up. Her boobs shook like two big water balloons. Her belly jiggled with the same pace. Michelle felt her thighs scrape against each other, but her mind didn't register it.

Breathing hard, she opened the door, revealing the pizza guy.

Chris, the delivery guy, didn't know if he was awestruck or just plain shocked. It was her again. The hot girl with big boobs, who, by the second time he delivered pizza, had gained a bit of weight. Then she had a bit of a belly, bigger butt and a general softer figure. When he heard that he had another delivery to this house he hoped he would see her again. But he hadnt expected what greeted him. .

The girl had gained more weight. A lot. When she walked away to get some cash, he looked at her quivering, cellulite covered thighs, her soft love handles and her big, swaying butt. Upon returning he watched as her belly jiggled and her tits bounced. She still had some frosting on her face, a clear evidence of her gluttony.

Never had he seen a typical hot girl plump up like that so fast. It was a shame.

So why did he feel aroused? He took his payment along with he tip and went his way. Lizzy and Michelle 

Lizzy watched as Michelle clumsily put her sixth bottle of beer on the table. The whole movement was made difficult by the big dome of her belly, but Michelle was far too drunk to notice. Lizzy had watched with a mild fascination as Michelle ate her pizza, a quarter of Lizzy's pizza and a bowl of ice cream, during which she drank six glasses of "milk". 
After that, Michelle steadily became drunk while she drank beer. The more inebriated she became the more she snacked. Chips, peanuts, cookies, donuts and more disappeared in Michelle growing belly. Lizzy thought about all the calories that would be turning into fat.

Michelle lazily plucked at her tank top and took a handful of M&M's. Lizzy observed her sister as she would observe an animal. 

Michelle was looking rather ridiculous. Her belly was on full display, round as a beach ball and just as tight. The way she was sitting, leaning back, her belly proudly stuck in the air. Her boobs had slightly glided to the sides and despite their great volume, they looked a bit flattened. Michelle's thighs pressed against each other, and if she would have seated differently, her belly would have rested on her thighs. 

Michelle giggled drunkenly. Lizzy had noticed excitedly that her sister was starting to get a double chin. It was still tiny, but there was a start.

Just then the phone rang. Michelle moaned and let her head rest on the couch. It was Lizzy who answered the phone. 

A minute later she smiled deviously at Michelle, who didn't notice a thing. Lizzy just spoke with her mother, who said that they would be staying the entire week with their family. Lizzy recognized that this gave her more time to fatten up her sister.


----------



## Britt Reid

*Chapter 18  Michelles intake, and size, soars*

Michelle's gigantic and suddenly increased calorie intake did jump start her fat cells, but also had other effects. When she tried to get up that morning she discovered two things. She had a headache and her belly felt strangely bloated. 

Groggily she got up, a feat more difficult than it should have been. Her room spun around for second or two. She didn't felt well at all. Her head and stomach worked together to make her feel like a wreck. And her melons were feeling sore too. Just like weeks earlier, she weighed her options. Today should be an uneventful day at school. With her parents gone she knew she could stay home.

Dressed only in her panties she walked out of her room in search for Lizzie. Her sister was in her room. Lizzy raised an eyebrow when she saw Michelle standing practically naked in her doorway. 

'What's the matter?' 

'I'm feeling sick. I'm staying home today,' said Michelle. She unconsciously put her hand on her belly to emphasize her sickness, not feeling that it was bigger.

Lizzy nodded slowly. 

'Are you sure?' she asked.

'Yes. I'm going back to bed.' With that said Michelle walked away.

Lizzy stood frozen in her bedroom, unable to move. It wasn't because Michelle said she was sick, although it made Lizzy think about the wisdom of protein powder, it was Michelle's belly that shocked her. When she saw her sister for the last time last night, Michelle's belly was a stretched tight globe that stuck out in front of her. It didn't jiggle, or it did without her noticing it. Now, Michelle's tummy was just as big as the stuffed version, without looking as round and being as tight. When Michelle touched her belly, it jiggled a bit. 

It was just as big as last night!, Lizzy thought. But now it's practically empty...

Michelle lay in bed, looking at two large bottles of milk on her desk. Lizzy had put them there, saying it was good for her belly. Lizzy had a big smile when she said that. Around the bottles lay several heaps of snacks. Even though Lizzy had made her breakfast, the sight of those snacks made her hungry. She decided to drink some milk instead. 

While drinking, her eyes fell on her school books. It'd be wise to study for her finals, she thought. 

Michelle's day passed very unadventurous. She studied, slept, studied some more. She also snacked, most of the time absent-mindedly. A couple of times she "exercised", but not before taking her protein shake. 

While drinking her shake, she thought about the powder. Something clicked in her mind. Maybe it was the protein powder that made her feel so strange and bloated. She promised herself this would be the last time she'd drink it.

Dinner consisted of a wonderful casserole, a dish Michelle couldn't get enough of. When she went to bed that evening, feeling very full again, she had enough wits to understand that she hadn't been following her diet that well. 

Tomorrow, she thought, Tomorrow I will be a good dieting girl again.

Her positive thoughts were interrupted by Lizzy. Her sister carried a laundry bag. 

'Hey, I want to do laundry, do you have some?' Lizzy eyes gazed at a pile of clothes, unceremoniously dumped on the floor. Michelle noticed it and answered:

'Yeah, just take it all,'

With a full laundry bag, Lizzy walked away smiling. She just completed phase 1 of the plan she'd concocted today. It went almost too easy. She'd thought that Michelle would give a few items, but now she had a whole pile of clothes. The image of her sister bending over to grab those clothes shot through her head. Michelle's belly looked even bigger than yesterday. 

She thought she could hear Michelle's panties tear a little and knew that if those panties could tear, than Michelle shorts could as well. Michelle had gained so much weight since last Wednesday that Lizzy felt sure her sister's clothes would not fit anymore. Or at least very tightly. So Lizzy had bought one new short and one new tank top. Those had to play a role in phase 2 of her plan. But that was tomorrow.

Tuesday announced itself as hot and sunny. Michelle still felt bloated when she got up, but she was sure it would cease during the day. Her boobs still hurt a bit. She also felt sluggish, but hoped that that would get better too.

Standing in the bathroom she noticed how much her belly stuck out, but quickly covered that in a layer of denial. Perhaps she had gained a few pounds, but she was also very bloated. She looked to the scale in hesitation, but a tiny voice stopped her from weighing herself. Wednesday was weight day.

Another part of her body drew her attention. Her chest.

Oh yeah, they have grown for sure. she acknowledged to herself/

Her boobs looked lazy and it was with sadness that Michelle noticed their sagginess. She quickly stepped in the shower to wash away those thoughts.

Returning in her bedroom, she found Lizzy standing beside her bed, with folded laundry in her hands. She looked apologetic. 'Michelle, I'm so sorry!'

'What's wrong?' asked Michelle, looking for a bra. 

'I... I sort of maybe shrank your clothes...'

Michelle froze. Did she hear that right? Her mouth and lips moved, but no words were coming out.

Finally she yelled: 'You did what!'

'Well, not only your clothes, mine too. And maybe some still fit you...' 
Michelle's emotions ranged from anger to annoyance and despair. She saw that Lizzy felt bad. She tried to control her true feelings.

'Maybe,' she started, taking very slowly, 'Maybe, there's something that's still fits.'

'Do you want to try them on now?' Lizzy asked.

Michelle just nodded. 

Lizzy watched as Michelle first put on her bra. Her sister carefully positioned each globe in the cups. It looked ridiculous. Michelle's bra was making one hell of an effort to hold those two big and heavy breasts. They oozed over the top of the cups, and were pressed tight against each other. 
It was if Michelle was wearing a tight push up bra instead of a very tight normal bra. Fat bulged underneath and over the bra straps on her sides and on her back. All in all, it looked like Michelle had four boobs. The thought almost made Lizzy laugh.

'Right,' said Michelle, 'Let's go on.'

Lizzy saw Michelle grabbing red shorts. Her sister pulled them up. only to find out that her upper thighs were too big. Michelle continued to pull, now with more strength. The shorts inched up a bit, but that was it. She let go of the waistband. Lizzy saw that Michelle was expecting that the piece of clothes would fall on the ground, but it continued to embrace her thighs. 

With a sigh, Michelle pulled them down.

The next two shorts didn't fit either. Then Michelle searched her luck in her tops. The first one was a tank top she wore Saturday. Lizzy wasn't surprised that it didn't fit. It amplified every bit of fat, including the two big bulges oozing over Michelle's bra, and showed off an impressive amount of belly.

After several more failed attempts, Lizzy grabbed the shorts she bought and handed it over to Michelle. The shorts were two sizes bigger. At the time, Lizzy thought they would fit well, but now she wasn't so sure. Michelle pulled them up. They went over her thighs. Getting them over her butt proved to be more difficult, but it only needed two attempts. Buttoning the shorts was harder, and Lizzy breathed a sigh of relief when the button went into the hole. 

'It fits!' she yelled. 

Michelle had a doubtful look on her face.

'Isn't it too tight?' she asked and started to make a 360 turn.

Objectively speaking, the shorts were too tight. A polite person could have said that the shorts were just one size too small. Michelle's belly and love handles bulged over the waistband, creating a luscious muffin top. Her thighs poured out underneath like sausages, cellulite and stretch marks for the world to see. 

'It fits great, and besides, it will stretch out a bit anyway,' answered Lizzy with a reassuring smile. She acted like she chose randomly chose a tank top and threw it to Michelle.

The tank top was a tight fit, but it fit. It barely covered Michelle belly, hugging the soft dome snugly. When Michelle raised her arms, the bulging underside over her belly became visible. The oozing fat around her chest was still noticeable, just like Michelles hefty love handles. 

Michelle didnt care, she was happy that she had clothes that still fit her.

At breakfast, Michelle ate lightly, thinking about her promise to keep to her diet. Lizzy didnt use the protein powder, not wanting to use it again. Instead, she watched as Michelle drank a normal glass of milk. The way Michelle was sitting made one thing clear: Michelles belly rested on her big thighs. She was even doing something Lizzy knew so well. Michelle spread her legs, no doubt unconsciously, to give her belly more space. 

This observation made Lizzy feel better than she expected. It was a sign. Michelle was turning into a fat girl. 
&#8195;


----------



## Britt Reid

*Chapter 19 &#8211; Rationalizing Reality*

Michelle was tired of feeling sluggish. She was on her bike for not even five minutes when she felt her legs getting heavy. She was also breathing harder. It irritated her. There was something else. Her boobs swayed every time she pedaled. And each time she was afraid her bra snapped. She regularly glanced at her breasts, thereby gazing in a spectacular cleavage. She pondered if it wasn’t too inappropriate for school. 

The volume of her chest obscured for her the sight of her belly, which hung over the waistband of her shorts. At her back her top, rising up because of Michelle’s bending over position, revealed thick love handles. 

Michelle puffed. Although it was early in the morning, the temperature was high. Michelle was beginning to feel the heat. Around the time she saw Diane waiting at their meeting spot, she started to sweat a little. Diane was staring in the distance and yelped when Michelle said hi.

&#8216;Oh, you star…’ Diane’s sentence continued on a soft, mumbling tone. She looked shocked at Michelle, but then recovered. Michelle had noticed though, and she knew why her friend looked so wide-eyed.

&#8216;I know, I know. I told you my boobs were having, or still have, a growth spurt,’ said Michelle. She poked gently into one the bulging boob fat.

&#8216;I just have to buy a bigger bra. Asap!’

Diane remained silent for a few seconds, but then smiled weakly.

&#8216;Oh, yes, you’re right. Eh… I was just startled at how big they’ve become,’ stammered Diane.

Diane’s ride to school was surreal. She and Michelle were chatting like nothing was wrong. Diane was so confused. How could Michelle look so much bigger? So much fatter. Her gaze kept wandering off to her friend’s belly. It hang over the waistband of Michelle’s tight shorts. When did her belly get so round? And those love handles…

Walking behind Michelle on their way to their lockers, Diane had an outstanding look at her friend's jiggling thighs. She was surprised at how much cellulite there was and how much they touched each other. Diane had to slow down her pace of walking. She remembered how Michelle used to possess a powerful walk, now it was slower and it annoyed Diane a bit.

Grace and Amanda were just as shocked as Diane had been, and just as with Diane, Michelle thought the cause of their shock were her boobs. 

Other class mates were also surprised. Whispers were readily exchanged.

'Goodness, look at Michelle. She blowing up!'

'Her belly is so big! When did that happen?'

'She must have a screwed up metabolism. I'll tell you.'

'That outfit is outrageous. Look at all that flab.'

'Those tits are gigantic, man, look how they're stuffed in her bra.'

'Why is she wearing that?'

'Her love handles are poking out!'

'That ass is huge.'

Michelle fortunately didn't hear any of these comments and the day progressed smoothly. She asked a dumbfounded gym teacher if she could skip gym class, discreetly pointing at her barely contained chest. It was the last hour so she went home. Despite her best intentions to keep to her diet, Michelle absentmindedly snacked herself to dinner time. 

Lizzy had made pasta again. Spaghetti Alfredo. Lizzy had thought of a replacement of the protein shake: heavy cream. She made sure Michelle got a generous helping of both pasta and heavy cream. 

After dinner, Michelle made sure not to eat again. Later that evening her stomach rumbled. Standing in the kitchen look for some healthy food, she saw a big carton of milk. When she looked closer she saw it was heavy cream. Michelle was unfamiliar with it. She grabbed a glass and poured it full with the drink. It was indeed heavy, but it tasted really ghood, concluded Michelle. She finished her glass and felt satisfied. 

She told Lizzy about the heavy cream, who looked a bit surprised.

'You drank a whole glass?'

'Yeah, it was pretty good. And I wasn't hungry anymore.'

Lizzy rapidly formulated a plan.

'Yes, that's the idea. It makes you feel full, without any consequences. Pretty cool, huh?'

Michelle nodded happily. This heavy cream , she considered, could be her way out of snacking. 

The following morning, Lizzy stood in the bathroom, in front of the mirror, looking at her reflection. She was so proud of herself. Day after she'd worked hard to lose weight and it was paying off. Most rolls and bulges had disappeared. 

Lizzy’s belly used to be a soft and heavy mound of fat, but was much smaller now. She gladly saw that she was starting to get a waist, meaning she was acquiring some nice forms. Her boobs had shrank, but thanks to countless exercises look perkier than ever. Her butt was smaller, firmer and rounder. Her round face with the ever present double chin looked more defined. 

She took a large breath and exhaled. Then she stepped on the scale. Her highest weight had been 236 pounds. She closed her eyes, waited a couple of seconds and looked at the number.

195.

Lizzy breathed an immense sigh of relief. She was below the 200 lbs mark! Sure, she was still heavy, but she couldn't be happier. It was a huge milestone for her.

Lizzy was still congratulating herself when Michelle arrived on the scene. Michelle yawned and wiped the sleep out of her eyes. It gave Lizzy the seconds to glance at her sister's figure. Michelle was only wearing panties, which looked extremely tight, digging into her flesh with the embrace of a madman. Her pendulous boobs dangled heavily in front her. Her belly looked round and squishy. Lizzy wanted to know how much Michelle weighed.

'I'm so happy,' she started, 'I just weighed myself and guess what: 195 lbs! I'm finally below the 200 mark.'

Michelle gave her a thumbs up.

'Great work, sis! I don't think I have lost weight though,' Michelle replied.

'There only one way to find out.' Lizzy pointed at the scale.

With trepidation, Michelle stepped on the scale. After a few seconds they both gasped.

The scale read 167.

When Lizzy saw the shock on Michelle's face she almost felt sorry.

'How... How...' Michelle didn't know what to say. Was she dreaming? Was this a nightmare? No, it was real.

'How can I... 22 pounds in a week... Impossible...' Michelle lost her ability to think and talk.

She felt Lizzy hand on her shoulder.

'It very likely just water weight. I really think you have a bad reaction to that protein powder. I'm so sorry,' said Lizzy softly. 

Was that the reason? She already suspected that the protein shake caused her to bloat. Yeah, maybe it was water weight. But still, 22 lbs gained in a week was a devastating blow to her confidence.

'Just keep to your diet, and when you feel hungry you drink some heavy cream. No worries.'

Michelle knew she had to focus on the future. She would overcome this. There was a good chance she would lose the weight as quickly as it came. 

One thing was sure, she was happy to have a sister like Lizzy.

(continued in post 22 of this thread)


----------



## Champ

Excellent work! Really enjoying this story! I look forward to the next installment.


----------



## Britt Reid

*Chapter 20 - Tanya and Co pile onto Michelle*

Fueled by sudden insecurity and a wish to hide her body, but against better judgment, Michelle decided to wear her baggiest pants: her frumpy sweat pants. What she forgot was that they used to be baggy. Now her thighs and butt were straining the fabric, and the waistband was topped off by an impressive muffin top. It was too hot to also wear her sweatshirt, so Michelle wore the same tank top as yesterday, the one secretly bought by Lizzy. 

Michelle wasn't aware that her "baggy" sweat pants created a bigger muffin top than the shorts she wore the previous day, meaning that her bulging belly and her oozing love handles couldn't be covered by her tank top. 

Breakfast turned out to be ironic. She ate lightly and healthy, but managed to drink two tall glasses of heavy cream, not wanting to get hungry at school. Lizzy witnessed this with a smirk on her face.

The smirk returned when she saw Michelle waking towards her bike. Michelle's love handles were poking out, quivering with each step. Her ass jiggled without control, even her thighs could be seen shaking through the fabric of the sweat pants. 

At school Sam wasn't listening to what Rob had to say. Something about a motorbike. He said the occasional yes, no and hmm, but his mind was with Michelle. It was clear that she had gained a lot of weight during a short period of time. He wondered how on earth she'd done that, but the biggest question to him was: what did it mean. Was she ok with gaining weight? Was she actively gaining weight? Or was it accidental? But then, how did she gain weight like that? Did she even realize it? It was all so confusing. The only thing he knew for certain was that to him she looked like a goddess.

Michelle quietly ate her meager lunch. The heavy cream had done its job well, she didn't get hungry all morning, only feeling a bit hungry when lunch came around. 

'Are you going to the gym with us, after school?' asked Diane soft spoken.
Michelle sighed a little. She wanted to go, she really did, but practical matters forced her to decline.

'I'm sorry, but I really need to buy a new sports bra first. I can't go like this.' She pointed her chin to her hefty chest. 

'Yeah, I understand. Friday then?' her friend replied.

Michelle wanted to answer, but was interrupted by a pat on her shoulder. She looked up and looked in the face of Tanya. Tanya smiled sweetly, but her eyes were cold. Behind her six girls banded together, all smiling and sniggering.

'Hi, Michelle, we all got a present for you,' declared Tanya, her smile growing.

'A present?' Michelle didn't understand what was going on.

'Oh yes. We heard you like muffins.' Tanya announced.

Michelle felt uncomfortable. Had this something to do with her weight?

'Muffins?'

'Well, actually we didn't heard it, we saw you liked muffins.' Tanya gloated.

'Tanya, what are you talking about?' Michelle wanted Tanya gone. What was this bitch doing?

Suddenly Tanya squeezed one of Michelle's love handles, and violently shook the bulge of fat. It caused an immense ripple to go through Michelle's body.

'Oow, stop it, you're hurting me!' squealed Michelle.

Amanda pushed Tanya away, Diane cursed, while Grace asked what was wrong with Tanya. Michelle wanted to make herself as small as possible. Another option was a hole in the floor in which she could disappear. It was the first time in her life she was made fun of because of her weight. It was awful.

Tanya and her gang laughed. Then each one of them laid a big chocolate muffin in front of Michelle. It was Tanya who gave her the eighth and last one. 

'Enjoy them, piggy.' she said as she and her posse sauntered away.The girls left the muffins on the table

After Tanya left, Michelle couldn't hold back her tears. The school bell rang, ending their lunch time. Michelle quickly went to the bathroom to freshen up. 

When the lunch lady, who'd seen what happened, walked out of the kitchen to collect the abandoned muffins, she surprisingly saw that they were already gone.

It was on Friday that Michelle finally could go the gym. There she made a shocking discovery. It started in the dressing room. All three girls already wore their work out gear when they left their houses. Over that, Diane wore a sweatshirt and yoga pants. Amanda had a blue sweatshirt and sweatpants ensemble. Michelle, surprisingly, wore baggy clothes, borrowed from her sister. Michelle didn't like it one bit that her outfit didn't even look ridiculously big on her. It was just baggy. 

While Diane and Amanda pulled off their outer clothes eagerly, Michelle hesitated. Slowly she zipped down her sweatshirt. A deep cleavage emerged. Her big boobs sat tightly in a new, and very expensive, sports bra. Over it she had the only tank top that still fit. However it didn't fit completely. More than an inch of belly fat and soft love handle flesh was visible. When she sat down to pull off her sweatpants the tank top only rose up more.

Michelle wore her yoga shorts. The poor thing looked stretched beyond its limits. It was so stretched out that it became see through. The tight embrace caused her love handles to be more pronounced, bulging more than ever. Diane and Amanda tried their best not to stare at Michelle uncovered body.

In the gym, it was Michelle who stared. Amanda and Michelle waited for Diane, who was talking with one of the trainers. All three were standing near a walled mirror. A casual glance by Michelle became an observant gaze.

She watched in the reflection how Diane amicably babbled with the trainer. 

_Wow. She looks great_ she exclaimed to herself

Diane's visits to the gym and her dedication to her diet made itself abundantly noticeable in her body. Her tummy was flat. Michelle could not detect love handles anymore. The spandex shorts Diane wore revealed a round and firm butt with smaller but firm thighs. In short, Diane looked spectacular. She reminded Michelle of her old body. It made her sad. And jealous

Then her eyes darted off to Amanda, as if she would find solace by her. Amanda was standing two feet from her, and what she saw shocked her. Amanda evidently looked thinner than her. Amanda was a few inches taller than Michelle, and had always been the fat friend. The big one. Tall, broad and husky. Big thighs, big belly, big everything. 

But now, Amanda could not in a right mind be called fat. Not even plump. She was between slim and chubby.

_ But more importantly: thinner than me!_. Michelle thought. And then she realized it. It hit her like a truck. She was the fat friend now. How on earth did that happen?

Michelle did a quick comparison. She started with herself and then looked at Amanda. Her boobs were of course much bigger. Her ass was bigger. Her thighs were fatter. Her belly was larger. Her arms were fatter.
_oh no, it's true. I'm fatter all over!_

It wasn't over yet. Before their work out, Diane and Amanda wanted to weigh themselves. It was part of their program. Diane was first. Michelle noted with jealousy how little Diane's butt jiggled when she jumped on the scale. Diane weighed 131 lbs. A lot of it is muscle, thought Michelle grimly.
Then Amanda's turn came. The scale gave her weight: 159. 

Michelle's eyes widened. Now it was official. She not only looked fatter, she was also the heaviest. 

'Are you going to weigh yourself?' asked Diane.

_No, _thought Michelle, but she did a step towards the scale._ I don't want you to know I'm the fattest now. _

Then she suddenly stood on the scale.

171.

_Crap! How could I have gained 4 lbs since Wednesday?_ The image of eight empty muffin wrappers shot through her head, but she quickly repressed it. 

_What an awful day,_ she thought._ I hope it will get better this weekend._

She couldn't know that it would only get worse.


----------



## Britt Reid

*Chapter 21 - The "Fat Friend's" spiral*

The realization that she was now the fat friend greatly disturbed and depressed Michelle. She blamed her constant hunger and big appetite for her weight gain and decided to battle that by drinking lots of heavy cream. She didn't know she made matters only worse. And not that it helped. Michelle still managed to snack absent-mindedly.

Her weekend went by in a flurry of heavy cream, mindless snacking and an impressive lack of activity. When Lizzy went for a run, Michelle watched tv. When Lizzy went to the gym, Michelle drank a glass of heavy cream to still her hunger. When Lizzy exercised in her room, Michelle studied and snacked. At dinner Lizzy had the willpower to eat small amounts, smiling while Michelle couldn't help but to take more than she initially wanted. 

Michelle's already cracked metabolism stood to a standstill. Sunday morning she discovered that nothing fit her anymore. It felt like the walk of shame to go the Lizzy and ask for something to wear. Lizzy gave her the same sweatpants she wore to the gym and a t-shirt which wasn't even that baggy. Michelle didn't bother to put on a bra, letting her melons hang. 

That night Michelle got drunk. For once she wasn't drinking heavy cream, but beer. Too much of it. It already caused her to eat way too much at dinner than a dieting person should eat. Her belly resembled a beach ball: round, taut and big. Michelle was eating ice cream from the container. A bit of ice cream fell on her, or rather Lizzy's, t-shirt. 

'Stupid shirt!' yelled Michelle drunkenly.

Lizzy opted not to say anything. It was quite a show.

'I don't want to wear this. I'm not as fat as you!' Michelle pointed an unstable finger at Lizzy.

_No, but you'll soon be_, thought Lizzy.

Suddenly Michelle started to pull off the shirt. She did it with an astounding clumsiness. When she wanted to lift the shirt over her head, most of the fabric became stuck under her heavy boobs. Finally, she'd freed herself from her shirt and threw it away. And there she sat: bare belly and boobs, looking very satisfied with herself. Then her eyes went south to Lizzy's sweatpants.

'And this I wear not as well,' mumbled Michelle, barely making sense.
Michelle heaved herself up with difficulty and pulled down the sweat pants. Her thighs jiggled wildly when she kicked away the pants. Michelle was breathing hard. 'I want to wear my night gown.'

Lizzy, who was watching with increasing delight, raised her eyebrow. Michelle hadn't wore her night gown for a week. It had gotten too tight.

'Are you sure?' asked Lizzy.

'Yes!' bellowed Michelle.

Lizzy wanted to see this, and quickly fetched the night gown. 'Here you go.'

Michelle didn't reply. She put her head in first. That was the easiest part. Next she grabbed the gown and pulled in down, automatically making a curve to round off her boobs. Michelle didn't get farther than her nipples.

'Huh?' grumbled Michelle unintelligibly. 

She pulled some more. Her boobs were being pressed against her ribs. Suddenly the gown went past her nipples. Lizzy saw how much the material stretched to be able to contain the two mounds of flesh.

Next came her stuffed belly. With a great deal of effort, Michelle pulled down the gown. Her love handles and butt proved to be the end. Not that there was much fabric left, but the inch or two that was left could not go over the width of Michelle's soft hips and ass. 

The night gown used to cover one quarter of Michelle's thighs. Now it remained above her butt. The rolls at the side and below Michelle's boobs were easily detectable. Her globe of an belly strained the fabric as never before and her breasts were pressed against each other and against her body, overflowing the top of the gown. 

'Good.' exclaimed Michelle and sat down. Lizzy actually heard seams tearing. 

She wanted to continue to observe her sister, but she had to prepare for her parents return. She looked on her watch. 

_They should be here in two hours_, Lizzy thought. She gave Michelle one last look before she went upstairs. Her parents were in for a surprise.

Michelle had dozed off. She woke up with a nagging feeling inside her head. Her tongue felt dry. Wanting to get something to drink she tried to get up. Even in her foggy state of mind Michelle knew that it took way too long for her to get from the couch.

With a final groan she managed to stand. The room started spin around her. With careful steps she walked to the kitchen. In the fridge she saw there was still some heavy cream left and thought it would be a great idea to take a glass of it, before she went to bed. 

With small, refreshing gulps she drank from her glass. The substance felt so good that she closed her eyes and almost drifted away drinking, although still standing on her feet. A blissful sigh escaped Michelles lips when the glass was empty. 

She had no idea that outside her mother was walking to the front door, glad to be home. Her mom had to admit that being on a diet and not being at home didn't quite go as well. Mrs Lawson was curious to see how her girls experienced the diet life without their parents. 

She had noticed that Lizzy seemed to respond well to her diet, being very serious about it. She had her doubts regarding Michelle. Michelle had gotten chubbier, much to her surprise. Mrs Lawson hoped that her younger daughter could find the energy and willpower to return to her svelte self.

Michelle didnt even hear the front door closing or the footsteps coming towards the kitchen. In the hallway her mother put some bags on the ground and proceeded to go the kitchen. Mrs Lawson thought she had heard a noise coming from there.

Rounding the corner Mrs Lawson was confronted by a confusing sight. A heavy figure was pressed in to a night gown. The gown looked as if it could tear off at any second. Below the absurdly tight night gown two big and soft butt cheeks curved outwards, supported by equally soft and cellulite ridden thighs. The squishy butt was unsuccessfully covered by white panties with a slight tear on the side. Bulging love handles oozed over the waistband. The pattern was of a gown she'd seen Michelle in many times.

The size of the person standing could only mean Lizzy, but why would she wear Michelle's night gown? 

It was then that Michelle heard a familiar voice, high in surprise: Lizzy? Why are you wearing Michelles night gown?

The moment the question passed her lips in surprise, her mother knew she had the wrong person. It was Michelle, not Lizzy, who turned around, shocked and confused. 

The same reaction could be attributed to her mother, who looked at her in with her mouth open and her eyes almost popping out. She still couldn't believe her senses as she stared into Michelle's shocked face.

'Michelle? Is that you? What happened?


----------



## Britt Reid

*Chapter 22 - Lizzy's Scheme Exposed*

Michelle's night gown perfectly encapsulated the tension of that night by tearing loudly when Michelle fell down on a kitchen chair. There were two nice and clean tears. One on her side, on the same level as her belly button, and a bigger one on the side of her chest. Her left boob oozed out the new opening.

Michelle's inebriated mind had cleared up enough to know that something bad was going to happen. Her mother was standing still in the kitchen doorway, with a look on her face that only could be described as pure shock. As a dissonant to the whole scene, Michelle heard her father approaching, humming a cheery song, oblivious to what was unfolding in the kitchen.

Michelle's mother moved her lips, but no words came out. Michelle suddenly had an itch, caused by the torn space at her belly. She scratched, but when she felt how soft her belly was she immediately stopped. Her mother had seen the aborted move and shook her hand, as if she wanted to clear her head of.

'Michelle. What have you... How did you... You're... so much bigger! Have you been doing nothing but eating all the time?'

Michelle looked down, hurt and ashamed, and in doing so unknowingly highlighting her double chin.

She remained silent.

'Have you nothing to say?' asked her mother in exasperation.

'I'm really trying, but I keep on gaining weight!' yelled Michelle. Now she felt angry. She did try and somehow she still gained weight! It wasn't fair. And she didn't need her mother to make such a fuss about it.

Then her father appeared in the kitchen, drawn to the agitated voices of his wife and daughter.

'What's going - oh wow!' He turned his head, not wanting to see his daughter, half-naked with one breasts almost falling out.

'You got this, sweetheart?' he said to his wife, and fled the scene. He just had a long drive behind him and didn't want to end up in an escalating confrontation with his daughter exposed. .

Michelle saw that her mother was annoyed by her father's fast retreat.

'You hardly look like a girl who has been working out and watched what she ate,' her mother said sternly.

Michelle was beyond desperation. Her failing to lose weight hit her once again, now in full force.

'I'm doing everything I can. I even followed everything what Lizzy told me. I took that stupid protein stuff, and now I'm constantly drinking this.'

Michelle got up, hr gown protesting by tearing some more. But she ignored that and grabbed the heavy cream. 'This. Lizzy said it would work, but it doesn't!'

Michelle's mother managed to tear her eyes of her daughter's severely jiggling butt cheeks. Her eyes widened when she saw that Michelle was holding up a carton of heavy cream.

'You're drinking thát!' she yelled.

Michelle was visibly taken aback by her mother's outburst.

'Y-yeah... Lizzy told me that I wouldn't be so hungr - ' Michelle began.

'She did what!?' her mom said, her eyes flashing.

Now Michelle pressed herself against the kitchen counter. Her mother had gotten an unfamiliar wild glare in her eyes. She didn't even notice the cold of the counter against her exposed side, neither how far the edge sunk into her fat.

'Michelle, don't take this anymore, Lizzy lied to you.' her mom snapped

'What?' replied Michelle.

'She lied and she's in big trouble.' her mom amplified her prior statement. 

Meanwhile, preening in her room, Lizzy looked fabulous. She was imagining this evening so vividly. Michelle bursting out of her night gown, looking fatter than ever. And she knew she looked fantastic. 

Lizzy eyed her figure with approval. She worked so hard for this moment. Going to gym four days in the week, jogging, dieting like crazy. She was dressed in a simple attire. Jeans and a tight shirt. But it was all about how she looked in it. The jeans were new and form fitting. It accentuated the hard work on her ass and legs. The t-shirt she wore was tight, but thanks to her hard work - and spandex - there was no roll visible. Her belly looked flatter than ever, her waist was pronounced and her boobs were slightly pushed up. She looked like a voluptuous vixen.

Her parents would see Michelle as a fat slob, and her as a determined almost-slim daughter. The better looking daughter. With a confident smile she walked out of her room. She could hear her mother yell something. Her smile widened and quickly she went to the kitchen, were the noise was growing louder.

She had to make an entrance. Lizzy stood still for a moment, cleared her throat quietly and stepped into the kitchen.

'Hi mom!' she said innocently. 

There was no look of approval, surprise or of gladness.

Her mother's face stood angry, an emotion mirrored by Michelle, who looked at her with teary rage. Next to Michelle Lizzy saw the carton of heavy cream. In a split second Lizzy thought about all of her planning and scheming, of making Michelle fatter. She never thought about her parents finding out about the heavy cream. Stupid, stupid, stupid! Her good and confident mood faded rapidly.

'Lizzy,' her mother said softly but angry, 'What the hell were you thinking!'

For a moment, nobody in the kitchen said a word. Michelle stood frozen, shocked by what her own sister had done to her. Her mother was waiting for a response and Lizzy felt how her life was crashing down.

Only Michelle's night gown knew what to say. A long tear could be heard, followed by a startled squeek of Michelle when the gown's left halve fell down, exposing most of her boobs and belly.

Michelle put an arm over her big melons and screamed: 'This is all your foult!'

She ran away. Both Lizzy and her mother were momentarily distracted by the jiggling mass of fat that stormed out out the kitchen. Michelle's boobs were barely restrained by her arm, bouncing up and down wildly. Her belly and love handles shook in in unison, jiggling in every direction. Her butt cheeks were two quivering globes, below equally soft thighs.

Despite her precarious situation, Lizzy couldn't help but admire her work.

(continued in post 26 on page two of this thread)


----------



## strataadvance

This is a great little twist. I can only imagine what Lizzy's punishment will be No workouts?
Drinking the remaining Heavy Cream? Would Michelle take pity on her and missing the full feeling and taste continue drinking it? So many possibilities.


----------



## Britt Reid

*Chapter 23 - Journey on the Road to Discovery and Decision*

Michelle chewed on her lip. She had a problem. It was her stomach. It gave a low, long rumble. Like it was bellowing to be filled. 

_I had that salad for lunch! _

It was a message she kept sending to her stomach. Like a mantra. But Michelle's greedy stomach demanded more. To make matters worse, her taste buds craved for something sweet. 

She bit on her lip again, trying by sheer force of will to shut her stomach up. From the corner of her eye she saw Amanda staring at her. Did she imagine it or was Amanda looking at her belly? Michelle's reflex was to suck in the soft dome that was her tummy. She could feel in resting on her thighs. God, how could it ever go wrong like this. Never in her life had she expected to have a belly so large and thighs so thick, that those body parts would convene every time she sat. 

It was of course all Lizzy's fault. Michelle still could feel the anger flare up when she thought about that moment almost a week ago when her mother told her that all of Lizzy's "helpful" tips were only making her fatter.

Since then she refused to talk to Lizzy. Now she listened to her mother's advice. It meant eating lots of fruit and vegetables. It also meant having an empty stomach most of the time.

It rumbled again. Louder and longer. Michelle made herself as small as possible. She saw Amanda glancing again, someone snickered. Probably bitch queen Tanya, Michelle thought. 

To her surprise she was actually losing some weight. She thought it had to do with not taking that stupid heavy cream. She was down to the same weight as Friday, when she weighed herself in the gym. 171 lbs. She almost couldn't believe it, but a weekend of some serious heavy cream had caused to gain to 177. Those six extra pounds were equally fast gone, but for some reason Michelle saw the number 171 this morning for the second time. Yesterday it was just the same. 

It made her rumbling stomach, the hunger pains and her day dreams of eating heaps of brownies even more unbearable. She knew she was being unrealistic and incredibly impatient, but one thing was clear. She was not made for dieting. 

Everything sucked. The amount of food. The exercise she had to do. The perceptive glances of her mother. Yesterday she mentioned wishing she could have a little bite of a brownie. Her mother had given her a sharp look and an even sharper rebuttal. Dieting, exercising, losing weight, it all sucked big time. 
Another rumble of her stomach brought Michelle back into reality. Shaking of the depressing thoughts she went back to her school work.

Later that day, Michelle couldn't help but to sink in to her negative mood again. She was in the gym, with Amanda and Diane. She just began her exercise routine by cycling a few miles on exercise bike.

Her eyes were set on her deep cleavage. Her big boobs slightly jiggled and it had a mesmerizing effect. It made her feel relaxed, watching those two squishy mounds of fat quiver so rhythmically. It eased her train of thought and made her not think about how awful her week had been, filled with hunger and disappointment.

A memory broke through the surface of her mind. It was the memory of a time when she went jogging with Diane. She'd jogged behind her - why was that? - and couldn't help but stare at her friends jiggling butt. It had mesmerized her just like her boobs did now. 

Right then the spell broke. The image of Diane's jiggling but and the thought of jiggling fat able to sooth her brought her back. She glanced around if anyone saw her daydreaming. As if it could be apparent of what she was thinking about.

She saw Amanda on the treadmill, a tall and ever slimming figure. 

_Thinner than me_

On the other side she saw Diane, busy with lifting weights. Lately, Diane had been in the grips of weight training, ironically causing her weight to rise again. Michelle watched as her friend pushed up a heavy weight, her biceps bulging and her leg muscle more defined than ever. 

She looked back at Amanda who just began speeding up her pace. Amanda's legs looked long and almost trim, her stomach soft but flat and her love handles only peeking lightly over her shorts.

Michelle felt her how her thighs slightly pushed up her belly when she cycled. She knew how she looked. Fat. Bulging out of her clothes. 

She stopped. As in a trance she stepped of the exercise bike and started walk to the dressing rooms. 

Amanda gave a startled noise. 'Michelle! Where are you going?'

Michelle only hesitated a bit.

'I'm going back home. I don't feel right,' she answered. It wasn't even a complete lie. She did feel off. But she felt like that all week. She had an empty feeling inside, filled with hunger pains, and her thoughts were slow as if she had a big headache.

Michelle was a bit disappointed that Amanda only nodded in sympathy before returning to focus on her running.

Near her bike, Michelle suddenly felt incredibly thirsty. She rummaged through her bag, but did not found the bottle of water she always had with her. Cursing softly, she looked around helplessly. Within fifteen minutes she could be home, drinking fresh and cool water. But peeking out over the rooftops of shops and other buildings was the top half of the most famous 'm' in the world.

The thought of going to McDonald's send a shiver through Michelle's body. She couldn't and shouldn't. 

Her stomach rumbled as loud as an ocean wave crashing down on the beach. Rays of the sun seemed to target her mouth especially. 

Michelle didn't even know if they sold water at McDonald's. She knew they had Coke. But every place sold water, she thought. A milkshake would be pure heaven. Water would be just as good.

_No, it would not.

Banana's were healthy, so maybe a banana milkshake. Yeah, that sounded delicious. And healthy of course. _

Before she even processed it she already rounded the corner, following the road to the fast food restaurant. Minutes later she stood in front of it, looking at a big poster showing an incredibly tasty looking McChicken. 

_Only a milkshake!_ her mind cautioned.

There were only three customers in front of her, of which two were being helped. Michelle looked at all the images of burgers, fries and more, beads of sweat were beginning to form on her fore head. 

A sharp voice asked what she wanted to order.

_Only a milkshake. Banana, that's healthy._

'A banana milkshake. And a McChicken.'

_No! What am I doing? Take it back!_

'The milkshake, large, small or medium. And do you want fries?' came the order taker's reply.

Michelle thought frantically. She had a big thirst. And she just had to cancel her stupid order of the McChicken. 

'A large milkshake please. And... And fries...'

Her heart pounded in her throat. What was she doing? She just ordered fast food. Her diet in shambles. Although... One moment of weakness wasn't that bad. Right?

And so, Michelle ate and drank. The food tasted better than she ever thought it would taste. And each gulp of the milkshake made her close her eyes of pure enjoyment. Anyone who could see her eat had to agree that it looked like she was eating the best meal she'd ever had. 

Back home, Michelle's good mood slowly crumbled. She just ate at McDonald's. She switched gym time for time eating fast food. This had to remain a secret. 

Quietly she entered the kitchen. Nobody was there. She heard her mother talking in the living room. The way she talked made clear she was on the phone.

Michelle just wanted to walk out of the kitchen with a casual nonchalant stroll, when her mother said something that made her stand still.

'I don't know, Louise, sometimes I just think I'm born to be a big gal, you know. Like I'm meant to be on the heavy side.' Her mother stayed silent for a while, no doubt listening to the answer of aunt Louise on the phone.
.
'You're right, I'm too old to fret about this. But still, you and me, mom, Lizzy and even Michelle now. It's like the women in our family are destined to be big.' said her mom.

After a few seconds, Michelle heard her mother laugh. With the laugh the subject had changed, now suddenly it was all about a cooking show on tv.

Michelle's thoughts were all centered on that one sentence her mother had said.

_Destined to be big_. What if she had been looking at this all wrong. What if she was fighting a losing battle because... 

'I'm destined to be big,' Michelle muttered. 

That night she went to bed, her head filled with confusing thoughts. But before she went to sleep she made a decision. A decision that simultaneously shocked her and comforted her.


----------



## Britt Reid

*Chapter 24 - New Game Plan*

Michelle woke up with an all too familiar feeling: hunger. But today, she was adamant to do something about it. Clothed in Lizzy's jogging pants and shirt she made her way to the kitchen. She was lucky, her mother wasn't in the kitchen to make her breakfast and advise her about what would be healthy and what not. 

Michelle rummaged through the cabinets and proceeded to make herself some pancakes. The thought alone made her stomach rumble. Her pancakes weren't as good as those from her mom or Lizzy, but they looked alright. She made four. That amount somehow sounded reasonable to Michelle. She was moderate with the syrup.

Her first bite was too good to be true, so a second one came quickly. For a moment Michelle just sat there, with a bit of pancake in her mouth, enjoying the flavor. 

A shout like a whip shattered her daydreaming.

'Michelle! What on earth are you doing!' Her mother stood in the kitchen doorway, fiery eyes and mouth agape. 

'I'm enjoying some delicious pancakes,' responded Michelle calmly. She was prepared for a confrontation. 

'Pancakes!? Did you already forgot you're on a diet?' her mom stated, eyes wide as saucers.

'No, I haven't. I decided to stop dieting.' Michelle ended her sentence by having another piece of her pancake. It happened to be the last bit of her first pancake, and if nothing was wrong she already began cutting her next pancake.

'What?' Her mother looked as if Michelle had gone crazy.'You can't just give up -'

'I'm not giving up, mom,' Michelle said. 'Well, maybe a bit. It's just been a rollercoaster this past weeks. First that stuff with...Lizzy. And this week was a living nightmare. I just can't go from eating a lot to dieting all the way. I want to...,' 

Michelle searched for the right word, 'I want to normalize a bit. I want to eat like I did before all this happened, and then I can decide to go on a diet.'

Michelle realized there were flaws in her reasoning and she knew that it sounded like she gave up dieting way too quickly, but something in her told her it was the right decision. She remembered her mother's words.
'And perhaps, I'm destined to be a big girl.'

That silenced her mother for a few seconds. But as Michelle already suspected her mother next tried to convince her that dieting was good and that her decision was way too hasty. 

While her mother was talking, Michelle listened, nodded or shook her head when necessary, stayed calm and sympathetic to her mother's reasoning, but above all, ate pancake after pancake, until all four were gone. 

When she finished eating, her mother gave up convincing her, walking away muttering things like 'suit yourself … stupid girl…'you'll find out yourself'. 

Michelle was ready to live again &#8211; and Lizzy had been eavesdropping. 

Lizzy couldn't believe what she heard. Michelle ate pancakes for breakfast. She could still hear her mother complaining about that "stupid girl". Her sister was giving up her diet! 

Only a week and that weak tub of lard already gave up. What a joke, Lizzy thought mischievously. She herself was still presumably maintaining her diet, although she hadn't been in the gym for a week. Punishment for her stupid mistake. But it didn't bother her too much, especially now that she heard about Michelle. If things went right, her sister would gain weight again and then she would definitely be the fat sister. 

Lizzy observed as Michelle walked past her bed room, only visible for a few seconds. The bounce in her step caused some serious jiggles throughout her entire body. 

_Soon_, thought Lizzy, _soon at that old jogging suit of mine will burst off of you!_

Michelle grinned like a Cheshire's cat. She'd watched Lizzy out of the corner of her eye. She had thought it all out. Not only did she want to stop with her diet, but there was something else she wanted even more. Payback. 

Lizzy had fooled her good, messing up her diet, lying to her face. Michelle felt like a lab rat that was fattened up by an evil professor. Not anymore. Michelle had promised herself to take revenge. But it had to be done gently, with finesse. She wanted Lizzy to gain weight, not by fooling her with some kind of fattening stuff, but by slowly altering her lifestyle. Bottom line: Michelle wanted to break Lizzy. Slowly.

In her room she found a Snicker's bar and took a bite. Each chewing motion accompanied a thought. 

Chew: _No more rumbling stomach. _

Chew: _no more "I can't eat this"._ 

Chew:_ Lizzy will go down._

(Continued in post 30 of this thread)


----------



## Borghen

This is a great plot twist!


----------



## Champ

Keep up the great work! Hope Michelle gets a lot bigger


----------



## Britt Reid

*Chapter 25 - Fate dictates a new direction*

Michelle looked at how her belly spilled over the waistband of her jogging pants. Actually the pants belonged to Lizzy, but she wore them now. Three weeks had gone by since she made the decision to stop dieting. She had to admit that she ate more that she had thought at first. It just felt so unnatural to only take one brownie, or one donut. And if she ate two, then three didn't seem that ridiculous. 

Her mother refused to cook differently, something Michelle could understand. But the consequence was that Michelle often ate her normal dinner and then proceeded to order a pizza, or to go for some take away food, or to just go to a fast food restaurant.

In three weeks time she gained enough to break the 180 lbs mark, bringing her up to 182 as of today. Needless to say, her body jiggled more than ever. Now, standing in front of the bathroom mirror, Michelle looked at something new. A crease at the sides and front of her lower belly was visible. Not so much a crease as a tiny fold. It signaled the beginning of a belly hang. 

This development was a curious sight. Michelle didn't know how to react. It was a sign she was definitely getting fat. She should be upset, ashamed, determined to diet again. But all she could do was to stare and jiggle her belly. Her bare boobs quivered harmoniously with her tummy. It had become a routine, something she only became aware of a couple of days ago. She would jiggle her belly, look at her boobs, only to grab and squish them softly. Michelle just thought her boobs looked so inviting that she had to touch them. 

Turning aside, she glanced at her bulging buttocks. The only exercise Michelle did consisted of squats, and she wasn't sure it was because of those or her weight gain, but her ass looked rounder than ever. A shelf ass, thought Michelle. Although her butt cheeks were looking round, the mounds of fat were still as jiggly as always. Sometimes Michelle thought of her butt when she walked, and then she could feel her butt shake with each step, feel each cheek being heaved up and let down. She had to admit that it felt kind of sensual.

Michelle wanted to go back to her bedroom when Lizzy opened the bathroom door. 

Lizzy noticed her sister right away. The porker stood with her enormous boobs faced to her, looking caught. She saw how Michelle cringed a bit and how one hand went to her belly, as if she could cover that soft dome with just one hand. 

Lizzy couldn't help but to smile. Michelle was getting fatter again, now without her involvement. The decision of her sister to stop with dieting maybe made Michelle feel good, but for Lizzy it was a gift from heaven. Just when she thought that Michelle would get back to her old slim self, without her getting the chance to be the thinner sister, Michelle went on the path to weight gain again. And she was looking soft! Lizzy watched approvingly at every squishy bulge of Michelle's body. 

Lizzy suddenly thought of the widening smile on her face. She was getting a bit sloppy with her feelings. Quickly she said: 'My what a lovely day! How are you feeling?'

She hoped it would explain her smile. 

Michelle shrugged her shoulders, causing her boobs to shake freely. 

'Pretty good,' answered Michelle and then let out a sigh.

Lizzy felt compelled to ask if there was something wrong after all.

'Oh no, I'm really fine. It's just... The scale said I weighed 182 lbs and it feels like I reached a new level of fatness. I guess that's the consequence of stopping your diet.' Michelle smiled weakly.

Lizzy felt her heart beating. Her sister weighed 182 lbs? That meant she was almost as heavy as Michelle! She felt an urge to step on the scale right here and now. But it probably would sent of a wrong message to Michelle. 

'Hey, what do you weigh? You're looking thinner than I do,' asked Michelle, her eyes glancing over Lizzy's body. 

Lizzy thanked Michelle's stupidity for this opportunity. Lizzy knew that she looked thinner because thanks to hours of gym time, her body was much leaner and firmer. And she a bit taller than Michelle. 

'Well, let's check.' 

Lizzy stepped on the scale, waited, and then looked at the numbers. 185. So close. 

'Still more than you,' she said, her disappointment barely restrained.

Michelle's face was the epitome of disbelieve. 

'How is that possible? You're looking great! I definitely thought you to be in the lower 170s!'

Lizzy wanted to say something about muscle weighing more than, fat, than she was taller, but somehow no words came out of her mouth. Michelle just gave her a compliment. Never in her life had Michelle said that she 'looked great'. It was always frumpy, fat, blubbery, doughy and more of that. 

When Michelle left Lizzy looked in the mirror. Yeah, she looked awesome. 

Michelle smiled deviously. She could understand now how Lizzy had felt when her plan to fatten her up worked out so good. It was a great feeling. 

In her room she muttered: 'You're looking great... Puh!' 

The best part of her revenge plan was that she wasn't in a hurry at all. As in an epiphany she realized what Lizzy was hoping for: to be thinner than her. Michelle sincerely thought Lizzy already looked slimmer than her, something Michelle needed to get over first. She was just getting used to the idea that she was the fat friend of her group, but now she also was the fat sister. But somehow Lizzy found it important to also weigh less than her. She could get her wish. Only three lbs. 

When that hurdle was taken, Michelle would move to phase two of her plan. 

She chuckled. She was looking forward to it. 

She put her boobs in her bra, noting the tightness of the bra straps. Then she looked for a shirt and pants, old ones from Lizzy. Instead of a shirt she found a tank top she though looked nice. It was a bit tight around her bust and accentuated her love handles, but it did fit. Next she put on a new pair of yoga shorts, ten pounds ago the right size. They were a bit too tight to look like a good fit, but Michelle didn't mind. Her bigger body wasn't something that upset her anymore. 

In the kitchen Michelle once again clashed with her mother. This time it wasn't about her diet or lack of exercise, but about clothes.

'Isn't that Lizzy's old tank top?' her mother asked.

Michelle looked downward, as if she had to check herself, but she only saw her massive cleavage. 

'Yes, it is. Something wrong with it?' she responded,

'Well, you can't keep wearing her old things,' answered her mother.

Michelle couldn't think of a reason why she couldn't wear Lizzy's clothes. Not that it was something she desperately wanted to keep doing.

'You need your own clothes, sweetheart. You must realize you're not wearing the latest fashion.' her mom continued.

_'I''m too fat for the latest fashion.'_ countered Michelle inwardly. It was something she didn't want to say out loud. Instead she came up with another hard truth.

'I don't really have the money to buy a new wardrobe,' said Michelle.

Her mother seemed to think it over. Michelle almost felt a glimmer of hope that her mother would pay for it all.

'I guess it's time for you to get a job then,' her mom said resignedly. 

Michelle winced. The dreaded j-word. 

'But mo-' she started to protest. 

'Summer holiday is almost around, so that would be the perfect time to have a job, wouldn't you think. Aren't you going to the mall today with your friends?' her mom inquired. 

'Yes,' said Michelle hesitantly. 

Her mother smiled as if everything was sorted out.

'It's the perfect opportunity to look for a job,' her mom declared. 

_Great, _thought Michelle. How did this suddenly happen. She imagined herself working. The thought alone depressed her. 

To spite her mom Michelle stuffed herself with a large breakfast.


----------



## Borghen

Was not michelle supposed to be an inch taller than Lizzie?


----------



## Benny Mon

Excellent stuff - really detailed, and the psychology of the characters is wonderful. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Britt Reid

*Chapter 26 - Michelle lands a job*

Nothing was how it used to be. Michelle remembered a time in which she and her friends would drink milkshakes and then to take something nice with it. A donut or brownie, something like that. Michelle would celebrate her metabolism, which kept her body curvy and taut. She would look at Amanda and Diane, thinking that the former should go on a diet, and that the latter was on the verge of being chubby. Grace, the skinny one, looked too much like a ruler in Michelle's eyes, and hoped that the girl would grow some curves, just like she already possessed.

Now, Michelle watched as the waitress put on three glasses of water and one milkshake down on the table. Next to the milkshake, the girl in the apron put down a sizeable piece of apple pie with whipped cream. Michelle tried to remain stoic as she observed the two sweet things in front of her. On the one hand she wanted to smile and eat and drink. On the other hand, she saw the glasses of water and the gazes she received from her friends.

A moment of awkward silence passed by, broken off by Diane who continued her story on her weight training. Michelle took the opportunity to take a large bite from her apple pie and pretended to listen. She phased out quickly. Diane's stories about her endeavors in the gym bored her. The only thing she remembered was that Diane told them that she now weighed more that when she started her diet. Of course, it was all muscle. 

Michelle had smiled and congratulated her on her achievements, but in reality she thought Diane was starting to look too muscular. Diane now sported well defined abs, her biceps were plainly visible, her thighs were big strings of muscle and her buttocks was round and perky. Diane's butt was her best asset, thought Michelle. 

Amanda looked leaner than ever. Michelle was glad that Amanda, although proud of her weight loss, didn't talk much about it. Michelle was happy to see that Grace was still good old thin Grace. However, sometimes, dark thoughts hoped that Grace would plump up. So that she would not be the only one.

That was something that was still hard to swallow. Michelle found that coming to terms with your body, something she still hadn't done completely, was easier that getting over the fact that you're the fat friend, a notion which only grew more apparent with every pound she gained and her friends lost. 

And yet, with all these difficulties surrounding her growing body, she'd ordered a milkshake and a piece of apple pie. With whipped cream. It was something she didn't understand herself.

What Michelle did know was that she was an excellent anger eater. Her mother's insistent logic of her finding a job made her so angry, that after a breakfast with six syrupy pancakes, and two peanut butter sandwiches, she gorged on three brownies, four donuts and a whole batch of chocolate chip cookies. 

Later, when she was ready to leave for the mall, she demonstratively gulped down a tall glass of Coke in front of her mother. Understandably, it had no result, only for her tank top to lose the touch with her yoga shorts.

Her shorts were another matter about which Michelle knew she was behaving contrary to her earlier convictions. When she was slim she used to loathe looking at fat people in leggings or yoga pants and she especially found it repulsive when fat women showed off their cellulite by wearing short pants. 

And now she was wearing shorts, yoga shorts no less, in the mall. The only thing that Michelle could think about them was that they were stretchy and comfortable, and it was hot enough to wear shorts. She also had a weird sense of selfishness. Her soft squishy thighs were for all to see, including the expanding amount of cellulite. 

_But,_ thought Michelle, _I'm not the one who has to see it. Other people can look away. _

It was a logic she never had thought of when she was the one looking at the cellulite of other people.

Diane was done with her pro gym talk, as was Grace who was telling about running track. Michelle had finished her apple pie and was drinking her milkshake. The talk continued, now about a subject Michelle found interesting enough to join in. Too soon, her milkshake was finished. 

The girls thought it to be a sign for them to go on shopping, but Michelle asked for some patience to use the little girls room. 

Walking in the tiny sanitary compartment, a quick look in the mirror made her stand frozen. Two crescent shaped wet spots were visible under her massive bust, a telling give-away that her belly and boobs pressed together while sitting had its effects. 

Disgusted, Michelle grabbed a paper towel from the stand, lifted her top and wiped the area under her boobs. In her deep cleavage she saw something glistening and quickly dried that too. She was so busy doing this, that she didn't heard that someone walked in the room. 

'Ah, I see the hot weather has got to you. Bigger gals like us need to be watchful for these kinds of things. I've experienced it often enough.'

Michelle stood petrified. Here she was, with her top up, exposing her rather full belly and wiping of sweat from her cleavage. 

She turned around to look at the intruder and saw a fat girl with a chest almost as big as hers. She was as fat as Lizzy. 

_As Lizzy used to be_, corrected Michelle.

She needed to give a response, Michelle thought.

'Yes, the weather is quite unforgiving,' uttered Michelle.

The girl, maybe three or four years older than her, nodded vehemently.

'I agree. And now, I have to work twice as hard. It's so unfair.'

'Oh, why is that?'

'An employee, a new one, suddenly quit on us. How rude is that?' 

'How awful!'

Michelle wanted to say goodbye and leave, but something clicked in her mind. 
'Uh, are you guys looking for a new employee?'

The girl nodded again. 'We sure do. Why, do you want the job?'

That girl is to the point, Michelle thought. Well, I can do that too.

'Yes, I do!' 

Within an half hour Michelle had a meeting with the manager, a matronly lady, and another half hour later Michelle got the job. She had to begin next Saturday, exactly a week later. Michelle was excited and nervous at the same time. She had a job! 

Next week she was officially a waitress at Good Anne's Coffee and Pastry. Who Anne was nobody knew, but the establishment was known for its pie and cakes, and you had to possess an iron will not to drink coffee without a treat. Michelle remembered the frown of the waitress who served them. Her friends had ordered water. Although on the menu, it was a bit of a faux pas. 

Michelle waved her goodbyes to Nina, the girl that told her of the job. She ignored her arm fat wobbling left and right and strutted home.

Nina watched her newest coworker walk out of the building. The last thing she saw were the two soft and jiggling spheres of Michelle's butt.

Another waitress stopped next to Nina.

'I know that girl,' she said. 'She used to look hot. I kind of like how she blimped out like that.'

Nina found that comment rather rude, considering that she was still bigger than Michelle. But she had to agree that Michelle looked much bigger.

'She sure won't lose weight while working in this place,' remarked Nina, poking into her coworkers belly, feeling a softness that wasn't there months ago. 'She's in for a treat.'


----------



## Britt Reid

*Chapter 27 - Plumper Michelle goes to work*

Michelle learnt something that following week. Every day she became more nervous for her first day of working. And every day she managed to eat more. Michelle almost thought that she was losing control. 

It wasn't that weird of a thought. When she got up Thursday morning her feet landed in an empty pizza box. Right away she felt the disgusting touch of cold tomato sauce and melted cheese. A shiver went through her body, give her fat a nice jiggle. 

Not wanting to create smudgy foot pattern to the bathroom she decided to hobble on one leg. However, she forgot the size and volume of her boobs. She hopped two times. Two times her boobs were launched in the air in diagonal manner, only to smack down at her chest. To prevent this, she put her left arm around her melons. She started to hop again, clumsily getting out of her room. In the doorway she had to stop. She breathed heavily and she felt a tiredness in her supporting leg that she hadn't felt in ages. 

This was how she stood when Lizzy got out of her room. Michelle watched as Lizzy's surprised face changed in to smirk, only to be quickly changed in to a frowning face demanding an answer.

Michelle showed her her foot.

'Stepped into a pizza box.' said Michelle as if it was a regular thing to happen. 

Lizzy raised an eyebrow, but didn't stand by idle. She grabbed a paper towel and wiped off the grease and sauce of Michelle's foot.

Meanwhile, Michelle was thinking about her weight and that of Lizzy's. She was sure she was now heavier. She was also certain that Lizzy wanted verify that. So after Lizzy was done, Michelle made her way to the bathroom.

'I really pigged out last night,' started Michelle. 'I'm not surprised if I gained some weight.'

She saw that Lizzy perked up, looking interested.

'Oh, you think so,' asked her sister casually.

'Let me check.' Michelle stepped on the scale, ignored the creaking sound and waited for the verdict. She actually thought she would have gained two pounds or so since last Saturday. However, she saw the number 186, meaning she'd gained four pounds since then. She also realized that she now was one pound heavier than Lizzy's 185, also from Saturday. 

'There you have it,' Michelle said. 'I gained four pounds.' 

She her sister face, looking positively ecstatic. Michelle guessed that she indeed weighed more than her Lizzy now.

'While I'm even bigger, you look like you have lost some more weight is that true. Look at those legs!' 

Michelle made sure to sound genuinely impressed. It wasn't that difficult. Lizzy did look amazing. Her legs, once thick sausages, now appeared longer and leaner. Hours of jogging and time in the gym and solidified Lizzy's thighs, giving in a balance look of muscle and meatiness. The sea of cellulite that used to cover her thighs now had subsided in to a few separate area's of cellulite. 

Once Lizzy possessed a broad, flabby, big butt. Now, her butt had a more rounded shape, lost an amount of cellulite and had gained more muscle mass and in general had lost much of its size. Lizzy's belly, her biggest source of fat had lost its blubbery apron look. It still rounded out, and it still jiggled while she walked, but it had become much smaller. Lizzy's arms and bust looked smaller as well, and her round face looked more defined. 

That face now waited expectantly to the moment of the scale's verdict. When the number appeared they both looked down. Michelle read 182. 
Michelle was officially heavier that Lizzy.

In her room, with the door closed, Lizzy jumped on her bed and did a small dance. She could not believe it. Finally, she was thinner than Michelle. Sure she already looked slimmer than her sister, but now she also was lighter! 

It was the result of hard work and Lizzy had to admit that she had to deprive herself of many things to get this far. Being the thin sister. Thinner sister was an more apt phrase. She was far from thin. But she was on a good path and maybe, just maybe she could slow down her weight loss. She was afraid that her many work outs would cause an injury. Lizzy pondered that for a moment. Perhaps she could do with some less time in the gym. 

Lizzy looked in the mirror and she immediately thought of the response Michelle had given after her weight was shown.

'Wow, sis, you look fabulous.' 

It meant a lot coming from Michelle, especially because she sounded so jealous. Lizzy spun around. She indeed looked fabulous. Much better than Michelle. 

Lizzy recalled how she had wiped off the grease of Michelle's foot. That alone was disgusting. Her head had been on the same level as Michelle's big blubberbutt, and she could see every stretch mark and dimple. Lizzy had noticed with glee how Michelle's thighs shook with every wiping motion she made. Michelle was fat. And she was thinner. That was all that mattered.

Later that day, Michelle visited Good Anne's Coffee and Pastry, usually called Good Anne . There she got informed that her work outfit consisted of plain jeans, a button-down shirt and an apron. Nina was there, and she provided Michelle with the button-down shirt and the apron. Nina advised her to get a roomy shirt, saying rather mischievously: 'People tend to put on some weight.' 

Michelle was sure it was the largest button-down shirt she ever had owned. Even Lizzy's weren't that big. The apron was a simple piece of cloth, one without a top part. She grabbed one and put a knot right above her shelving ass. In the front, the fabric covered the lower side of her belly.

'You need to fasten it a little lower,' advised Nina, who tugged down the apron at the front. It was now hanging right under her belly. Michelle tensed a bit when Nina proceeded to tug down the bands, so that her love handles pouched over them.

To make matters worse, the button-down shirt had to be tugged in her jeans. 

Michelle knew that it would not make a flattering sight. 

She suddenly noticed Nina eyeing her.

'What's the matter?' she asked.

'You're wearing yoga shorts again. You do own a pair of jeans, right?'

Michelle turned red. She started to stammer. 'Yeah, N-No, I don't.'

Nina only rolled her eyes.

That day she came home with a new pair of jeans. Remembering Nina's advice about the button-down shirt, she also bought her jeans with room to spare. It was also the first time she ever set foot in a store meant for bigger women. She didn't know how she felt about that, although she actually felt slim when she saw a couple of the women there. 

Tossing her newest purchase on her bed she noticed a bag of chips on her desk. Michelle licked her lips.


----------



## Britt Reid

*Chapter 28 - Michelle's amazing expansion*

Nina was humming a cheerful song. It was Saturday morning, almost 7 am, and Nina congratulated herself on being a morning person. She was cleaning the counter in Good Anne, so that the freshly baked pastries could be seen clearly. Through her humming she suddenly heard scuffing noises and panting. A little while later, her newest coworker appeared in the shop. 

Nina couldn't help but to observe Michelle as she came closer. In the three years she worked here, she was accustomed to see coworkers gain some weight when they started to work in this place. She did too. Usually is was no more than ten or maybe fifteen pounds. Then, two things could happen. The extra weight would stick, or would be lost. Nina kept the weight she gained. Not because she liked it, but because she didn't really care.

Nina couldn't believe one whole month had already passed since Michelle began working here. It seemed like she worked here much longer. Michelle had a nice personality and she became good friends. But it wasn't because of Michelle's inner side that made it seem that she worked her longer. It was her outer side.

Yes, Nina was used to see people gain weight, but Michelle was a complete different story. She remembered Michelle's first day vividly. Michelle had spun around in her work attire, showing of her new jeans. She told Nina that she bought a size bigger than she was, and seemed very content with the way the jeans and the button down shirt fitted. Both items had room to spare. 
Nina instructed Michelle the entire day, pleased with the results she showed. 

During the day, Nina found out that Michelle took a big advantage of the store's high standards regarding pastries. It meant that it happened regularly that pastries, deemed to inferior, were discarded. They were put on a big plate in the kitchen. Nina saw how Michelle would take one, or two, each time she passed by. Sometimes Michelle purposely walked to the discarded pastries to eat one. 

At the end of the day, the pastries who weren't sold, were either thrown away, or, if someone wanted that, some could be taken home. The first day, Michelle shyly took a dozen pastries with her. The following times, she would take more. The last weeks she just took as many pastries as she could carry. This trend of taking more also became apparent during working hours when Michelle had almost always a pastry, or another treat, in her hand.

Needless to say, Michelle gained weight, just like so many before her had done. But what Nina witnessed was almost supernatural. Michelle didn't just gained weight. She ballooned.

The jeans and the button down shirt, which fitted so nicely, grew tighter and tighter. The button down shirt could not compete with Michelle's growing boobs, her expanding love handles and her increasingly rounder belly. Even the sleeves looked to be painted on her skin at one point. The shirt had been replaced. But that button-down shirt had the disadvantage to be a perfect fit. It already was getting too tight. 

The jeans, so proudly bought by Michelle, soon found themselves to be overflowing by a never stopping and inescapable muffin top. The pair were filled to the point of tearing by Michelle's fattening thighs and calves, and above all, by her immense butt. On a rainy day the jeans finally tore apart, giving a glimpse of Michelle's red panties. The jeans were replaced. And the replacement was now getting very tight.

Nina saw as Michelle caught her breath, leaning against the counter. Her chest went up and down and her belly in and out. 

_Those jeans won't last long_, thought Nina. She could actually see that Michelle possessed knee fat. The soft deposits of both knees touched each other, thereby being the end of where Michelle's legs touched each other. 

Above the jeans Michelle's big muffin top told the story of her indulgence and weight gain. Her belly hang substantially over the waistband, obscuring the sight of the button. On the side and her back her love handles protruded brutally. Above her love handles and below her boobs a thick crease created a big roll of fat. Each button of the shirt was strained and between them there were openings of half an inch. Seen from the front, the form of that big, hanging belly with those hefty love handles at the side reminded Michelle of a pear. 

Of course, pears didn't have two massive, jiggling globes of fat above them. Michelle's breast were soft and pliant, and the brave button down shirt pressed them tightly against Michelle's chest. It was quite a feat, but it only highlighted how big Michelle's breasts were. 

Michelle's butt was a problem area for its owner. It was so big and wide that Michelle regularly bumped into a corner of a table or counter. Although it was much bigger that the first day since she came working her, Nina noticed that Michelle's butt cheeks lost something of their roundness. Instead they spread out. 

The biggest change happened to Michelle's face. When she began working at Good Anne, Michelle had an average double chin, maybe even below average. Her face was on the brink of chubbiness. Today, the change was easily visible. Michelle now had round cheeks and a luscious permanent double chin. The creases in her neck, showed some fattening in that area as well. 

Michelle wore her hair in a pony tail, which only accentuated how round her face had gotten. On numerous occasions, Nina had detected that Michelle's double chin would quiver ever so slightly when she would move her head faster than normal.

All of these changes were staggering on its own, put together it was something Nina thought never could have happen. But she had to admit that she never saw a person eat so much as Michelle.

Michelle was a machine. One time, they shared a drink after working. Michelle had a big plastic bag full of discarded pastries. While Nina was telling a story, Michelle ate. She took big bites, but seemed to savor each one. And although her anecdote had been pretty funny, she believed that Michelle's smile was for the most part because of the food.

Michelle let out a last, big sigh and began preparing the coffee machines.
Nina had been giving the order of the manager to say something about Michelle clothes. The day that Michelle's jeans suddenly gave up its battle had created a lot of fuss, and that had to be prevented.

Nina cleared her throat, not looking forward to what she had to say.

'Michelle, I need to tell you something.'

But Michelle was so busy that she didn't hear her. Nina rolled her eyes and wanted to speak again when Michelle bent over to grab something from the ground. Nina guessed it to be a forgotten straw. As Michelle's head got nearer to the ground, Nina saw the jeans struggling. Would it happen again? A tearing sound. A beet red Michelle?

Nothing happened. Michelle stood up straight, her clothes still alive. 

Nina uttered Michelle's name when out of nowhere an angry pang followed by a tingling noise ruptured the relative silence. 

Nina and Michelle watched dumbfounded at three glasses, still moving around a bit, with a large button in the middle. Michelle put a hand under the dome of her belly and felt the buttonless front of her jeans. The open flaps revealed the black fabric of Michelle's underwear, and above that angry red lines. Nina thought it must have been her imagination when she saw that Michelle's belly still jiggled. 

'Huh,' muttered Michelle incredulously, as if it was a miracle that the button had popped off. 

Nina could only shake her head.

'You need new pants,' was her unnecessary response. 

'And a new shirt. Believe or not, but I already got them.'

Nina smiled at the look of surprise on Michelle's face.

Michelle huffed and puffed. Getting her pants off proved to be as hard as getting them on. She wiggled her butt, pulled at the waistband with all her might, only to feel how her vast behind would not let go of her pants. She momentarily gave up, and undid herself from her button down shirt. That was easy enough. The blouse practically opened itself. With a halfhearted toss she flung it in her locker. Her melons moved happily, ready to break out of tight cups of her bra. 

Michelle focused on her jeans again and after two times of tugging the jeans suddenly got over her ass. To her embarrassment, her panties got tugged down as well, and she quickly yanked them up. Normally, the jeans would have fallen to the ground, to be scooped up by Michelle's foot. Now, her thighs were the next obstacle, holding on the jeans as a magnet. But Michelle just turned her jeans inside out by rolling them to her feet. With a sigh she sat on the bench. She just had to catch her breath for a minute.

However, Nina stormed into the locker room. 

'Congrats, Michelle. You're the first employee to get leggings. Not only that, look, a stretchy t-shirt!'

Michelle looked at the clothes. They looked fine to her, but there was one thing that bugged her.

'How did you know my size?'

Nina just rolled her eyes. Michelle realized at the same time that she must have told her the size of the her new jeans she bought. No, my old jeans now.

Michelle stood up to get dressed but was stopped short by Nina.

'Just a friendly tip. I think you should buy new panties as well. They look super uncomfortable.'

'Yes, they're tight,' replied Michelle, and then muttered: 'That happens when you stuff your face every day.'

'What?' asked Nina, on her way out. 

'Oh, nothing,' said Michelle. 'Nothing at all.'


----------



## Champ

I wonder how much she weighs now. Looking forward to more. Thank you for the great story.


----------



## Britt Reid

*Chapter 29  Lizzies Secret Admirer*

Lizzie enjoyed the warmth of the sun on her body. She wore her newest bikini. That she wore a bikini was one of those victories that came with losing weight. She previously always wore a one piece bathing suit. Not anymore. 

With a contented smile she took a sip from her Coke. She actually didn't want to have Coke, but Michelle had accidently poured in one, because that was what she drank too. Lizzy lazily dragged open one eye. Michelle was gone, as she expected. Nowadays, her sister spent most of her time in her bedroom, either snacking or sleeping. 

Lizzie yawned. She had to admit that the warmth was making her sleepy too. She hadn't been exercising as much as she wanted, but it didn't really matter. She still ate right. She was a weight loss machine. She liked the thought of that.

Suddenly a faint ring disrupted the silence. The doorbell. Knowing that it would take Michelle ages to get down, Lizzy got up to her feet, and dashed to the door. 

It was a mailman with a package. The man, noticed Lizzy, tried not to watch to overtly at her bikini clad body. It flattered her. She signed for the package and looked curiously at the name. It was for her. 

That was weird. She didn't order anything. Quickly she opened the box. In it were two other boxes and one typed card. 

The card only said: For my sweet summer Valentine, please accept these gifts of love, kisses your admirer.

Lizzy's heart pounded in her chest. Was this a joke?

The "gifts of love" consisted of one big box of Hershes' Kisses, which happened to be one of her favorites. The other box was filled with 'Love Brownies'. They looked home made.

Lizzy was staring at her gifts, feeling very uncomfortable.
Then Michelle came thudding down the stairs. 

For a few seconds Lizzy's unease ceased. Michelle was wearing her usual attire: stretchy shorts and a tank top. This particular tank top was several sizes too small and now served as some sort of bra. Lizzy witnessed her sister's expansion with excitement. Everyday Michelle seemed to get larger. As Michelle walked down the stairs, Lizzy's eyes became transfixed on all the jiggling fat. Michelle's thighs were almost completely covered in cellulite and stretch marks. Those red lines also crept up Michelle's hefty muffin top. 

Once, Lizzy had wanted to have big, round, perky boobs like Michelle. Now she was glad with the boobs she had. Michelle's breasts were huge, but looked painfully heavy, weren't firm and lost the roundness they had. Michelle looked at the box and in doing so Lizzy's thoughts focused on her situation.

'What's that?' asked Michelle, swallowing the last bite of something that only could be another pastry.

'It's a bit weird. There's a card that says it's from an admirer. He says that I'm his sweet summer Valentine.

'Aaaaw, he gave you chocolates. And brownies too!'

Lizzy saw a glare in Michelle's eyes that gave her an idea.

'If you want them...?' she asked slowly.

But Michelle put her hands up defensively.

'No, no. There yours! Why would you not eat those chocolates? And those delicious brownies? '

'Well, I have to think about my figure,' answered Lizzy, trying not to sound rather haughy.

'Pfff, you're skinnier than ever, Lizzy. I swear all you do is losing weight, those treats wouldn't even make a dent in your weight loss path. You're a machine!'
Coincidentally, Michelle used the same words Lizzy had in her thoughts. 
'Oh, you have a secret admirer! I didn't even have one when I was thin like you!' 

Lizzy rejoiced silently. She was the one who had a secret admirer, something Michelle never had. What harm good those treats do to her body?

She took the packsage and headed back outside to relax the sun while Michelle headed back upstairs. , 

In her room, Michelle congratulated herself with a job well done. If it was up to her she would get and Oscar. An Emmy would be fine too. As she she fell down in her chair, which creaked dangerously, she filled her mouth with another delicious pastry.

Lizzy and a secret admirer? Ha!, thought Michelle. What a joke. She had gone to great lengths to buy the chocolates, to bake the brownies when Lizzy wasn't home - that was the hardest and the most exciting part - and to make it as if a secret admirer had sent it to her. Sweet summer Valentine. It was one of Michelle best ideas, with one goal in mind: to fatten up Lizzy.

Once, Michelle had read that having fat friends could make you gain. She had discarded the article, because she was slim and thought she would remain that forever. But now, Michelle had thought about it again. Would it also work if it was between a fat sister and a thinner sister. 

This idea had come to Michelle quite recently and it did a great work to ease the conflicting feelings she felt about her massive weight gain. Now she used her fatter figure to give Lizzy the rightful, but lulling impression that she was the thin sister and could relax a little. 

Michelle had noticed how Lizzy had gone to less and less gym sessions. The hot summer roasted away any desires of going on a run. And Michelle made sure she was around to help Lizzy with her drinks and occasionally she would mess up. That could happen right? A Coke instead of a water... Oops. Also, Michelle was very aware of the glances Lizzy made, eyeballing her soft body with that stupid smirk on her face. 

If Michelle was attentive, she would have advised Lizzy to watch her figure. Her sister's firmed up legs and buttocks, although at their peak still with a jiggle to them, started to soften up again. And Michelle was glad to see how her sister's mid-section seemed to have grown the littlest bit. 

All thanks to bad soda and barely any exercises. With her "secret admirer" Michelle planned to now include fattening foods. 

Michelle was so content with her scheming that she didn't notice that her phone gave a buzz. The second one ended her triumphant thoughts and with a curious look on her face she read the text shed just recievd. It was from Tanya. What did she have to say? 

She hadn't spoken to miss mean girl in a long time and truth be told, Tanya was almost out of her memory. Now, all the awful things she did flooded her mind. She read the text with a growing worry. The text referred to Facebook and indeed, the same could be read there, only more extensive.
Tanya invited the entire class for a farewell pool party, the last of high school.

'A pool party?' muttered Michelle, while watching at a photo of Tanya standing beside a pool with her hands up in the air. She forgot that Tanya had a pool in her yard. Bitch

Then she read the dress code. Bathing suits. Michelle's eyes travelled back to the image of Tanya, dressed in a skimpy, green bikini.

There was a time, not that long ago, that Michelle would have grinned at the opportunity to wear a bikini. It was just another time for her to flaunt her body. Oh, how she would walk, giving her boobs an additional bounce, making sure her round buttocks swayed hypnotically and showing of the straight line of her stomach. 

How different was that now? In a trance, Michelle looked at herself in the mirror. She wasn't as tan as she normally would have been. She was quite pasty to be frank. She eyed her stretch marks, the most clear signals of her almost supernatural weight gain. She had acquired a lot of stretch marks on the whole of her muffin top, her thighs, butt and her boobs. They were ugly, but Michelle persevered in lotioning her skin, hoping the red lines would fade. 

Stretch marks weren't her only skin problems. Cellulite had invaded and conquered most of her thighs, butt cheeks and lower belly. It was if her cellulite ridden skin had more jiggle to them. Michelle moved a leg, just by moving her foot a few inches. The result was a jiggling of her leg up to her butt. Her other leg shook lightly too, now that her legs were almost permanently pressed against each other.

To make matters worse, Michelle now had, for the first time in her life, the problem of acne. Red zits spotted her cheeks and forehead. She rarely looked at her face nowadays. Before the zits her face had puffed up, resembling a full moon. She still wasnt used to seeing her double chin be so large, although she felt the soft pocked of fat when she'd tilt her head downwards. 

That was now the case. The whole idea of a pool party made her think about her bikini's. She had a lot. Normally, she would have bought a couple of new sets by now, but she hadn't thought about wearing a bathing suit, let alone a bikini, since her weight gain. 

She remembered a nice dark blue bikini. One of her newest and not that revealing. She activated her bulk and searched for the item. After some rummaging through her closets she found the bikini. 

In her present condition it looked so small. She held up the bikini bottom in front of stretched out yoga shorts. It looked ridiculous. It needed to be at least twice the width, maybe even more, to cover her up. 

Then she slowly pulled of her shirt, baring her boobs to the mirror. Her breasts flopped down, quivered with sudden freedom and then remained in a sagging position. Michelle could feel the familiar pull that caused her shoulders to hunch slightly. Michelle grabbed the top of the blue bikini and placed the cups over her boobs. It would me more accurate to say that she covered her areole, plus maybe two inches more. Her melons seemed to be almost three times to big for the bikini top.

Michelle threw it on her bed, took a bite from a cookie and pondered what to do. 

Not going would not be an option. But it would be safe. No stares and no comments. Going meant to buy a new bikini. Or maybe it was better to buy a one piece bathing suit. Michelle cringed at the idea, but she cringed even harder when she pictured herself in a bikini. 

Her cookie was finished, so she took another one. What she did knew was that she needed to go shopping.


----------



## Britt Reid

*Chapter 30  Chubster in Charge*

Finally, thought Michelle. With a thud she stepped of her bike. Something what she called a "bodyquake" went through her body. Although her feet hit the ground first, the bodyquake began with her big breasts. It was as if they were made from iron and the ground suddenly turned into a magnet. Her bra worked as hard as an Olympic weightlifter to hold her boobs inside. Her shoulders were pulled down with the force of her chest falling. 

This experience lasted only for a split-second. After the initial downward fall of her melons, they would bounce up and down, until there was a relative standstill. The bodyquake would almost simultaneously rock her belly to every direction, something Michelle especially felt by the tight elastic waistband of her leggings. Inside her leggings her butt and thighs jiggled even more than her belly. 

She could feel her thighs scraping against each other, caused by the force of the jiggle alone. And, if she felt it right, then her butt just had pulled down her leggings slightly at the back. Michelle didn't even had to look to feel a sudden fresh breeze against her tummy, a sign that her stretchy shirt had crept up. 

With a sigh of relief, after a day of work she was glad to be home, she put her bike away, and waddled to the kitchen. She put a big plastic bag on the counter, filled with leftover pastries and only then tugged down her shirt. She felt the fabric hugging her belly. Suddenly she wanted to shirt to be off. She grabbed her shirt again, pulled it first over her belly, and then she forced it over her boobs. 

With the shirt off, Michelle let her skin feel the sunlight on her body which peeked through the kitchen window. She hadn't sunbathed in a while. In a long time, she thought. 

In two days she'd have a pool party and she was looking whiter than ever this time in the summer. She could catch some rays.

Normally, Michelle would have ran upstairs to put on a bikini. But Michelle still hadn't bought a new swimsuit. She didn't look forward to it and kept delaying the inevitable.

Michelle squeezed her double chin while she thought. It was a gesture she wasn't aware of. Her parents were gone and so was Lizzy. They wouldn't come home for more than a few hours so she had time to lay in the sun, in her underwear. It was a bit weird, sunbathing in your underwear, but there was one positive thing about it. She wouldn't have to go upstairs. 

Feeling giddy, she got out of her leggings. Dressed in panties one size too small, and her bra which was too tight, Michelle gathered her things: a box of donuts, a bottle of Coke, and sunscreen, the latter being from Lizzy.

She laid down on the recliner Lizzy always used this summer. She ignored the sounds of protest that came out of it, caused by her rather falling down than sitting down. The recliner was lower than she thought. It was also possible that her legs couldn't hold her weight anymore. 

With each leg on the one side, Michelle proceeded by putting sunscreen on her skin. She began with her face. She found it alarming how fast she was getting used to feeling her face being round and soft. It was already something she suspected when her fingers brushed her cheeks and chin. The crease dividing her double chin with her neck felt hot and sweaty. 

Quickly Michelle moved on to another part of her body. Her arms were squishy, especially her upper arms. When she applied the sunscreen there she was amazed at how much fat hung from her arms there. It was literally a handful. Michelle waved her arms around and watched the pocket of fat would swing and jiggle with the motion. 

Her chest was next. Last year she would have felt her collarbones and rib cage. Now she felt a soft layer of fat. Her cleavage was large and Michelle made sure the exposed part of her enormous boobs were properly smeared in with sunscreen. 

Then the task of applying sunscreen on her belly came around. Michelle first took a big bite from a donut before she began. It took her longer than she would've thought beforehand. While she was busy with her belly she also took bites from her donuts, followed by a second one and a glass of Coke. 

\Her legs proved to be even more troublesome than her belly. Putting sunscreen on her thighs went well enough. She watched as her hands glided over stretch marks and cellulite, her soft fat oozing between her fingers. If she was gentle she could even feel the cellulite. It surprised 

Michelle that she wasn't fazed by feeling or seeing it.

Her calves were difficult. The former tight parts of her legs were now just as soft as any other part of her body and her ankles had evolved in to cankles. 

But that wasn't the problem.

Her belly was.

Michelle felt how her belly became an obstacle in reaching her calves. The first halve wasn't that much of a problem, but her feet were almost out of reach. Holding in her tummy and forcing herself to reach her feet she managed to get there.

Breathing a sigh of relief, Michelle laid herself down the recliner. Putting on sunscreen had gotten a task, and she was glad that she finally could enjoy her donuts.

Fortunately for her taste buds and enjoyment., unfortunately for Michelle stomach and general wellbeing, the donuts were followed by more pastries and after a sensible pause, followed by a macaroni and cheese dinner. 

Michelle didn't want to eat too much, but after each bite she saw that the mac & cheese was almost finished so she kept on eating. Even when she was full she craved for a cold dessert and took some ice cream. That made her feel better for a moment, then she just felt super stuffed.

She still was on the recliner, outside in the yard. Her belly had become a tight round dome jutting upwards. Michelle caressed it gently. Now and then a surge of pain would go through her sides.

'Oooof,' groaned Michelle. 'Why do I do this to myself?'

A cold breeze grazed her body. Immediately she felt goose bumps.
Michelle, wanting to go inside, made an effort to stand up. She failed when she felt a pain snaring through her side. She dragged her legs to each side of the recliner and slowly pushed herself upwards in a sitting position. Her belly rounded out in front of her, taking up the space between her legs and almost touching the seat of the recliner. With a lot of unintelligible grunts she managed to stand up.

She stood still for a couple of seconds, holding her belly with both hands.

Suddenly she heard a noise. Michelle thought it might be her parents and as fast as her body would let her she jiggled to her room.

Her relatively fast pace was definitely over by the time she reached the stairs. Michelle was out of breath and felt her leg muscles burn. Slowly she walked up the stairs, listening if she heard another sound of her returning parents. But she had been mistaken. By the time she was in her room, it was as quiet as ever, with no parents in sight. 

Later that night, Michelle was checking if she had got a tan. She thought she didn't look as pale as before, which was a big plus. 

Her belly ache had faded away and to her shame she already ate a couple of treats. Her belly still looked round. For a second Michelle wondered how she would look in her old night gown. It was a weird thought. Her night clothes now consisted of an extra large t shirt. 

She was just about to put that on, she already had removed her bra, when she heard a knock on the door, immediately opened by her sister.

Lizzy was drunk. She swayed a little and had half a grin. Michelle remembered that Lizzy had a night out with her some of her friends. Lizzy had ignored them a bit when she fully focused on her weight loss and had been pleasantly surprised when Michelle had told her than one of Lizzy's friends suggested a get together. 

Michelle prided herself on arranging it. Lizzy's friends were all fat and Michelle hoped it would rub off onto her sister. And by the looks of it the first night was already a success.

Lizzy wore a dress she had bought to flaunt her weight loss. Instead in accentuated her recent new weight gain, which she wasnt yet aware of. 

Michelle watched approvingly at how Lizzy love handles and belly pressed against the fabric. Her legs were looking bigger too.

'I.. I had so much fun,' stammered Lizzy.

'Well, good for you,' replied Michelle, not wanting to hear a drunken tale.

'Oooh, they all were shooo jealous, haha.' Lizzy had to hold the door to not fall.

'Okay.' Michelle waited a second and then added a goodbye. 

'L-Look at my belly!' Lizzy was poking the soft fat of her belly, sporting a wide smile. 

Michelle wasn't comfortable with this. She didn't want Lizzy to realize she was gaining weight again. Sure enough, as if her sister could hear her thoughts. 

'I have to reminder, no, to remind myself to weigh me tomorrow. I might've gained a bit.

Michelle immediately went in to the reassuring mode, saying what a crazy thought that was, and coaxed Lizzy to her room.

The scale! 

Michelle pondered what to do. It was quite simple. If there was no scale then Lizzy could not weigh herself. She had to hide it. No , that was silly. She had to break it, or making it look like she broke it.

Michelle waddled to the bathroom. Her plan was to make it appear that she broke the scale. So she jumped on scale. A loud creaking noise followed. It was louder that she thought and waited a few seconds, anxious that somebody heard it.

Then she took the scale. Nothing looked broken, even the display worked. To her shock she found out that the scale had weighed her.

218 lbs. 

Michelle gasped. Deep down she knew she'd surpassed the 200 lbs mark, but seeing the number shocked her. It seemed like a minute passed by while she just stood there, frozen. Thoughts flooded her mind, but she managed to focus on one. Disable the scale. 

She took the damn thing with her to her room, all the while trying not to think about the magnitude of her weight gain


----------



## Britt Reid

*Chapter 31 - A broken scale and a new bikini* 

Lizzy stared down at the broken apparatus under her feet. Since when was the scale broken?

Her curiosity for her weight had brought her early in the morning to the bathroom. She was suspecting her recent laziness had caused her to gain a bit of weight back. She hoped the scale would tell her otherwise, but the scale stayed silent. No flickering of digital numbers. A crack ran through the middle of the device. How on earth did that happen?

It was as if the universe provided her with an answer when Michelle entered the bathroom, glanced at the scale and smiled guiltily. 

'It seems that jumping on the scale at my size is a bit stupid,' said Michelle while shrugging. 

Lizzy didn't even notice the jiggle of Michelle's boobs. Not for the first time she was coping with conflicting feelings. Michelle breaking a scale because of her weight gain filled her with so much glee that it almost became childish. But the fact that she couldn't check her own weight troubled her a bit. 

She returned back from her thoughts when Michelle's soft hip grazed her. She also heard the last words of a sentence uttered by Michelle. 

'Sorry, what were you saying?' she asked sheepishly

'Sure, you want to hear it twice? Okay,' her sister rolled her eyes, but continued:

'I said; why were you standing on the scale, to see how much thinner you've become?'

Lizzy couldn't help it, but her cheeks turned red.

'You really think I lost more weight? I actually thought I - 

'Oh, nonsense. It's clear you lost weight. I am the one who's gaining weight.'

Michelle looked ashamed for a moment and seemed to think about something.

'I'm almost 220 pounds, can you believe it?' said Michelle softly.

Lizzy thought her eyes might pop out. It was as if she saw her sister for the first time this morning. Yes, Michelle appeared to be as big as Lizzy used to be at her heaviest. Well, almost as big. Lizzy always had eased her mind thinking that there were people way heavier and bigger than her. That was the truth of course, just like that Michelle wasn't by far the fattest person she'd saw. But the fact that Michelle almost weighed 220 lbs seemed so huge to her. Her thin sister looking as big as she used to be.

She realized that Michelle waited for a response.

'Almost 220 lbs? You certainly don't look like that,' she replied. She didn't know if it was reassuring or not. Quickly she left Michelle alone.

Nina was observing Michelle. Something was off. At first hand, it looked like Michelle was doing alright. She smiled to customers. Was nice and friendly. 

She chatted with her and other coworkers. Nothing wrong. 

Except for one thing. Michelle wasn't snacking. 

She always snacked. Her mouth seemed to be moving continuously throughout the day. But not today. Yes, something was wrong. Michelle's smile seemed to cramped. Her fingers too fidgety. 

Michelle was nervous for something. For a moment, Nina congratulated herself on her psychological abilities.

When their first break arrived, around ten am, Nina cornered her chubbed up coworker.

'So, how's life?' she asked. She was planning to ask general questions first and then to hit the target with a sharp question or two. Yeah, that sounded awesome.

'Oh, Nina. I have pool party tomorrow, and I need a new swimsuit. The only bikinis I have are from when I was thin, and do I have to wear a two piece or a one piece? Perhaps I will stay home.'

Nina blinked, feeling rather disappointed. She didn't suspect Michelle to pour out her heart that quickly. But it did save some time.

'Yeah, I can imagine your old bikini's being rather tight.' Despite the situation, Nina couldn't help but laugh, but stopped when she saw how hurt Michelle looked.

'Listen, first of all. You are going to that wretched pool party. Staying home and feeling sorry for yourself will not help. Trust me, I know.'

Michelle looked surprised at her, but Nina pressed on, content in her role as advisor.

'Secondly, the question of wearing a one piece or a two piece is unimportant. Both can look good and bad. On slim people as well as fat people.'

Now, Michelle winced when she heard her saying fat people. But Michelle had been eating herself out of the chubby territory.

'Lastly, this afternoon you and I are going to buy a swimsuit.'

Michelle laughed nervously. 

'This afternoon. But -'

'No buts!' Nina sounded like her mom, and she enjoyed saying.

Later, when Michelle walked passed her, Nina watched the two spherical, soft and squishy-looking butt cheeks bouncing up and down in the tight leggings. 
'No buts..' 

Then, Nina had a laugh that lasted minutes.

Michelle looked at the chocolate stain on her index finger. She caught it just in time. A second later and the bikini top she hold would have a chocolate smear on it. Quickly she licked her finger. The taste brought back the memory of lots of donuts and the tight feeling in her stomach agreed with that memory.

She turned her attention to the bikini top. It was the tenth or eleventh she'd hold since beginning her search. An equal amount of one piece swimsuits had passed through her hands. One thing she had found out, after a full hour of indecision, was that she definitely felt better in a two piece swimsuit. It was revelation. So now she was staring at the biggest bikini top she had touched in her life.

The saleswoman was sure the huge cups, resembling safety helmets of construction workers, would be big enough to hold her boobs. It was time to find out.

Michelle unclasped her bra. which practically exploded of her chest. Her boobs sprang free, jiggling happy in their freedom. Below her huge breasts her belly domed outwards, full with lots of pastry. It surged a little over the bikini bottom she wore, just like her love handles pouches over the sides. But the bikini bottom didn't really feel tight. It probably had to do with her soft body.
Michelle put on the bikini top, adjusted her boobs accordingly and knew she had found the bikini she wanted to buy. 

The saleswoman was right. The cups fitted her boobs like a glove, giving her an endless cleavage. The straps did cut in her soft flesh, but she thought that was unavoidable at her weight.

She turned around and admired the good fit. Time to let Nina see her.

Nina looked up when Michelle strutted out the fitting room. The smile on her face said it all. 

_Thank Goodess! She found one._

Michelle talked enthusiastically about how good the bikini fitted. The saleswoman agreed, obviously smelling a paying customer.

Nina too admitted that the bikini was wonderful. When Michelle walked to and fro, Nina eyes darted of to Michelle's jiggling thighs and butt, the cellulite on clear display. She hoped that Michelle would realize that walking like that would only accentuate her weight gain. She almost wanted to be on that pool party. 

_Oh, to be a fly on the wall during the moment Michelle would appear dressed in that bikini!_


----------



## trackstar

This definitely goes on my list of favorite WG stories of all time. It's so fantastic! Thank you!


----------



## Jiggle225

love it :bow:


----------



## Britt Reid

*Chapter 32 - Nurturing Lizzie's denial while awaiting the inevitable*

Michelle's euphoria in purchasing a bikini quickly faded away when she was at home. Why had she purchased a two piece swimsuit? Had she gotten mad? She was way too fat for a bikini. She remembered when she was thin that she used to scold fat girls and woman for wearing too revealing clothes. Fat should be covered up, that was her thought back then. 

_Not that long ago,_ Michelle thought. _Stupid Lizzy and her heavy cream, making her huge! _

Michelle conveniently forgot her own gluttonous behavior.

She eyed the top of her bikini suspiciously. Those cups had seduced her. Her huge boobs filled them out nicely, not snug at all. The feeling had been wonderful. That's why she'd bought the blasted thing.

Her gaze went to her mirror. Quite unnecessary. She didn't have to look to feel how tight her bra was. The clinging shirt she wore showed off every bulge that her bra made, including the tidal wave of soft flesh that reached over the cups of her bra.

Looking at her boobs just made the tight feeling more uncomfortable. With a sigh she unclasped her bra and pulled it off her boobs. The twin mounds of flesh immediately succumbed to gravity, sagging an inch or so before they were held back by her tight stretchy shirt.

_Everything was tight nowadays,_ Michelle thought. Everything except her body. And that gorgeous bikini.

She shook her head angrily.

'I will be showing off my fat body like a fool,' she muttered. There was no other way.

Michelle put her hands on her hips, feeling how they sank in the softness of her love handles. Absentmindedly she started to knead the fat. Startled she found she enjoyed what she did. It happened more often lately. More and more were the moments that she suddenly caught herself massaging or kneading a part of her body. Her belly seemed to work like a magnet on her hands, her love handles and butt both were good runner ups. One time she'd moved her hand on her inner thigh. She found out just in time for it to get awkward. It happened at work.

She yanked her hands away from her hips. She had no time for this.

In the adjacent room Lizzy looked in the mirror. Had she gained weight? She looked softer. Was it all that lounging around? Perhaps she was eating more. But Michelle had said she looked as good as ever. She couldn't even hide her jealousy. 

Lizzy smirked when she remembered that jealous tone. It was nice to feel superior. Her smirk changed in to a scowl when she thought of how that fat cow of her sister somehow broke the scale. Now she couldn't even weigh herself. Maybe she should buy a new scale herself?

She squeezed her belly. It did look softer. It's probably the lack of exercise. Lizzy wanted to examine her body further when someone trotted by. Michelle.
Lizzy darted for her door and was just in time to see Michelle's backside going down the stairs. And what a backside that was.

Lizzy was certain that her butt never had been that big and she would deny any claim that her butt had been as jiggly as Michelle's was. In amazement she watched how two huge butt cheeks swayed left and right, up and down, into every direction. Michelle's butt was always round, now it was more wide than round. But still round, thought Lizzy.

Above that big butt two large love handles quivered out of sight, when Michelle continued her way down the stairs.

Lizzy continued scrutinizing her figure. Now her outlook had changed without her being aware of it. She looked at her legs and didn't think that they might look squishier, but that they were leaner than Michelle's. Her tummy suddenly seemed smaller, and those soft pockets of fat on her hips almost look laughably small compared to her sister's. 

Lizzy shook her head. She'd been acting silly. She wasn't getting fatter.

Michelle was glad to see that her secret stealth operation of making her sister gain weight was paying off. Lizzy was definitely fatter. 

She watched as Lizzy took a sip from her milkshake. Made by Michelle. That tummy roll pouching over the waistband was certainly larger. Michelle even noticed an increase of fat in Lizzy's legs. She almost chuckled. Making someone gain weight was fun.

Michelle also noticed Lizzy so-called secretive stares. When she would bend over she more than once caught Lizzy glimpsing at her belly or butt, followed by that stupid smirk of hers. Let her think I'm way fatter that her, to give her that sense of being thinner. 

Lizzy took a last sip of her milkshake and sighed satisfied. Michelle enjoyed seeing how Lizzy was getting lazier by the day. The days of constant workout were gone. When Lizzy walked by to go to her room, Michelle couldn't help but observe how much her sister’s butt jiggled.

'Wow Liz, your butt looks amazing,' said Michelle with a smile that also oozed some envy.

Lizzy almost blushed.

'Thanks!'

When Lizzy was out of sight, Michelle thought her smile would break her head in half.

That night, Michelle started to get nervous. Tomorrow was the pool party. Tomorrow she would appear in a bikini with al her fat on display. How would people react? Would she get nasty comments? She texted that last question to Nina, who just said 'yes, so be prepared.'

What followed were witty and not so witty responses to mean comments. They were meant to cheer her up, but Michelle chose to remember them. Just in case. She had a couple of favorites.

"At least I don't have your face." and "Your nose hair is ugly too" were two of them. She only had to make sure she didn't sound too pathetic.

Other snappy remarks weren't that snappy of funny. Some, like "Fat floats, bones are no boats" were so random that she didn't know if she had to laugh of look dumbfounded.

Nina also mentioned 'Zip it, shrimpy!' to say at guys, saying that she had it from the Snickers commercial with Joan Collins. However, Michelle didn't see herself saying that out loud, how funny it was.

Her coworker and friend emphasized one thing: be confident. 

Michelle hoped she would find that confidence. She did have a nice bikini though. 

Right before she fell asleep she had a fleeting thought. Maybe, just maybe, everything would go just fine.

Or not.


----------



## FAelitist

Great to see an update! Definitely my favorite on theforum right now


----------



## Champ

Fun story, got any more?


----------

